# The "CD Haul" thread



## Metal Ken

How about a thread about everyone's recent disc purchases? 

yesterday, i picked up
Toxic Holocaust - Hell On Earth
Opprobrium - Discerning Forces
Dream Theater - When Dream and Day Unite (again...)
Arsis - United in Regret 


Toxic holocaust is awesomely hilarious... its like, riffs from the first metallica album with vocals ripped off from Bathory..and it was recorded in 2005 by a guy with billy idol hair named "Joel Grind".  
Opporobrium is the guys from the ORIGINAL Incubus. And it sounds brutally awesome. you guys know about the other two.. I traded in a bucnh of dream theater for Iced Earth a few years ago and always regretted getting rid of WDADU, so i bought a used copy for 6$.


----------



## eaeolian

Metal Ken said:


> Opporobrium is the guys from the ORIGINAL Incubus. And it sounds brutally awesome.



Wow. I wondered what happened to them. I'll have to check that out...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Got George Bellas' 'Turn of the Millenium' in the mail today...

Currently got Tony MacAlpine's 'Maximum Security' on order...


----------



## Metal Ken

eaeolian said:


> Wow. I wondered what happened to them. I'll have to check that out...



its pretty awesome, its all 4 of the original Incubus dudes. It sounds like a mix between tech. death metal and Chaos AD Sepultura (All 4 of the guys are from Rio De Janeiro). There's some songs with some christian overtones on there, but eh, no big deal to me. the disc is badass over all.


----------



## noodles

Wait...Incubus didn't suck ass at one point?


----------



## Metal Ken

You thinking of the "S.C.I.E.N.C.E." Incubus, or the "Serpent Temptation" Incubus, dave?


----------



## noodles

[action=Noodles]will now stop posting.[/action]


----------



## Metal Ken

This Incubus \m/

I cant stand the radio band Incubus at all ;p


----------



## DDDorian

Metal Ken said:


> Toxic holocaust is awesomely hilarious... its like, riffs from the first metallica album with vocals ripped off from Bathory..and it was recorded in 2005 by a guy with billy idol hair named "Joel Grind".



He has an album before that called _Evil Never Dies_ which is a bit better, as well as a four-way split with three other bands I don't recall that has all the demos.

When he plays live his backing band is the entire lineup of the Japanese band Abigail, whose stuff (especially _Black Thrash Attack_) you should check out if you like TH.

+1 on Incubus/Opprobrium too


----------



## huber

I wasn't very metal this week. I picked up the (+44) album and John Meyer's new one, Continuum. The Blink 182 fan in me from when I was a kid is still there, and (+44) is a nice break from what I'm used to.

Continuum is class. John Meyer is truly talented and an excellent musician.


----------



## Metal Ken

DDDorian said:


> He has an album before that called _Evil Never Dies_ which is a bit better, as well as a four-way split with three other bands I don't recall that has all the demos.
> 
> When he plays live his backing band is the entire lineup of the Japanese band Abigail, whose stuff (especially _Black Thrash Attack_) you should check out if you like TH.
> 
> +1 on Incubus/Opprobrium too



Yeah, they didnt have that one in, but they played some samples for me at the CD store from some website, and it sounded cool, a bit heavier, more like late 80s thrash (Gammacide came to mind) but this one sounds MORE oldschool, like on par with Kill'em All Riffs. i'd like to pick up Evil Never Dies.


----------



## heavy7-665

Meshuggah's nothing, D.E.I. and Catch 33
new deftones


----------



## Kotex

I got this:
http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=b0007oh64w01ss500sclzzzfu7.jpg


----------



## Pauly

I purchased Deliverance and Damnation by good ol' Opeth for the not so princly sum of £14.


----------



## technomancer

The Outworld CD should be showing up on my doorstep sometime soon... hopefully...


----------



## technomancer

Just found a new copy of Jasun Tipton's Night's Pulse solo album on ebay


----------



## maliciousteve

Yngwie Malmsteen - Trilogy
Dream Theater - Awake
Dream Theater - Scenes From A Memory
To-Mera - Transcendental
Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet (i lost my last copy)
Hammer Fall - Threshold.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Megadeth - Greatest Hits
Pantera - Reinventing Hell
Marty Friedman - Loudspeaker
Marty Friedman - True Obsessions
Taxi Driver OST


----------



## Makelele

Opeth - Still Life
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Tool - Undertow
Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere but Not Here (DVD)


----------



## JoryGriffin

Cryptic Slaughter - Speak Your Peace
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare


----------



## Mr. S

i got the entire primus discography for £15, i love charity shops


----------



## Karl Hungus

Jesus, I haven't bought CDs in ages, but just recently I went on a bit of an online buying spree that I'm kinda regretting already. Not that any of the CDs I ordered are something I'd regret, it's just that I really don't have the money to be buying any more stuff for myself right now, and Christmas is just around the bend. Oh well, this little lot should be arriving for me during the week sometime:

Liquid Tension Experiment 2
James LaBrie - Elements Of Persuasion
Pain Of Salvation - Be (DVD)
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress
Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine
Devin Townsend - Accelerated Evolution
Devin Townsend - Synchestra

A fair bit of Devy there, eh? I've been a fan of Strapping Young Lad for a while now, but never got around to getting his solo stuff. I would've liked to have grabbed Gojira - From Mars To Sirius, but they haven't had it in stock for ages.


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

the latest music art piece ive gotten was the new Joe Satriani DVD, and i freaking love it to death. will always be in my collection. his tone and technique are to die for   . to bad he's scared to play his 7 string material.


----------



## Michael

And Oceans - AMGOD
Bloodthorn - In The Shadow of Your Dark Wings
Marduk - World Funeral


----------



## Metal Ken

Just got Akercocke - Words that go Unspoken, Deeds that go undone


----------



## Karl Hungus

Metal Ken said:


> Just got Akercocke - Words that go Unspoken, Deeds that go undone



Brilliant album that is.


----------



## Metal Ken

Shelter from the Sand is fucking amazing.


----------



## huber

Karl Hungus said:


> Devin Townsend - Synchestra



Album of the year right there. That is Devin's masterpiece hands down.


----------



## Dylan7620

been going on a bit of a gothenburg binge lately 

at the gates - terminal spirits disese 
in flames - lunar strain
in flames - jester race
dark tranquillity - the gallery
the haunted - the haunted

hell, maybe i should just move to sweeden


----------



## Karl Hungus

Wow, there seems to be absolutely no stopping me these days!

I've barely bought any CDs in absolutely months, but aswell as the aforementioned purchases, today I was in HMV and I say Fear Factory - Archetype for e9.99, aswell as To-Mera's album for 16.99, which is excellent.

They had the new Strapping Young Lad, but I thought that I just had to control myself and wait for another time. I got a _lot_ of stuff to listen to as it is. I was also eyeing up the latest Lacuna Coil album. 

Lots of 7-String albums though.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming

Over the past week or two I've picked up

Deicide - the Stench of Redemption

Cannibal Corpse - Kill

Deeds of Flesh - Path of the Weakening

Morbid Angel - Domination (re-purchase)

The new Deicide album is freaking amazing... I didn't know what I would be hearing knowing that the Hoffmans are out of the picture, but it's really quite an awesome album. Put some fire under their butt that they've been lacking a bit. Kill is really good as well.

I always wanted a Deeds of Flesh album since I keep hearing about them... Path of the Weakening was really disappointing. Ah well.

Domination is easily one of the greatest death metal albums EVER. I had this CD stolen from me along with many others a number of years ago and I never actually got around to replacing it. Hatework is one of the craziest songs I've ever heard in my entire life. I kind of forgot how awesome this album really was.


----------



## Metal Ken

Ralph Santolla = a god.


----------



## technomancer

Rounded out my Zero Hour collection (well, ordered anyways, won't be here for a few days)

Zero Hour - The Towers of Avarice
Zero Hour - Metamorphosis
Zero Hour - A Fragile Mind


----------



## noodles

You're going to flip when you listen to Towers. Great fucking album.


----------



## technomancer

noodles said:


> You're going to flip when you listen to Towers. Great fucking album.



Yeah I'm looking forward to it... hopefully the delivery estimate is right, as if it is the cds will be here tomorrow


----------



## kung_fu

Dead but Dreaming said:


> The new Deicide album is freaking amazing... I didn't know what I would be hearing knowing that the Hoffmans are out of the picture, but it's really quite an awesome album. Put some fire under their butt that they've been lacking a bit. Kill is really good as well.



i totally agree. I didn't mind 'scars' either (steve wrote the music for it anyway), but this new one has a certain something. Very energetic, plus ralph shreds all over it. It's like the new rust in piece of death metal


----------



## Rick

I'm gonna try and pick up Meshuggah's re-release of Nothing this weekend. The last album I bought was the new Despised Icon.


----------



## technomancer

noodles said:


> You're going to flip when you listen to Towers. Great fucking album.



Holy shit does Towers of Avarice kick ass. I'm listening to it now for the first time. This is freaking amazing


----------



## noodles

technomancer said:


> Holy shit does Towers of Avarice kick ass. I'm listening to it now for the first time. This is freaking amazing



Hehehe, told you. Welcome to the club of guys who want to put their guitar down and pick up accordion instead.


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> Hehehe, told you. Welcome to the club of guys who want to put their guitar down and pick up accordion instead.



With that album, it's more than just the playing - it's so tense and aggressive that it always sucks me in. After all, it makes my daughter cry...


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> After all, it makes my daughter cry...



Halfway through the first song, and she was sobbing! I couldn't believe how completely it unsettled her.


----------



## technomancer

noodles said:


> Halfway through the first song, and she was sobbing! I couldn't believe how completely it unsettled her.



 oh man that's crazy... but yeah I am just blown away, and am even more irked that I couldn't make it down for the Zero Hour show


----------



## No ConeSS

Couple weeks ago, I picked up
It Dies Today - Sirens
Gigantour CD/DVD

Last nite I picked up 
Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies


----------



## technomancer

Division - Trinity

I've meant to order it forever and just kept forgetting about it for some reason.


----------



## technomancer

Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra
Jag Panzer - Mechanized Warfare
Jag Panzer - The Fourth Judgement
Strapping Young Lad - The New Black

Should be here Wednesday


----------



## Invader

Biomechanical - The Empires Of The Worlds.

This album blows me away time after time. I've listened to it for three days straight. 
I can't believe how awesome John K's vocals are on this one. And the riffs are mad has hell.


----------



## technomancer

Jasun Tipton - Seduction (Zero Hour guitarist's latest solo album)


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Division - Trinity
> 
> I've meant to order it forever and just kept forgetting about it for some reason.



Thanks!

What I got:

Realm - "Endless War" reissue
Realm - "Suiciety" reissue
Disincarnate - "Dreams of the Carrion Kind" reissue

Excellent stuff - the Realm discs are two favs from back in the day...


----------



## Dead but Dreaming

Just got Bolt Thrower - Those Once Loyal last week as well as the Dissection DVD.

Those Once Loyal is pretty good! Bolt Thrower as usual. I wouldn't say it's as good as Honour Valour Pride, but still rockin.

The Dissection DVD was weird... pretty good sound and production quality, very "live" sounding. It's just that Nodtveidt was a HUGE influence on me, and seeing him play for the first time after he's already dead was quite an odd experience.


----------



## Makelele

Just ordered some CD's.

OPETH - My Arms, Your Hearse 
IN FLAMES - Come Clarity (cd+dvd, I would've ordered the version without the DVD, but this one was cheaper (!))
AMON AMARTH - With Oden On Our Side (2-cd Digipack) 
CYNIC - Focus 
THROES OF DAWN - Quicksilver Clouds 
DARK TRANQUILLITY - Character

Now I own all Opeth albums except "Morningrise" and "Orchid".


----------



## eaeolian

Makelele said:


> CYNIC - Focus



You can never, ever, go wrong with this.


----------



## Metal Ken

+1 for cynic..

i'ma searching for:
God Dethroned - Bloody Blasphemy i need to stop by another local record store, if they dont have it, i'm ordering it off TheEnd.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

I got my 1st death album - human


----------



## Metal Ken

Human = Fucking glorious,.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Metal Ken said:


> Human = Fucking glorious,.



 Its really eye opening stuff. I can't believe I've left it this long to get into death, and i bought this mainly because masvidal was on the album! 

Our drummer played some of 'symbolic' the other night, think I'm going to get that one next!


----------



## Metal Ken

Symbolic has my all time favorite Death song on there, Crystal Mountain, followed by Symbolic. I love the song "Lack Of Comprehension," im pretty sure that's on Human. \m/


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Metal Ken said:


> Symbolic has my all time favorite Death song on there, Crystal Mountain, followed by Symbolic. I love the song "Lack Of Comprehension," im pretty sure that's on Human. \m/



Yeah it is, it's definately a highlight of the album (one of many ) I LOVE reinert's drumming on this disc! (mayyyybbee even moreso than on 'focus') How would you compare it to hoglan's work? I think he plays on symbolic, right?


----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah, Hoglan plays on Symbolic. I like Reinhert a bit more as a drummer, but Gene is an AWESOME. i can't AB it right now, cause i dont have Human, i NEED to get it, i haven't listened to it in FOREVER. I used to have the mp3s, but i lost them a long time ago, i need to pick up a couple more Death albums. I also strongly suggest you check out Sound Of Perseverance, too. Spirit Crusher = another amazing death song.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, Hoglan plays on Symbolic. I like Reinhert a bit more as a drummer, but Gene is an AWESOME. i can't AB it right now, cause i dont have Human, i NEED to get it, i haven't listened to it in FOREVER. I used to have the mp3s, but i lost them a long time ago, i need to pick up a couple more Death albums. I also strongly suggest you check out Sound Of Perseverance, too. Spirit Crusher = another amazing death song.



Cool, the only experience I have on hoglan is the SYL ambums (slightly impressive  )although I wonder if he could be as tasteful as reinert (he doesn't just go mental all the time)

The cd shop I got human from had a bunch of death albums for £7, so next time I go into town I'll hopefully grab a few, though I'm much more interested in the later stuff!


----------



## Metal Ken

well pretty much anything Human and onwards is 'later stuff'... Spiritual Healing and previous was more striaght up Death metal.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Yeah, I think I'll have to ease myself into that stuff


----------



## Your Majesty

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere but Not Here (DVD)
Porcupine Tree - Dead Wing
Porcupine Tree - Stupid Dream
Opeth - Ghost Reveries (Re-released with bonus tracks & DVD)


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Casting the Stones
Jag Panzer - Chain of Command
Jag Panzer - Dissident Alliance


----------



## Nipples

Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design
Suidakra - Caledonia
At Vance - Chained


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Killswitch engage - as daylight dies
Down II


----------



## technomancer

Aghora - Aghora
Aghora - Formless


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Decade of the Nail Spiked Bat
Jag Panzer - Thane to the Throne
Loreena McKennitt - An Ancient Muse
Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## METAL_ZONE




----------



## sirbrandon101

I got Raspberry Jams and Blackberry Jams(Jason Becker) for Christmas. Some awesome songs on there.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

primus-sailing the seas of cheese


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Around The Fur
Marduk - Those Of The Unlight
Hate Eternal - King Of All Kings
Dark Funeral - In The Sign
Dark Funeral - Vobiscum Satanas
Cannibal Corpse - Butchered At Birth
Zyklon - Aeon
In Flames - Whoracle


----------



## swedenuck

Meshuggah-Catch 33
Meshuggah-ReNothing
Deftones- Saturday Night Wrist
Queens of the Stone Age-Through the years and over the woods

I'm not sure if I like the new verson of nothing better than the original yet, there was that certain amount of dissonance created by all the intonation problems that added a certain vibe to the original. I miss it, but also I gotta say that the sheer depth and size of the tone on the new version opens up a new audio avenue for me. After watching the DVD that came with it I finally had to get my hands on Catch 33 due to the live cut of In Death-Is Death. After listening to it enough I finally 'get it' and I can't turn it off....except to listen to Bulb.

Saturday Night Wrist, I can't really say enough about it. All those years of sitting around in daipers with my dad playing Pink Floyd on the stereo makes the Deftones irresistable. The fact that Steph plays a 7 but doesn't abuse the low end all that much intruiges me that much more. The low end hits me that much harder when it comes.

For anyone on here that likes QOTSA in the least needs to pick Through the years and Over the Woods immediately, it's a live cd and dvd that is absolutely jam packed with material and vibe. The audio quality is superb and there's this certain flair about the dvd that really lets you experience the mood in the crowd. Might just be me watching it stoned though....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Martyr - Warp Zone
Martyr - Feeding the Abscess
Augury - Concealed


----------



## Michael

Next week I'm ordering:

Cannibal Corpse - The Wretched Spawn CD + DVD
Cannibal Corpse - Bloodthirst
Anata - Under A Stone With No Inscription


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Rush - Hemispheres
Yes - close to the edge
and.....
20 years of john williams     (got for xmas)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Mawdyson said:


> Next week I'm ordering:
> 
> Cannibal Corpse - The Wretched Spawn CD + DVD
> Cannibal Corpse - Bloodthirst
> Anata - Under A Stone With No Inscription



Anata pwns!  I still haven't listened to the conductors departure yet


----------



## technomancer

Got for Christmas:
BT - This Binary Universe
Santana - Abraxas
Steve Vai - The Elusive Light and Sound Vol. 1

Just ordered:
Shawn Castonguay - City in the Sky
Rob Balducci - Balance
Rob Balducci - Mantra
Rob Balducci - The Color of Light


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Lamb of god - Sacrament


Not too impressed on first listen :/


----------



## technomancer

The first cd order of 2007:

Cynic - Focus
Deep Purple - Made in Japan: The Remastered Edition
Warrant - Cherry Pie
Warrant - Dirty Rotten Filthy Stinking Rich


----------



## B Lopez

I just bought Insomnium _Above The Weeping World_, and it is amazing.


----------



## Metal Ken

i just got:

Labyrinth - Sons of Thunder
Malevolent Creation - Envenomed
Reign - Embrace

for 10$ \m/


----------



## Rick

I'm still waiting to pick up Passenger by Mnemic. But I've been poor as shit lately.


----------



## B Lopez

Recently:

Spawn of Possession - Noctambulant
Pentagram - Trailblazer
Hatecraft - Lost Consolation
Eventide - Diaries From The Gallows
Lost Eden - Cycle Repeats


----------



## LarksTongues

Here's some of my purchases in the past week:

Herbie Hancock- Fat Albert Rotunda
Genesis- Selling England By The Pound
Silverchair- Freak Show (a favorite when I was younger)


----------



## Volsung

Last records I bought were:

Deftones: Saturday Night Wrist
Meshuggah: Nothing Re-Release

...bought em' for 7 string inspiration.


----------



## B Lopez

So I got around to picking these up today 

Mors Principium Est - Inhumanity (Remaster)
Mors Principium Est - The Unborn
Scott Kroeker - Fata Morgana


----------



## Nick1

some random RA tracks from itunes


----------



## GH0STrider

Nick1 said:


> some random RA tracks from itunes



RA kicks ass.


----------



## Snake Doctor

B Lopez said:


> Spawn of Possession - Noctambulant



Fuck that one is an incredible album, blew me away when i first heard it and didn't leave my player for about 2 months.


----------



## Makelele

Should be getting these any day now:

In Flames - Whoracle
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet
Anathema - Were You There? (DVD)


----------



## Pauly

I need to buy some albums soon, it's been a while!


----------



## technomancer

Just put in a cd order yesterday, still rebuilding my collection of old stuff with a few other things thrown in

Cinderella - Night Songs
Guns N' Roses - Appetite for Destruction
Racer X - Street Lethal
Racer X - Second Heat
Ratt - Out of the Cellar
Rush - A Farewell to Kings
Rush - Hemispheres 
Winger - IV

Probably going to do another order in a few days with a bunch of various blues stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just ordered the following from CDBaby...

Jauqo III-X: 'Low C# Theory'
Nielsen-Goodman Project: 'Tap-dance on a Cloud'
Hess: 'Opus 2'
Mike Campese: 'Full Circle'

Very very happy, as these are all ones I've been meaning to get for a while.


----------



## Makelele

Just ordered:

Novembre - Materia
Anathema - Eternity


----------



## Metal Ken

just got WASP - The Headless Children *blames chris*


----------



## Metal Ken

Another few--
WASP - Last Command
Biomechanical - Empires of the World
Dezperadoz - The Legend and the Truth \m/


----------



## Zepp88

technomancer said:


> Just put in a cd order yesterday, still rebuilding my collection of old stuff with a few other things thrown in
> 
> Cinderella - Night Songs
> Guns N' Roses - Appetite for Destruction
> Racer X - Street Lethal
> Racer X - Second Heat
> Ratt - Out of the Cellar
> Rush - A Farewell to Kings
> Rush - Hemispheres
> Winger - IV
> 
> Probably going to do another order in a few days with a bunch of various blues stuff.


 

WINGER!!! HHAHAHAAAHA


----------



## technomancer

Got another batch ordered:

Allan Holdsworth - Against the Clock: The Best of Allan Holdsworth
Black Sabbath - The Dio Years
Django Reinhardt - Djangology (single disc, not 10 disc set that's next order)
Ratt - Invasion of Your Privacy
Ratt - Dancing Under Cover
Rush - Snakes and Arrows
Shane Gibson - Mr. Stork

Ok, so it's been more than a few days, and these aren't blues 

Oh, and Mike


----------



## Michael

I've bought a heap of albums lately:

Outworld - Outworld
Severed Saviour - Brutality Is Law
Slayer - South of Heaven
Soilwork - The Heartchain Machine
Windir - Likferd
Dream Evil - The Book Of Heavy Metal
Hate Eternal - King of All Kings
Dismember - Hate Campaign
Hypocrisy - The Fourth Dimension
Emperor - In The Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Icons of Evil \m/


----------



## Martin_777

Just ordered

Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos (Limited Edition)
Threshold - Dead Reckoning


----------



## DelfinoPie

Paul Gilbert - Alligator Farm
Paul Gilbert - Burning Organ
Paul Gilbert - Paul, The Young Dude
Jimi Hendrix - Experience Hendrix
Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
Daft Punk - Human After All
John 5 - The Devil Knows My Name


----------



## Zepp88

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli
In Flames - Lunar Strain
In Flames - Subterranean

and I just ordered

Katatonia - Brave Yester Days


----------



## Michael

I've bought a couple more on eBay.

Magnitude Nine - Chaos To Control
Zyklon - Disintegrate
Morbid Angel - Domination


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Dimmu Borgir -- In Sorte Diaboli (although i've had it on my computer for a while before buying it)
Porcupine Tree -- Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just ordered a couple of Le'Rue Delashay albums, and Preston Reed's 'Ladies' Night' album from CDbaby.


----------



## Korbain

Nine Inch Nails - year zero. 

thats all lol


----------



## Michael

Bought Moonsorrow's _V: Havitetty _ last night, on eBay.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Michael

Just been into town and bought Amon Amarth's _The Crusher_. I really need to stop spending so much money on CD's.


----------



## technomancer

Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet
Megadeth - Rust In Peace
Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction
Rush - Counterparts
Rush - Test for Echo
Savatage - Dead Winter Dead
Savatage - Wake of Magellan


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Contradictions Collapse/None
Evergrey - The Dark Discovery


----------



## Shikaru

Doesn't quite count but I pre-ordered the Ziltoid album today, CD/DVD edition!  And I'll be pre-ordering Systematic Chaos this week as well.

I've actually been looking for the latest Mercenary CD in HMV here for quite a while now, but they never seem to have it in stock . I should probably order more CDs off Amazon, Play.com etc. I don't know why I don't, I just tend to either buy the CDs in a shop or occasionally use Itunes.


----------



## settite

huber said:


> I wasn't very metal this week. I picked up the (+44) album and John Meyer's new one, Continuum. The Blink 182 fan in me from when I was a kid is still there, and (+44) is a nice break from what I'm used to.
> 
> Continuum is class. John Meyer is truly talented and an excellent musician.



John Meyer sucks! His music is annoying imo...


----------



## Michael

I actually like John Mayer. He's got skills.


----------



## Shikaru

I just picked up:

The Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra, with bonus DVD
Chimaira - Resurrection, also with bonus DVD 

It's turning out to be a good month for new CDs.


----------



## technomancer

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Megadeth - Youthanasia
Morbid Angel - Domination
Paul Gilbert - Spaceship One


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Symbols Of Failure


----------



## settite

Aww, I was called a dick and got neg rep for saying John Meyer is annoying and his music sucks... 

I was just voicing my opinion and nothing more than that to whoever I rubbed the wrong way.


----------



## technomancer

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness
Morbid Angel - Blessed are the Sick
Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Zepp88

Empyrium - Where At Night The Wood Grouse Plays
The Vision Bleak - The Deathship Has A New Captain
and maybe today this will be at my door
The Vision Bleak - Carpathia: A Dramatic Poem


----------



## Michael

My Mum got me a $150 JB Hifi gift card for my B-day yesterday. So I've got some good hauls ahead.


----------



## god9

Trivium - Ascendancy (special ed.)
Trivium - The Crusade
Nevermore - Enemies of Reality
Killswitch - As Daylight Dies
Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance
Arch Enemy - Anthems of Rebellion
Arch Enemy - Doomsday Machine
Arch Enemy - Dead Eyes See No Future
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Opeth - Damnation
Opeth - Deliverance
Opeth - Ghost Reveries (special ed.)

More to come soon...

I really want to buy Guthrie Govans cd


----------



## Metal Ken

Nueraxis - Imagery (Its like old Cryptopsy meets florida death metal \m/)
Daath - The Hinderers
Raise Hell - Holy Target


----------



## OzzyC

It's scary how much some of you guys get to post in this thread. 

I've preordered Systematic Chaos, an plan on getting a boxset with Blackwater Park, Damnation, Deliverace, and the Lamentations DVD.


----------



## Metal Ken

I got all 3 of my CDs for 10$.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Pre ordered systematic chaos
And in the last month or so ive bought:
Rush - Chronicles
Meshuggah - I EP Fantastic btw
Meshuggah - Catch 33
Nile - Annihilation of the wicked
Sikth - Death of a dead day
In Flames - Come clarity
Yes - 35 year anniversary collection

I bought so many because there is a sale on cd's under the nuclear blast label, reduced to like £7 or so.


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - For All Tid
Meshuggah - Catch 33


----------



## garcia3441

_Live at the Charleston Music Hall_- Ricky Skaggs & Kentucky Thunder

_The Town and the City_- Los Lobos

_Bamboozled: Live in Germany_- Omar & the Howlers

_The Jimi Project_- Phil Brown

_The Grip!_- Greg Koch

_Radio Free Gristle_- Greg Koch

_Me & My Guitar_- Tony Rice


----------



## technomancer

It's Rob Johnson Day 

Magnitude 9 - Chaos to Control
Magnitude 9 - Reality in Focus
Magnitude 9 - Decoding the Soul
Rob Johnson - Guitarchitecture
Rob Johnson - Peripheral
Rob Johnson - Rob Johnson


----------



## Michael

^  Rob Johnson is the man.

On eBay I bought: Fate's Warning - Parallels


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just ordered...

A CD of Julian Bream playing the lute
A compilation of John Dowland songs
Saigon Kick: 'The Lizard'
Stream of Passion: 'Embrace the Storm'


----------



## Michael

Today I picked up:

Marduk - Le Grande Danse Macabre 
Hypocrisy - Into The Abyss
Hypocrisy - Osculum Obscenum
Megadeth - United Abominations


----------



## Metal Ken

Mawdyson said:


> Hypocrisy - Osculum Obscenum



Brutal \m/

That has a daflicted album cover, too. evil as fuck \m/


----------



## Michael

Hell yeah.  Into The Abyss is pretty badass aswell. The dude uses 7's on it.


----------



## Metal Ken

Mawdyson said:


> Hell yeah.  Into The Abyss is pretty badass aswell. The dude uses 7's on it.



Peter plays an all black UV7BK on the "Hypocrisy Destroys Wacken" DVD/CD...


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - I


----------



## technomancer

Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos Special Edition (preorder)
Marty Friedman - Loudspeaker
Marty Friedman - True Obsession
Morbid Angel - Formulas Fatal to the Flesh


----------



## Volsung

Recently bought off Amazon.com:

Burzum: Det Som Engang Var
Lycia: Tripping Back into The Broken Days
Asesino: Cristo Satanico (easily some of Dino's best riffege )

...and I'm still waiting on:

Lycia: The Burning Circle and Than Dust.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Metalium -- Nothing to Undo: Chapter 6
Nocturnal Rites -- Afterlife (i've had it on my computer for a while but wanted a hard copy)
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End soundtrack
Primal Fear -- Seven Seals
Redemption -- The Origins of Ruin

and i also have the Outworld album on the way


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Paralles


----------



## METAL_ZONE

Necrophagist - Onset of Putrefaction
Pig Destroyer - Prowler in the Yard (which came with a free PD/Coldworker/Antigama 7")
Gorguts - Considered Dead
Gorguts - The Erosion of Sanity


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - The Frail Tide
Psycroptic - The Isle Of Disenchantment


----------



## Michael

I just bought Bloodthorn's_ Genocide _album on eBay.


----------



## Pauly

Birthday Bump!

The Bezerker - Animosity

This is good, it's a big improvement over the (watered down) World of Lies, although the guitar work still isn't as crazy as Dissimulate. Brutal and intense though, which is what I expect from them. Some new vocal styles from Luke as well, who does all of them on this album. Me like.

Got John 5's new one, Thorns and Cannibal Corpse - Vile to get through so be back later!

Okay, John 5 - The Devil Knows My Name

Also good, pretty much the same as his last two efforts but that's no bad thing, catchy instrumental guitar with a variety of influences. Guest spots from Satch, Jim from Slipknot/Stone Sour and Eric Johnson. Good stuff!

Thorns - self titled.

This is an album from a band that should state "it took me 10 years to release this album but my early demos are considered highly influencial on the black metal scene of the 90's so pay attention". Yes. Anyway, this is a black metal album, but with a lot of cyber/industrial/spacey/ambient stuff going on, me like. Hellhammer on drums, Satyr and Aldrahn (old DHG vocalist) singing and Snore (Thorns mastermind) doing everything else. I like BM with a bit of a twist, like Aborym, so this is right up my street. Well produced (by BM standards), disgusting guitar tone, and rather good. I never buy bad albums, or I'm just easily pleased.

Vile - Cannibal Corpse

This one doesn't need a long review, it owns. That's right it owwwwwwwwwwwnzzzzz!!!! (to quote FPS Doug). Just adding to the CC collection, this is the 25th anniversary of Metal Blade edition, so you get a Live DVD with it, which I haven't watched and am hoping isn't Monolith of Death because I already have it!


----------



## technomancer

Dio - Killing the Dragon
Dio - Magica
Redemption - The Origins of Ruin


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - Haven


----------



## technomancer

Kamelot - Ghost Opera
Sonata Arctica - Unia


----------



## T_money419

Ozzy- Black Rain
Megadeth- United Abominations

Both kick mucho ass


----------



## DelfinoPie

Dio - Magica
Meshuggah - Chaosphere
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Dream Theater - Train of Thought
White Zombie - La Sexocisto, Devil Music Vol: 1
Skid Row - 40 Seasons


----------



## Michael

Arsis - A Celebration of Guilt
Deftones - Adrenaline
Sonata Arctica - Unia


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Winterhearts Guild (I already have it downloaded but I like to have the actual CD's too. : P )
Iced Earth - Night of The Stormriders


----------



## technomancer

Used
Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion I
Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion II
Jimmy Page & The Black Crowes - Live at the Greek
Metallica - Kill 'Em All
Metallics - Garage Inc.
White Snake - Slip of the Tongue

New
Dream Theater - Dark Side Of The Moon
Dream Theater - Master Of Puppets
Dream Theater - The Number Of The Beast
Dream Theater - When Dream And Day Reunite
Symphony X - Paradise Lost
Steve Vai - Sound Theories I & II


----------



## MerlinTKD

Recently:

Meshuggah - Chaosphere
Rush - Snakes & Arrows
Ozzy - Black Rain
Hellyeah - Hellyeah
Static-X - Cannibal
Point 1 - Unlucky Stars

All excellent releases, assuming you like the style of each particular band. The new Rush and Ozzy CD's are their most vital in years; Static-X continues to mature and evolve while still being, well, a band around Wayne Static ; and Hellyeah was just fun, like it seems to have been meant to be!

Point 1 was the opening band for Sevendust, Friday night... not bad. The CD seems like they're still working out what direction to go in, but the alt-rock style songs are pretty damn good... imagine Alter Bridge/Nickelback/Fuel, only without the cheese and syrup! 

Coming up:

Diecast - Internal Revolution... saw them with Sevendust, and they kicked ass. Should have bought the CD at the show, sometimes I'm an idiot.  

Unearth - Either In The Eyes Of Fire or The Oncoming Storm... saw the video for Sanctity of Brothers last night on HBB, awesome stuff.

Mastodon - Blood Mountain... 'nuff said.

_added:_ Dream Theater - Scenes From A Memory... cause seedawakener said so! 

Division - Trinity (because, how could I NOT? )


----------



## Mars Volta

Steve Vai - Sound Theories

I really like this album, I thought I was going to be disapointed at first because I've already seen the Metropole concerts but you get a second CD with all original Vai compositions.
It's the best of the guitar and orchestra CDs I've heard as they all sound like proper compostions and not just shred over an orchestra backing track, infinitely better than the Yngwie one.


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Solitude, Dominance, Tragedy
Cryptopsy - Ungentle Exhumation


----------



## kung_fu

Psyopus- Our puzzling Encounters Considered (I'd been listening to my friends copy for months, so i finally got off of my ass and got my own damn copy)

Joe Pass- virtuoso


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Pure Holocaust
Aborted - The Archaic Abattoir


----------



## Holy Katana

Systematic Chaos - Dream Theater
United Abominations - Megadeth

Technically, only one of them was a CD, as I got UA off of iTunes.


----------



## seven_stringer

Systematic Chaos - Dream Theater from FYE.com. Got an insert signed by the band because of preordering the CD.

Circus Diablo - bought from Yahoo Music. 
Circus Maximus - bought from Yahoo Music
Symphony X - currently listening to The Odyssey on Yahoo Music


----------



## god9

Just picked up some Strapping Young Lad discs, my god Devin Townsend is a fucking GOD.

SYL - The New Black
SYL - Alien


I also got Ziltoid and then I've been getting into Tom Morello more, so I got a RATM disc too (Battle for Los Angeles)

SWEET !


----------



## Metal Ken

in the past couple of weeks, i've gotten:
Behemoth - Apostasy
Akercocke - Antichrist
Agalloch - Pale Folklore
Slayer - Show No Mercy
Agent Steel - Order of the Illuminati


----------



## Ancestor

Metal Ken said:


> in the past couple of weeks, i've gotten:
> Behemoth - Apostasy
> Akercocke - Antichrist
> Agalloch - Pale Folklore
> Slayer - Show No Mercy
> Agent Steel - Order of the Illuminati



Haven't heard much of the music, but the album art for Apostasy is brutal.


----------



## Metal Ken

Dude, i was listening to The Apostacy at work last night. My manager was like "Wow, who is this?" 
I think its behemoth's crowning achievement. To me, Behemoth is a band that just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Porcupine Tree - Voyage 34
Porcupine Tree - Metanoia
Mad Capsule Markets - CiSTm K0nFLiqT


----------



## kung_fu

*steve vai - "sound theories" *
(pretty good so far, just finished the first disc)
*eric dolphy - "out there" *
(awesome stuff, nice cello playing by ron carter)
*miles davis - "kind of blue" *
(classic album, just finally got my own copy)
*beastie boys - "the mix-up" *
(pretty cool all-instrumental album, similar to instrumentals that have appeared on previous albums)


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation -Despise The Sun

Finally got a copy.


----------



## technomancer

Disillusion - Back to Times of Splendor
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
King Diamond - Give Me Your Soul... Please


----------



## technomancer

Death - Symbolic
Gordian Knot - Gordian Knot
Gordian Knot - Emergent


----------



## oompa

technomancer said:


> Death - Symbolic
> Gordian Knot - Gordian Knot
> Gordian Knot - Emergent



dude that is a sweet haul man  gk is awesome, and symbolic by death is a masterpiece! well chosen!


----------



## B Lopez

Morgana Lefay - _Grand Materia_


----------



## kung_fu

Alex Skolnick trio - "Last day in paradise"
Behemoth - "the apostacy"
DiMeola/McLaughlin/DeLucia - "Friday night in san francisco"


----------



## MerlinTKD

Just downloaded:

Unearth - III: In the Eyes of Fire

Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies


Loving them both!


----------



## MerlinTKD

Did some 'catching up' purchases at Edward McKay yesterday...

King's X - _Gretchen Goes to Nebraska_
Helmet - _Meantime_
Soulfly - _Soulfly_
Probot - _Probot_


Thinking about getting some Fear Factory... recommendations on where to start?


----------



## kung_fu

Brand X - "Moroccan Roll" (vinyl)
Brand X - "Product" (vinyl)

CDs
Incubus - "Morning View"
CAB - "CAB"
CAB - "CAB2"

DVD
(remember) Shakti - the way of beauty


----------



## Michael

Megadeth - Rust In Peace
Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama


----------



## Mars Volta

kung_fu said:


> DVD
> (remember) Shakti - the way of beauty



Is that any good? I was thinking of getting it.
What's on it?


----------



## god9

Just picked up the new Devildriver disc, fucking awesome


----------



## B Lopez

Nevermore's self titled disc.


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos
Marduk - Panzer Division Marduk


----------



## technomancer

Cradle of Filth - Box Set
Death - Human
Death - Sound of Perseverance
Jimi Hendrix - Blues
Human Abstract - Nocturne
Nocturnal Rites - Afterlife


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> Nevermore's self titled disc.



"TIMOTHY LEARY!!!! WHERE ARE YOU NOW?? THE WORLD NEEDS YOU! WE'RE GOING DOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNN!!!" 



I picked up:

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Porcupine Tree - Fear Of A Blank Planet


----------



## MerlinTKD

Another 90's catch-up run:

Mona Lisa Overdrive - _Mona Lisa Overdrive_
Spin Doctors - _Turn It Upside Down_
Pantera - _Cowboys From Hell_
Pantera - _Far Beyond Driven_


Mmm, good stuff all around!


----------



## Metal Ken

Municipal Waste - ARt of Partying
Dio - Angry Machines
Exodus - Force Of Habit
Lost Horizon - the second one
Windham Hell - The second one
Squealer - The Prophecy
Lynch Mob - Wicked Sensation


----------



## Blexican

technomancer said:


> Cradle of Filth - Box Set
> Death - Human
> Death - Sound of Perseverance
> Jimi Hendrix - Blues
> Human Abstract - Nocturne
> Nocturnal Rites - Afterlife



Dude Steve...I didn't know you liked so much metal! Wicked!

As for new shit I've picked up...

Nile - Ithyphallic
Dark Tranquillity - Damage Done
Devin Townsend - Physicist


----------



## technomancer

Blexican said:


> Dude Steve...I didn't know you liked so much metal! Wicked!



I listen to a pretty wide range of stuff... about the only things I don't listen to are Country, Rap, and current Pop (ie bimbo of the week female vocalists and boy bands)... and I even make the occasional exception in Country and Rap


----------



## HamBungler

Lessee...

Nile-Ithyphallic from the FYE booth at Ozzfest, got it signed too! 
System of a Down-Self Titled because that's the only disc by them I haven't been able to listen to religiously. C'mon, I love me some SOAD.
Mudvayne-L.D. 50, I've had "Dig" in my head for awhile, and the other tracks on there are crushing as well!

I'll probably be getting some Devin Townsend discs in the near future as well! Finder's FTW!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Star One: Space Metal
Steve Vai: Fire Garden


----------



## garcia3441

_Take The weather with you_- Jimmy Buffett
_Apostrophe_- Frank Zappa
_American V: A Hundred Highways_- Johnny Cash
_The Best of Poison: 20 Years of Rock_


----------



## kung_fu

Jimi Hendrix's "Electirc LadyLand" and "Are you experienced?"

John Coltrane "Giant Steps"

Has anybody got the new Red Chord album yet? is it any good?


----------



## technomancer

Divine Heresy - Bleed the Fifth
Nocturnal Rites - Shadowland


----------



## Ryan

Dimmu Borgir - Death Cult Armegeddon


----------



## Metal Ken

I had to order a textbook off of Amazon, so i ordered a copy of Tomb of the Mutilated with it \m/


----------



## DelfinoPie

David Bowie - "Best of Bowie"
Huey Lewis and the News - "Greatest Hits"


----------



## Alpo

Public Enemy - Apocalypse '91... The Enemy Strikes Black

Found it at the local store used for 4&#8364;, awesome!


----------



## Michael

Marduk - ROM: 512
Marduk - Nightwing
Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream


----------



## kung_fu

Vernon Reid - "Mistaken Identity"
Despised Icon - "The healing process"
Miles Davis - "Miles Ahead"
Keith Jarret - "Love ship" (dvd)


----------



## garcia3441

The Wind- Warren Zevon


----------



## B Lopez

Andy McKee - _Art of Motion_, and _Dreamcatcher_.


----------



## technomancer

Control Denied - Fragile Art of Existence
LoNero - Relentless


----------



## Mars Volta

I got 15 cds for £14 today  A load are Special Edition with a few discs or a free DVD.

Sikth - The Trees Are Dead and Dried Out....
Killswitch Engage - End of Heartache
Mnemic - Spin Phenomena
Therapy? - Troublegum
Killing Joke - Self Titled
Lauryn Hill - Miseducation of Lauryn Hill
Soil - Scars
Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos
Deftones - Adrenaline
American Headcharge - The War of Art
Finch - What It Is To Burn
Spineshank - Height of Callousness

and then I got some that I've never heard of before but were special edition for £1 so I thought I'd get them to sell.

Hurt Process - Drive By Monologue
Atreyu - Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses (says its one of 25,000)
Armor For Sleep - What To Do When You Are Dead


----------



## technomancer

Iced Earth - Night of the Stormrider
Heaven & Hell - Live from Radio City Music Hall


----------



## kung_fu

Wes Montgomery - "Boss Guitar"
Wayne Shorter - "Alegria"
Silverchair - "Young Modern"
Deftones - "Around the fur"


----------



## jacksonplayer

Shakti with John McLaughlin - "Natural Elements"
Herbie Hancock - "Man-Child"
Flora Purim - "That's What She Said"
Miles Davis - "Live at the Fillmore East (March 7, 1970)"
Tony MacAlpine/Bunny Brunnel/Dennis Chambers - "CAB 4"
John Coltrane - "Live at the Half Note"


----------



## B Lopez

technomancer said:


> Heaven & Hell - Live from Radio City Music Hall



Nice.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Nice.



Oh yeah... actually grabbed the cd and dvd at the same time


----------



## jacksonplayer

technomancer said:


> Oh yeah... actually grabbed the cd and dvd at the same time



I only bought the DVD of that. It's pretty damn good, eh? For me, it's feels a little odd to own a DVD of a show that I attended in person.


----------



## Decreate

Haven't actually bought any cd's online for about a year...but lost control last week...this is what I got so far:

Toxik - World Circus
Toxik - Think This
Loudness - Rockshocks
Sleepy Gorilla Museum - Grand Opening And Closing
Sleepy Gorilla Museum - In Glorious Times
Evergrey - Monday Morning Apocalypse
Paul Gilbert - Get Out Of My Yard
Devin Townsend - Ziltoid The Omniscient
Malevolent Creation - Doomsday X
Megadeth - Killing Is My Business
Carnal Forge - Testify For My Victims
Death - Individual Thought Patterns
Unearth - The Oncoming Storm
Zero Hour - Specs Of Pictures Burnt Beyond
Onslaught - Killing Peace
Possessed - Seven Churches (To replace a lost CD)
Machine Head - Through The Ashes Of Empires
Dysrhythmia - Barriers & Passages
Motorhead - Kiss Of Death
Flotsam & Jetsam - Doomsday For The Deceiver (20th Anniversary)
Divine Heresy - Bleed The Fifth
Hellanbach - Anthology
Behemoth - The Apostasy
Symphony X - Paradise Lost
Sabbat - Dreamweaver
Sigh - Hangman's Hymn
L'arc-en-ciel - Smile (to replace a lost CD)
Beat Crusaders - Epopmaking
Onmyo-Za - Maoh Taiten
Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien

Hope my girlfriend doesn't find out about this as she's just given me the green light to get the Ibanez 8 string...


----------



## technomancer

jacksonplayer said:


> I only bought the DVD of that. It's pretty damn good, eh? For me, it's feels a little odd to own a DVD of a show that I attended in person.



I'll let you know in about two days when it gets here... ordered it from Amazon  If it's as good as the Cleveland date Leon and I saw I'll be a happy man.

Also, just preordered

Between the Buried and Me - Colors


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

i got Iced Earth -- Framing Armageddon: Something Wicked part 1 last week

today i got:
Circus Maximus -- The 1st Chapter
Deep Purple -- Rapture of the Deep [special edition]
Raintime -- Flies & Lies (which i've had on my computer for a while already)

DVDs:
Deep Purple -- In Concert with the London Symphony Orchestra
Savage Circus -- Live in Atlanta

FUCK i just noticed that the Savage Circus DVD is in PAL format.....hmmm.....hope i can find a way to play it. it was bought at a store here in Boston, though....odd...


----------



## technomancer

Buddy Guy - Can't Quit the Blues


----------



## kung_fu

yesterday I picked up:

John Coltrane - Blue Train
BTBAM - Colors


----------



## Tim77

Ithyphallic album from Nile here..   

Kicks some royal ass if you ask me!


----------



## poisonelvis

got bob wills and the texas playboys(country swing)killer guitar!


----------



## MerlinTKD

poisonelvis said:


> got bob wills and the texas playboys(country swing)killer guitar!



 

Good stuff that, guitar heroes of their day!


----------



## Decreate

Finally got the Anthrax Alive 2 DVD and enjoying it very much.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Spastic Ink "Ink Compatible"
Spastic Ink "Ink Complete" 
Ron Jarzombek "Solitarily Speaking" 

Will be getting the blotted science CD as soon as its available on guitar9

JARZOMBECK!!!!!!


----------



## Holy Katana

Anthrax - Among The Living
Testament - Practice What You Preach

I loves me some thrash metal.


----------



## EclecticFinn

I Just picked up:
Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos
Symphony X - Paradise Lost
Larry Carlton - Live! With Robben Ford


----------



## poisonelvis

lone rhino,adrian belew....guitar madman.


----------



## garcia3441

The Crusade- Trivium

Got it free because I knew who the original guitarist for The Red Hot Chili Peppers was.


----------



## technomancer

Blotted Science - The Machinations Of Dementia (just shipped)


----------



## Zepp88

Rammstein - Volkerball

Paradise Lost - In Requiem


----------



## kung_fu

Steve Hackett - "Voyage of the Acolyte"
Genesis - "Wind and Wuthering"

Vinyl
Elton John - "Goodbye Yellowbrick Road"
Chess - "Chess"


----------



## CasualFitzy

Thessera - Fooled Eyes
Disillusion - Gloria
Behemoth - The Apostasy


----------



## Pauly

Ithyphallic (Limited Ed) - Nile, fucking owns, obviously. Much, much better than Annihilation. 

SikTh - Death of a Dead Day, hadn't got round to well, buying the real thing, nicely packaged I must say! Also owns hard.


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Rise of The Tyrants


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

BrimStone -- Carving a Crimson Career
Nevergreen -- Ámok


----------



## Michael

Rage - Speak of The Dead


----------



## technomancer

Ron Jarzombek - Solitarily Speaking
Spastic Ink - Ink Compatible
Spastic Ink - Ink Complete


----------



## technomancer

Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element I


----------



## B Lopez

My copy of Divinity - _Allegory_ finally came in.

I was like wtf I didnt order no CD. It was that long. eh


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Damned In Black


----------



## Aaron

Reissue of between the buried and me-silent circus

I bought the album a long time ago but this one came with a live DVD
and you cant beat that for $10.00


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

ProgPower USA cd haul:

Blotted Science -- The Machinations of Dementia
Darkwater -- Calling the Earth to Witness
Eden's Fall -- Harmony of Lies (free)
Guardians of Time -- Machines of Mental Design
Highland Glory -- Forever Endeavour
Kaledon -- Legend of the Forgotten Reign IV - Twilight of the Gods (free and apparently a xian band, despite the lyrics being largely about dragons and shit)
Mekong Delta -- Lurking Fear
Nightmare Records sampler (free)
Perpetual Fire -- Endless World (free)
ProgPower USA VIII CD Showcase (free)
Raintime -- Tales from Sadness
Redemption -- The Fullness of Time
Shock Opera -- Ghosts of Whitechapel (free)


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
LORD - Ascendence
Dethklok - The Dethalbum


----------



## kung_fu

Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out
Jethro Tull - Aqualung


----------



## Shawn

Went out and bought Necrophagist - Epitaph and Origin - Echoes Of Decimation.


----------



## garcia3441

_All The Right Reasons_- Nickleback
_North African Groove_
_Live At Fenway Park_- Jimmy Buffett
_Monsters & Robots_- Buckethead
_You Had To Be There_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Jongpil Yun

1) Picked up a copy of Paganini's 24 caprices performed by Perlman. I've had it for years but never actually bought it.

2) Grabbed The Essential Hillary Hahn and The Essential Joshua Bell. Two of my favorite violinists playing a lot of great songs.

3) Hillary Hahn doing the Elgar Violin Concerto and The Lark Ascending. Another great one.

4) Debussy: Favorite Piano Works. It's been a rather big two weeks for my classical collection.

5) I got Meshuggah's Contradictions Collapse + None disc. I would have preferred them seperate but whatever.

6) Picked up Annihilation of the Wicked. Nice album. My favorite so far is Lashed to the Slave Stick.

7) Ordered Outworld, though I've yet to receive it. Likely because I ordered it to the wrong address.


----------



## kung_fu

Andy Summers + Robert Fripp - "I andvance Masked"
John Schofield - "A Go Go"
Steve Vai - "Visual Sound Theories (DVD)"


----------



## jacksonplayer

Nightwish - "Dark Passion Play"
After Forever - "After Forever"
Alphonso Johnson - "Moonshadows"
Project Z - "Project Z"
Return to Forever - "RTF Live-The Complete Concert"
The Flower Kings - "The Sum of No Evil"
Larry Coryell/Alphonse Mouzon - "Back Together Again"
McCoy Tyner - "Horizon"


----------



## sakeido

Well, in the past while...
Strapping Young Lad - Heavy is a Really Heavy Thing
Strapping Young Lad - No Sleep 'til Bedtime
Devin Townsend Band - Ziltoid the Omniscient
Devin Townsend Band - Terria 
ALL autographed by Devin himself! 

But the one I am most proud of - *Terra Incognita* by Gojira! I now have their whole discography. I ordered this one at the beginning of July and it did not arrive until last week, those damn Frenchmen do not know how to do business I swear. It rocks, but not quite as hard as The Link unfortunately.


----------



## B Lopez

Hypocrisy - Hypocrisy Destroys Wacken 1998


----------



## kung_fu

B Lopez said:


> Hypocrisy - Hypocrisy Destroys Wacken 1998



Thats not a bad live album. I wish i hadn't gotten rid of my copy, it was my first Hypocrisy CD.


----------



## Michael

Immortal - At The Heart of Winter
Yngwie Malmsteen - Fire & Ice


----------



## garcia3441

_They Can't All be Zingers_- Primus


----------



## Metal Ken

Stream Of Passion - S/t
Municipal Waste - Hazardous Mutation


----------



## garcia3441

_Live in Cincinnati_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Zepp88

Recently.

Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar
Amorphis - Silent Waters
Arch Enemy - Rise Of The Tyrant
Korn - Issues..
Probably a few more here and there...


----------



## kung_fu

Mike Stern - "Who let the cats out?"
Mike Stern - "Odds or Evens"
Mudvayne - "LD 50" (re-purchase)


----------



## garcia3441

_A Letter From Death Row_- Bret Michaels


----------



## kung_fu

garcia3441 said:


> _A Letter From Death Row_- Bret Michaels



I didn't know you could get a lethal injection just for being in Poison


----------



## progmetaldan

Yesterday I picked up:

An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess

&

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## Volsung

Just got two in the mail today:

Divine Heresy: Bleed the Fifth
Type O Negative: Dead Again

Both are superb.


----------



## Zepp88

Volsung said:


> Just got two in the mail today:
> 
> Divine Heresy: Bleed the Fifth
> Type O Negative: Dead Again
> 
> Both are superb.



I can't beleive I died last night!


----------



## Volsung

I'M FUCKIN' DEAD AGAAAAAIIIIN!!


----------



## kung_fu

Ornette Coleman - Free Jazz
Nile - Ithyphallic


----------



## Loomer

And no, this is not a joke. This is a great fuckin' album!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Elton John - Greatest Hits 1970-2002
Madness - One Step Beyond
Spinal Tap - This is Spinal Tap OSD
The Sword - Age of Winters
Dio - Holy Diver
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Orange Goblin - The Big Black
Joe Satriani - Time Machine
Styx - The Grand Illusion
Jane's Addiction - Ritual De Lo Habitual
Primus - Frizzle Fry
David Gilmour - On an Island
Bill Laswell - Book of Entrance
Bill Laswell - Book of Exit
Aphex Twin - We Care Because You Do

Needless to say I've been on quite the spending spree.


----------



## garcia3441

_Wagonmaster_- Porter Wagoner


----------



## Shikaru

Today I picked up:

Sikth - The Trees Are Dead & Dried Out, Wait For Something Wild
and Job for a Cowboy - Genesis

Both are proving pretty good so far


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Sworn To A Great Divide
Soilwork - Figure Number Five (already have it, but I want a real copy)
Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama

Soilwork discography complete!


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of the Band_- The Band
_Anthology: Through the Years_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers
_Music Box: The Best of_- The Monkees
_Come What(ever) May_- Stone Sour


----------



## Metal Ken

Voivod - Angel Rat
Voivod - Outer Limits
Henry Rollins - Live at McCabe's \m/


----------



## kung_fu

just arrived from amazon:

Psyopus - "Ideas of Reference"  
Mahavishnu Orchestra - "Live at Montreux 1984/1974" (DVD)


----------



## DelfinoPie

ZZ Top - Eliminator
Mr. Big - Lean Into It
Mr. Big - Live
Mr. Big - Mr. Big
Mr. Big - Hey Man
Mr. Big - Bump Ahead
Anthrax - Madhouse: The Best of Anthrax

Also, I picked up "Long Road out of Eden" by The Eagles for my Dad.


----------



## technomancer

Iced Earth - The Dark Saga


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos

&

Greg Howe / Victor Wooten / Dennis Chambers- Extraction


----------



## technomancer

The EssenEss Project - The EssenEss Project
Jag Panzer - Age of Mastery
Queensryche - Take Cover


----------



## jacksonplayer

Alice Coltrane - Universal Consciousness
Stevie Wonder - Talking Book
John Coltrane - John Coltrane Quartet Plays...
Herbie Hancock - Secrets
George Duke - Feel
Freddie Hubbard - Red Clay


----------



## Jongpil Yun

DelfinoPie, how's the Mr. Big stuff? I've only heard Green Tinted 60's Mind and To Be With You. Anyways, today I picked up:

Meshuggah: Re-Nothing Special Edition w/ DVD
Meshuggah: Catch 33
Meshuggah: Destroy Erase Improve

Working on my Mesh discography.


----------



## progmetaldan

Brought the other day:

MacAlpine/Brunel/Chambers- Cab


----------



## angryman

Just Picked up, 
Whitechapel - the Somatic Defilement, 
Suicide Silence - the Cleansing.
The Grieving Process - Assimilated Deformation.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

ordered and arrived in the mail the other day:

Anubis Gate -- Purification
Anubis Gate -- A Perfect Forever
Anubis Gate -- Andromeda Unchained
Frequency -- When Dream and Fate Collide


----------



## kung_fu

Picked up some vinyl today:

Steve Hackett - "Please don't touch"
Frank Zappa - "Zappa in NewYork"
Living Color - "Vivid"
Genesis - "Nursery Cryme"


----------



## telecaster90

Between the Buried and Me-Colors


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Between the Buried and Me-Colors
Dillinger Escape Plan-Ire Works
Angels and Airwaves-IEmpire


----------



## ibzrg1570

Picked up Demon Hunter's "Storm the Gates of Hell" Deluxe Edition last week. They really went all out with the packaging. I don't understand people who prefer buying songs off iTunes, it's so much more fun when you go to a store and buy the actual CD.


----------



## Slayer89

technomancer said:


> Iced Earth - The Dark Saga



God, I love that album. Matt Barlow era Iced Earth, AND Spawn. How can you lose?! haha



> I don't understand people who prefer buying songs off iTunes, it's so much more fun when you go to a store and buy the actual CD.



+1. I only buy off of iTunes when I want single songs, and don't care enough for a whole CD to buy it all.



Anywho, my acquisitions from the last week.

Through The Eyes of The Dead - "Malice" (amazing \m/)
Deadlock - "Wolves"
Prong - "100% Live"
Black Light Burns - "Cruel Melody"


----------



## Jongpil Yun

ibzrg1570 said:


> I don't understand people who prefer buying songs off iTunes, it's so much more fun when you go to a store and buy the actual CD.



There are sooo many reasons not to give iTunes your money. The best reason, I think, is that on iTunes, you either have to choose quality while sacrificing portability (their lossless codecs) or portability while sacrificing quality (mp3s at like 128kb/s). Buy the CD and you can rip to any format at any bitrate you want, as many times as you want.

On topic, I've picked up:

Opeth: Blackwater Park
Mozart: Piano Concerto 19, 21, 23, and 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto 2 & 3 + Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2
Bartok: String Quartets (Complete)


----------



## B Lopez

Soilwork - Sworn to a Great Divide


----------



## garcia3441

_Crossfade_- Crossfade

_Chronicle: The 20 Greatest Hits_- Creedence Clearwater Revival (24-karat gold edition)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Jag Panzer: The Age of Mastery
Paradise Lost: Draconian Times
Limbonic Art: Ultimate Death Worship


----------



## Xaios

Came in today:

Paul Gilbert - Get Out Of My Yard
Paul Gilbert - The Burning Organ
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet
Cynic - Focus


----------



## Slayer89

Just found this used at FYE today. My buddy got it for me as a Christmas gift.

Bloodbath - "Resurrection Through Carnage"


----------



## Psychoface

Cannibal - Static-x
Recreation day - Everygrey (rebought because my other one was stolen :O)
Damnation - Opeth (same reason as above)
Monday Morning Apocalypse - Evergrey


----------



## Pauly

Christmas stuff:
Cannibal Corpse - The Bleeding
Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse
Strapping Young Lad - The New Black
Ziltoid the Omniscient
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Sikth - The Trees are Dead and Dying, Wait for Something Wild (had it on my computer for ages but as usual wanted to really own it)

All smell fully of win.


----------



## garcia3441

The Best of the J. Geils band

Mott the Hoople: All The Young Dudes

Rick Springfield: Legendary

The Best of the Replacements

_Game, Dames, and Guitar Thangs_- Eddie Hazel


----------



## technomancer

Anubis Gate - Andromeda Unchained
Reb Beach - Masquerade
Reb Beach - The Fusion Demos
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Speaking to Stones - Speaking to Stones


----------



## Kotex

garcia3441 said:


> _Crossfade_- Crossfade
> 
> _Chronicle: The 20 Greatest Hits_- Creedence Clearwater Revival (24-karat gold edition)




I like "Colors" off that crossfade album, but thats about all I like



Electric Wizard~ Witchcult Today


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## budda

my xmas haul lol:

Opeth - morningrise, MAYH
gob: whatever the new one is (very political, sweet riffage - long time since they've put anything out)
comeback kid - broadcasting
TTEOTD - bloodlust
amon amarth - versus the world doubledisc
the ataris - dunno if i want to wrap this one up and give it to someone or if i should keep it lol

i need more time to soak it all up haha


----------



## Born_Headless

John Coltrane - Soultrane
Morbid Angel - Gateways To Annihilation
Suffocation - Pierced From Within
The Doors - LA Woman and the self-titled
Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida
Martyr - Warp Zone


----------



## Nick

aborted - engineering the dead re release


----------



## Slayer89

Ummm, since my last post ....

Behemoth - The Apostasy
Chimaira - Passing Out Of Existence
Hurt - Volume 1
Adema - Adema
Ozzy - No More Tears
The Offspring - Smash
Meshuggah - Nothing (Re-Release)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Aeon: 'Rise to Dominate'

I'm loving this album at the moment. Zeb's lead work reminds me a lot of Jeff Loomis...


----------



## kung_fu

Eric Dolphy - "Out to Lunch"
Meshuggah - "Chaosphere"
Frank Gambale/Allan Holdsworth - "Truth in Shredding"
Ohm - "Ohm:"
Johnny Smith - "Moonlight in Vermont"
Frank Zappa - "Hot Rats"
Cannonball Adderly - "Discoveries"
George Van Eps - "Mellow Guitar"
McCoy Tyner - "Supertrios"
Opeth - "Roundhouse Tapes"

and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## telecaster90

The Mothers of Invention-Freak Out
Led Zeppelin-Led Zeppelin 4
Dr Dre-The Chronic


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Nile - Ithyphallic
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor


----------



## garcia3441

_Wolf Tracks- The best of_- Los Lobos
_Sacred_- Los Lonely Boys
_Instant Karma- The Campaign to Save Darfur_- Various
_Working Class Hero/The Definitive_- John Lennon


----------



## DelfinoPie

Kiss - Destroyer
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Bill Laswell - Divination: Ambient Dub Vol. 2
Ozric Tentacles - The Hidden Step
Ozric Tentacles - Strangeitude
Ozric Tentacles - Jurassic Shift
Ozric Tentacles - Waterfall Cities
Lynch Mob - Wicked Sensation
Pat Metheny - One Quiet Night
UB40 - The Best of: Vol. 1&2
David Gilmour - About Face
Fourplay - Heartfelt


----------



## technomancer

So the recent Randy Rhoads thread inspired me to pick a few things up

Quiet Riot - Quiet Riot
Quiet Riot - Quiot Riot II
Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard of Ozz (pre-remaster/re-recording)
Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman (re-remaster/re-recording)

Also

Eric Clemenzi - Basement Tapes
Kangaralien - Kangaralien
Storms Approach - Storms Approach


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Picked up some more Franz Liszt.

*Alfred Brendel Plays Liszt*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in Eb
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A
Totentanz
Piano Sonata in B minor
Dante Sonata
Bagatelle Without Tonality
Mephisto Waltz
Some other miscellany

*Liszt ...* _(Andre Watts, piano)_

Six Grand Etudes after Paganini
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 13 in A minor
En Reve - Nocturne
Transcendental Etude No. 10 'Appasionata'
Sonata in B minor again

Did I mention I fucking love Liszt? Because I fucking love Liszt.


----------



## Desecrated

Jongpil Yun said:


> Picked up some more Franz Liszt.
> 
> Alfred Brendel Plays Liszt:
> *Piano Concerto No. 1 in Eb
> *Piano Concerto No. 2 in A
> *Totentanz
> **Piano Sonata in B minor*
> *Dante Sonata
> *Bagatelle Without Tonality
> **Mephisto Waltz*
> *Some other miscellany
> 
> Also, I picked up a Liszt disc by Andre Watts.
> 
> *Six Grand Etudes after Paganini
> *Hungarian Rhapsody No. 13 in A minor
> *En Reve - Nocturne
> *Transcendental Etude No. 10 'Appasionata'
> *Sonata in B minor again
> 
> Did I mention I fucking love Liszt? Because I fucking love Liszt.



Nice!


----------



## TaronKeim

*Metal*
Meshuggah - Re:Nothing
Meshuggah - I
Genghis Tron - Cloak Of Love EP
Genghis Tron - Dead Mountain Mouth
Protest The Hero - Fortress
High On Fire - Death Is This Communion
Beneath The Massacre - Evidence Of Inequity
Animosity - Animal
Behemoth - Demi-God
Behemoth - The Apostosy
Despised Icon - The Ills of Modern Man
Pig Destroyer - Prowler In The Yard
Pig Destroyer - Terrifyer
The Human Abstract - Nocturne
Mnemic - Passenger

*Jazz*
Keith Jarrett - My Foolish Heart
The Bad Plus - Prog
The Bad Plus - Suspicious Activity?
*Boxset* - ECM :rarum - Selected Recordings I - VIII
Floratone (Bill Frisell/Matt Chamberlain/Tucker Martine/Lee Townsend) - Floratone
David Murray w/The Black Saint Quartet - Sacred Ground
Kurt Rosenwinkel - Heartcore

*Film Scores*
Clint Mansell/Kronos Quartet - Requiem For A Dream
Clint Mansell/Kronos Quartet/Mogwai - The Fountain

*Rock/Prog/Alt*
The Mars Volta - The Bedlam In Goliath
Drive-By Truckers - Brighter Than Creation's Dark
Wilco - A Ghost Is Born
Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot
Radiohead - In Rainbows
Me'Shell Ndegéocello - The World Has Made Me The Man Of My Dreams
Dub Trio - Another Sound Is Dying
Black Mountain - In The Future

*IDM/Glitch*
Prefuse 73 - Preparations

This has all been in about the last 2 months at the most... I almost WISH I had a crank habit instead!

_TJK*


----------



## DelfinoPie

Kevin's Noodle House - Buckethead/Brain
Decoding the Tomb of Bansheebot - Buckethead
Defenders of the Faith - Judas Priest
Stained Class - Judas Priest
Bringing It All Back Home - Bob Dylan


----------



## jacksonplayer

TaronKeim said:


> David Murray w/The Black Saint Quartet - Sacred Ground



I saw David Murray play a lot of this music last year in the Jazz Tent at the Bonnaroo Festival. Absolutely stunning--I've been meaning to pick up a copy of this album, too.

Here's some of what I've gotten recently:

Sam Rivers - "Crystals" and "Fuchsia Swing Song"

Sam is one of the great avant-garde jazz saxophonists. "Fuchsia Swing Song" is one of his earlier mid-'60s releases and sounds a bit more normal (but still great), but "Crystals" from 1974 is just crazy--like a huge swing band gone all atonal and weird, if you can imagine that.

Flora Purim - "500 Miles High: Live at Montreux"

Flora was the one jazz vocalist who really embraced fusion jazz in the '70s, and the results on this live album are stunning. Imagine a mix of Brazilian rhythms and songwriting, scat singing, acid guitar soloing, and occasional Pink Floyd-style atmospherics. Flora also went way the hell beyond anything Ella Fitzgerald could have imagined and does the most amazing things with her voice. I can't even describe it.

Matthias IA Eklundh/Jonas Hellborg - "Art Metal"

If you want to hear Eklundh in the best possible context, this might be it. He's really pushed hard by Hellborg and the Johansen brothers on drums/keys, as well as Selvaganesh on kanjira. This is one of the few "jazz metal" albums I've heard that seems to be a real combination of both, rather than just really complicated, overly composed metal with 7th chords. Very inspiring.

Weather Report - "Live in Tokyo"

Japanese-only double album from the band's 1972 tour of Japan. Part of this was used for side 2 of "I Sing The Body Electric" in the USA. This is the early, ethereal and searching Weather Report that featured Miroslav Vitous on bass, not the later version with Jaco that made all that stuff that sounded like happy-happy TV theme songs. Live, the early Weather Report was much more cutting than on the albums, and this features some wicked playing by all involved. These guys could shift directions on a dime and just take the music to weird and wonderful places. Highly recommended.

Larry Coryell: "Improvisations: Best of the Vanguard Years"

I'm just starting to investigation Larry's work, and this seems like a great place to start. His playing is a bit rougher than either McLaughlin or Al DiMeola, but he has a very unique and interesting voice. Also very eclectic, with everything from sophisticated acoustic duets to Hendrix-like fuzz guitar workouts. According to the liner notes, massive quantities of drugs were often involved in these various sessions, but the results are still amazing to my ears.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Also over the last 3-4 months...

More fun from the used bins:
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Slipknot - Iowa
Fear Factory - Obsolete
Mickey Hart - Supralingua
Anthrax - Sounds of White Noise _(you know, didn't care for John Bush with Armored Saint, find I still don't with Anthrax... )_
Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists
Iron Maiden - A Matter of Life and Death
Queensryche - The EP _(about damn time... )_
Megadeth - Rust in Peace, Cryptic Writings, Risk, United Abominations, Capitol Punishment

Purchased new:
Sevendust - Retrospective 2
*(Hope & Sorrow: Chapter VII due 04/01, woot! )*

via iTunes:
Cynic - Focus
Stone Sour - Come What(ever) May

and as a gift:
various artists - Namaste (a yoga/meditation compilation)


----------



## TaronKeim

jacksonplayer said:


> I saw David Murray play a lot of this music last year in the Jazz Tent at the Bonnaroo Festival. Absolutely stunning--I've been meaning to pick up a copy of this album, too.



Murray is a fantastic voice, Sacred Ground is incredibly beautiful, very straight ahead in some parts but leans towards the avant-garde during some solo spots.



jacksonplayer said:


> Larry Coryell: "Improvisations: Best of the Vanguard Years"
> 
> I'm just starting to investigation Larry's work, and this seems like a great place to start. His playing is a bit rougher than either McLaughlin or Al DiMeola, but he has a very unique and interesting voice. Also very eclectic, with everything from sophisticated acoustic duets to Hendrix-like fuzz guitar workouts. According to the liner notes, massive quantities of drugs were often involved in these various sessions, but the results are still amazing to my ears.



Have you heard any of his 11th House material? It ranks at the top of my fusion/funk list, especially the live material if you can track it down.

He also did an album with Badi Assad and John Abercrombie called "3 Guitars" and it is a stunningly beautiful acoustic date with some gorgeous "out" moments.

_TJK*


----------



## Michael

Man, you guys get some massive hauls. 

The last CD I bought was Magnitude Nine - Decoding The Soul (Japanese version with extra backing track)


----------



## DelfinoPie

Just bought "Ocean Machine" by Devin Townsend, just now. 

The CD addiction continues.

Since January I've bought 20 CD's.


----------



## jacksonplayer

TaronKeim said:


> Have you heard any of his 13th House material? It ranks at the top of my fusion/funk list, especially the live material if you can track it down.



The collection I got has a bunch of his Eleventh House material on it, but I haven't really spent that much time with it yet. I've been in a bit of a Weather Report mood lately. I do have Larry's late '70s album with Alphonse Mouzon, "Back Together Again", and they're definitely bringing the funk on that one.


----------



## kung_fu

Morbid Angel - Covenant

that is all


----------



## TaronKeim

jacksonplayer said:


> The collection I got has a bunch of his Eleventh House material on it, but I haven't really spent that much time with it yet. I've been in a bit of a Weather Report mood lately. I do have Larry's late '70s album with Alphonse Mouzon, "Back Together Again", and they're definitely bringing the funk on that one.



The 11th House, whoops.

I've got a link to a bunch of (now legal) bootlegged fusion perfromances, some straight from the board at the Fillmore and other such venues from the late 70's and 80's, when my computer comes back from the tech, I'll message you with it, if you're interested.

_TJK*


----------



## Shawn

I picked up a new copy of Metallica - Ride The Lightning, my other copy got ruined. 

Time to go play Call Of Ktulu on my guitar.


----------



## B Lopez

Shawn said:


> I picked up a new copy of Metallica - Ride The Lightning, my other copy got ruined.
> 
> Time to go play Call Of Ktulu on my guitar.



I've been through a few copies of that myself


----------



## Makelele

Just ordered:

Porcupine Tree - Nil Recurring
Pure Reason Revolution - The Dark Third
Pain of Salvation - Scarsick

I actually bought Scarsick a long time ago on iTunes, but I really like the feel of a real CD in my hands so I bought it again.


----------



## Pauly

I had a huge haul today. UK guys, check your local Zavvi store, they seem to have bought out/replaced the Virgin Megastores, although it may just be a name change. But holy-shit are their prices cheap. 90% of the metal CDs were £5-10! I bought:

Opeth:
Orchid
Morningrise

Thus completing my CD discography of Opeth (not sure if I'll get The Roundhouse Tapes, not a huge live CD fan). £6 each.

Cannibal Corpse:
Eaten Back to Life
Tomb of the Mutilated

Both the Metal Blade 25th anniversary editions, both £5! Ftw!

Daft Punk:
Homework
Discovery
Human After All

Been meaning to get these for a while now, I like Daft Punk! £7 x 2 and £6 respectively. They had a bunch of Morbid Angel CDs for £5 but I decided not to go too overboard.


----------



## Despised_0515

Kinda recently, didn't really know about this thread 

Aborted: The Archaic Abattoir
The Absence: Riders Of The Plague

and some time this week or next week I plan on buying The Breathing Process' new album "In Waking: Divinity" and The Red Death's new album "Godmakers" because I missed out on pre-ordering the two.


----------



## Xaios

Came in for me yesterday...

Death - The Sound of Perseverance
Immortal - At the Heart of Winter
Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness
Between the Buried and Me - Colors


----------



## Jongpil Yun

*Beethoven Piano Sonatas* _(Horowitz performing)_

"Appasionata" Sonata in F Minor
"Moonlight" Sonata in C# Minor
"Waldstein" Sonata in C Major

*Alfred Brendel Plays Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, vol III*

Contains Piano Sonatas 1, 25, 5, 6, 9, 10, 13, 14, and 15

*Beethoven Complete Piano Concertos* _(Brendel on Piano and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra)_

Piano Concertos 1-5
Fantasy for Piano, Chorus, and Orchestra in C Minor

*JS Bach Solo & Double Violin Concertos* _(Manze, 1st violin, Podger, 2nd violin)_

Concerto in D minor for two violins
Concerto in A minor for violin
Concerto in E major for violin
Concerto in D minor for two violins
 
*Bach: Violin Concertos* _(Perlman, 1st violin, Zukerman, 2nd violin)_

Violin Concerto in E major
Violin Concerto in G minor
Violin Concerto in A minor
Concerto in D minor for two violins

*Bach: Sonatas & Partitas* _(Perlman, violin)_

Sonata No. 1 in G minor
Sonata No. 1 in B minor (not a typo)
Sonata No. 2 in A minor
Partita No. 2 in D minor
Sonata No. 3 in C major
Partita No. 3 in E major

10 CDs in total 

Picked up a metric shit tonne of books today too. Half of them dealing with org. chem 

Some day I'm going to buy Leslie Howard's performances of the entire body of Liszt's work (world record for largest recording project undertaken by a solo artist) and fill several fucking pages of this thread with it. Bitches.


----------



## MerlinTKD

You rock


----------



## ChaplainMoses

I just got Fear My Thought's newest one, Vulcanis. Its a pretty good cd, but I know I won't be listening to it for too long cause each song sounds the same to me.


----------



## atimoc

Amorphis - Silent Waters: 
*Great CD, can't decide if it's better than Eclipse
Ayreon - 01011001:
*Bloody fantastic. Buy it!
Katatonia - Last Fair Deal Gone Down: 
*Katatonia's best, in my opinion 
Opeth - Still Life: 
*Already worth buying for The Moor, everything else is added bonus
Spock's Beard - Octane: 
*Since Neal left the band they haven't been the same, but there are some good tracks
Strapping Young Lad - The New Black
*OK, not as good as City though


----------



## Slayer89

I just bought All That Remains' "The Fall of Ideals" last night at the Chimaira+ATR show.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Don't know if it counts as a haul, but I found two CDs while cleaning my room today 

*Mozart Piano Concertos* _(Barenboim)_

Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major
Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major
Twelve Variations on 'Ah vous dirai-je, maman', or as you probably know it, "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" (same melody, different words in French)

*Brahms: Violin Concerto* _(Menuhin, violin)_

Violin Concerto in D
Academic Festival Overture
Variations on a theme by Haydn ('St Anthony Chorale')
Wiegenlied (Lullaby)
Hungarian Dances 1 & 5

I really don't remember buying these. Maybe they're my mom's?


----------



## Jongpil Yun

*Liszt: 10 Hungarian Rhapsodies* _(Cziffra, piano)_

Hungarian Rhapsodies 2, 6, 8, 9, 10-15.

*Bizet: Carmen* - pretty self explanatory

*Shostakovich: Complete Concertos*

Violin concerto No. 1 in A minor
Violin Concerto No. 2 in C# minor
Cello Concerto No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 2
Concerto for piano, trumpet, and strings in C minor
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major

By the way, the dudes at Borders are complete assholes. Think I'm a shoplifter or something.


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - The 7th Song

also just bought this shirt.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

*Mozart - Don Giovanni*

*Wagner - Der Ring Des Nibelungen (Great Scenes)*

Das Rheingold - Einzug der Gotter in Walhall (fuck the umlauts)
Die Walkure - Walkurenritt
Die Walkure - Feuerzauber
Siegfried - Schmiedelied
Siegfried - Waldweben
Gotterdammerung - Trauermarsch
Gotterdammerung - Brunnhildes SchluBgesang

Fuckin' German. Why so many non-latin characters


----------



## Michael

Just bought these from Drache713.  

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime
God Forbid - Determination


----------



## technomancer

Ordered:

The Asylum - Closer to the Evil
Testament - The Ritual
Tool - Undertow
Marc Rizzo - Colossal Myopia
Marc Rizzo - Ultimate Devotion


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Michael said:


> Just bought these from Drache713.
> 
> Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime


----------



## Jongpil Yun

*Necrophagist - Epitaph* (A hard copy, finally)

*Bach's Cello Suites No. 1, 4, and 5* (EMI Classics) (_Rostropovich, cello_)

Cello Suite No. 1 in G major
Cello Suite No. 4 in Eb major
Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor

*Bach's Goldberg Variations* (Sony Classical Legacy) (_Glenn Gould, piano_)

1955 version of the variations, by a young Gould (38'26)
1981 version of the variations, by an older Gould (51'14)
Bonus: Glenn Gould discusses his performances with Tim Page
Bonus: Studio outtakes from the 1955 recording session

*Two Violin Concertos* (Sony Classical) (_Hillary Hahn, violin_)

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto in E minor
Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor

*Horowitz plays Scriabin* (BMG classical) (_Vladimir Horowitz, piano_)

Sonata No. 5 (atonal)
Preludes, a shit ton of them
Sonata No. 3 in F# minor
Etudes (Op. 8 No. 7) (Op. 42 No. 5) (Op. 8 No. 12)
Scriabin has way too many preludes and the numbering for them is awkward...

*Chopin: Nocturnes (complete)* (Deutsche Grammophon) (_Daniel Barenboim, piano_)

3 Nocturnes, Op. 9
3 Nocturnes, Op. 15
2 Nocturnes, Op. 27
2 Nocturnes, Op. 32
2 Nocturnes, Op. 37
2 Nocturnes, Op. 48
2 Nocturnes, Op. 55
2 Nocturnes, Op. 62
Nocturne in C minor, posthumous, Op. 72
Nocturne in C# minor (1830, posthumous)
Nocturne in C minor (1837, posthumous)
The CD's track listings are written in French, with the French solfege and everything. I'm not quite sure how they work 

So, I need to get a bigger iPod, because I'm now right at 26gb, out of 27 usable gb of storage on my current one


----------



## MerlinTKD

^ :shock:

Damn dude, you got the GOOD stuff! Gould, Rostropovich, Horowitz, and Barenboim?? Daaamn... making me feel bad... I've got some Steve Reich around here somewhere, and a Russian sampler by some Eastern European orchestra, that's about it 


Okay, here's my new ones:

*(various artists)* - _Strait Up_
- Been wanting this for years, finally found a copy today! I'm stoked! Yes, I like Snot and numetal, bite me 

*God Forbid* - _Determination_
- Kick ass! I have a new band to collect, no question! Really like the Coyle bros. tone, which is surprising since I generally don't like EMG's. Good stuff on this disc!

*Bodysoil* - _(self-titled)_
- Local band... actually, I think a band of very young teenagers. They go through every metal cliche, I couldn't listen past the third tune. On the other hand, I give them kudos for putting a 10 song CD of original music out, complete with liner notes, lyrics, art, the whole deal. I can't listen to it, but I don't regret buying it!


----------



## ire_works

Brail Drill - Apoclyptic Feasting
Behemoth - The Aposasy
Open Eyes Elysia - Optophobia: Lamenting The Sphere


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Yo-Yo Ma used to be my favorite cellist until I really sat down and compared his and Rostropovich's versions of some of the same pieces. Man, that old fucker could play. Not only that, but two of my favorite cello pieces (Shostakovich's first and second cello concertos) were actually _written for him_.

His version of the prelude of to Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 is just so fucking incredible it makes me want to cry.


----------



## Slayer89

My latest purchases ....

Amorphis - Eclipse
Bayside - The Walking Wounded
Chimaira - Self-titled
The Punisher Soundtrack (Mainly bought for the Ben Moody, Atomship, and Mark Collie tracks)


----------



## abyssalservant

huber said:


> Album of the year right there. That is Devin's masterpiece hands down.


I hate/hated Synchestra >.< Boring and unappealing.
*waits to be told that it's artsy and he doesn't understand it*


*Enemite - The Necrolatry*
Awesome! Black ritual ambient from China - excellent use of ethnic elements, deranged ranting . . . Highly recommended, if you can find a copy.
*Caina - Mourner*
Another excellent one. The first time I heard this, I was floored by the raw emotion in much of the album. Actually, some of the others on this list I bought from Andy of Caina when he needed gear money . . . Highly recommended.
*Anathema - Eternity*
Well-loved album, but I was disappointed. I was introduced to Anathema through A Natural Disaster, and I found especially the vocal performance on Eternity to be far too rock-oriented for my taste - none of the fragile emotion that I'd heard in the more recent Anathema.
*Grand Belial's Key - Judobeast Assassination*
Mostly a vaguely amusing album. Fairly straightforward black metal (with of course the anti-JudeoChristian/anti-homosexual rantings you'd expect in GBK), but with a few artistic surprises. Overall not bad.
*Abandon - In Reality We Suffer*
Excellent, sparse Swedish sludge band. Was some of my main listening for a bit - the only reason it isn't now is that I haven't put it on this computer yet. I really like the emotionally draining quality . . . distinctive sound, as well, without being wildly out there. Definitely recommended. Well, I like it anyway.
*In Mourning - Shrouded Divine*
On a semi-recommendation from Jon Rosenthal of Bergtagen. Pretty well-crafted. Clearly influenced by Opeth and such - much better-produced than a lot of the stuff I listen to, and that may be why it strikes me as a bit poppy. If you like Opeth's heavy stuff, especially the better-produced stuff, check this out. It's about two months old now.
Actually, oddly, there're vocal moments that remind me of GBK. And some unsurprising (in their presence) post-rock/post-metal segments.
*Pat Metheny - :Rarum IX - Pat Metheny Selected Recordings ECM*
A "best of," which I almost always avoid like the plague. Some good playing, and such. It's got that much lighter feel and semi-juvenile "in the mind, not the heart" tone I hear from a number of the more "musician-oriented" artists. The song "Phase Dance" gives me an urge to retrack the basslines with something better, and "New Chatauqua"'s bright, strummy sound tends to get on my nerves. Some of the playing (especially Jaco's) is tasty and inspirational.
*Ulver - Perdition City*
Excellent. Love the "pop" vocal bits. Love the electronic beats. Love the atmosphere. LOVE Rolf-Erik Nystrom's innovative saxophone playing. Highly recommended if you're not completely stuck in the metal mindset.
*Rolf-Erik Nystrom - 4Live performance*
Not strictly a CD. Downloadable here: Internet Archive: Details: Rolf Eric Nystrom @ 4live- Shanghai, China. Features the aforementioned Norwegian saxophone player executing interesting maneuvers at a venue in Shanghai. Percussive elements, melodic elements, overall tasty music and interesting sax playing. Would have liked more musical context for some of it. The real highlight was guestwork/collaboration on one track with legendary Chinese noise act Torturing Nurse.

I've probably dug up some other interesting stuff recently, but that's what comes to mind.

Comment: I was so neat and concise at first! That got derailed . . .

A couple more:
*Animus - Poems for the Aching, Swords for the Infuriated*
Ok. Really raw solo-projecty black metal. More ambient, rather than blasty. Decent atmosphere, to which the poor production actually really adds something, as much as I'm usually not a fan of super-raw production. Good listening, in a strange way. Released by our friends Ars Magna. Israeli, according to Metal Archives.
*Lifelover - Erotik*
Love this album! Took a bit for me to be comfortable with it. Deliberately out-of-tune singing shows up . . . slow, simple, melodic guitars, a range of sounds. Depressive in an engaging way (unlike depressive BM, sorry Wedard fans). Wish I had it on hand to listen to right now.
*Ephel Duath - RePhormula* It's ok. I'm not a huge fan of the atmosphere - it's oddly, in the most obvious, direct way, like Dimmu-meets-Berzerker, but jolting and progressive. Heavy use of electronics, very tight production and rhythm. Actually, some of the riffs remind me of the feel of some of the tremolo-bowed bits in The Imperial March. Good if you want to feel slightly mentally imbalanced.
*Falkenbach - Ok Nefna Tysvar Ty (and others)*
Also got Heralding the Fireblade and another with an incomprehensible title (I'm linguistically challenged! Help!). Ok Nefna . . . is definitely my favorite of the lot. Strong melodies, excellent feel. Sweeps you up in the larger motion of your raiding brothers. A must for anyone into "viking" metal (which doesn't include me.) Recommended for others as well.

I really should stop for now. Or start a review site. Not sure which.

Oh, and a recording of *Berg's Wozzeck*. 
And some *Stockhausen: Gruppen, Punkte, and Stimmung*. Stimmung is my least favorite, voices only. Interesting ideas though. What I really want is a recording of the Klavierstucke stuff . . . much sexier. Best Stockhausen I've heard yet.
OH! And I got *Aphex Twin - Drukqs*! Excellent stuff, very nice range of different sounds and feels. Looking forward to picking up some more.
And *Brian Eno*'s *Music for Airports* and *Music for Films*. Music for Films is ok, decent tunes I suppose. Music for Airports is much-preferred by the me. Very tasty. Soothing, disconnects you from distress and emotion just enough to be pleasant. Definitely recommended.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Doh, did this once (_edit: twice! damn iTunes..._ ), then the PC locked up.  Short version follows:


*Protest the Hero* - _Fortress_
Awesome... so glad I read about them this morning!

*Ill Nino* - _Enigma_
Best album of their career, great songwriting, excellent production - the percussion is always heard, no matter what else is going on.

Best Buy didn't have obZen, have to wait til next week and pick it up at the local indie store.


----------



## Holy Katana

John Coltrane - My Favorite Things
Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame


----------



## technomancer

John 5 - The Devil Knows My Name


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Goat Of Mendes


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Morse- Stressfest


----------



## Michael

^Awesome album. Do you have High Tension Wires? I recommend it if you don't.


----------



## progmetaldan

nope, I shall check it out...


----------



## MerlinTKD

Picked up more today... Borders Rewards 40% off coupons FTW!! 




*Meshuggah* - _obZen_
As incredible as I expected!  I'm not bothered at all by the bass not going an octave lower all the time... it's a different sound for them, but still completely killer. It almost sounds like the bass is clean instead of distorted..??


*Dethklok* - _Dethalbum_
... 'nuff said.


*Breaking Benjamin* - _We Are Not Alone_
Bought it for my wife, but I'm digging it... heavy and melodic, not too poppy. Gets a thumbs up from me!


----------



## progmetaldan

Finally got a hold of the new Ayreon- 010011001 or whatever it is...


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

*My recent cd shopping within the past week*

*Born of Osiris - The New Reign *
*The Breathing Process - In Waking: Divinity*
*Carnifex - Dead In My Arms*
*Despised Icon - Consumed By Your Poison *
*Despised Icon - The Ills of Modern Man*
*Emmure - Goodbye To The Gallows*
*Mychildren, Mybride - Unbreakable*
*Salt The Wound - Carnal Repercussions*

*Despised Icon -Consumed By Your Poison is by far one of my favorite albums and I would recommend it to anyone on here...*​


----------



## kung_fu

The Dave Brubeck Quartet - "Countdown: Time in Outer Space" (vinyl)
Michael Brecker (R.I.P)- "Pilgrimage"


----------



## technomancer

Meshuggah - obZen


----------



## technomancer

Testament - Practice What You Preach
Testament - Souls of Black


----------



## progmetaldan

I just put on order:

Adagio- Dominate
Adagio- Underworld
Beyond Twilight- The Art Of Love And The Making
Outworld- Outworld
Zero Hour- Specs Of Pictures Burnt Beyond
Zero Hour- Towers Of Avarice

can't wait til all that arrives!


----------



## technomancer

You're going to love Towers of Avarice


----------



## MerlinTKD

Last couple days:

*Soundgarden* - _A-Sides_
I really wanted Badmotorfinger, but this was all they had... still killer though!

*Mudvayne* - _The End of All Things To Come_
Killer. Absolutely. Now I need L.D.50 

*Dave Samuels* - _Living Colors_
The master of jazz marimba and vibes... and Andy Narell adding pans on 2 tracks! I'm in percussion heaven!!


----------



## progmetaldan

technomancer said:


> You're going to love Towers of Avarice



mmmm, I'm looking forward to it! Lots of 7 string goodness coming my way in those albums...


----------



## kung_fu

Steely Dan - "AJA"
Derek Bailey/George Lewis/ John Zorn - "Yankees"


----------



## Xaios

Finally came in:

Disillusion - Back To Times Of Splendor
Circus Maximus - Isolate
Anubis Gate - Andromeda Unchained


----------



## ire_works

Hate Eternal - King of all Kings


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Words That Go Unspoken Deeds That Go Undone


----------



## MerlinTKD

Just picked up *Anthrax* - _Stomp 442_... kick ass album! 

Next Tuesday... *Sevendust* - _Chapter VII-Hope and Sorrow_!


----------



## TaronKeim

Kaki King - Dreaming of Revenge
Kaki King - Legs to Make us Longer
Kaki King - Everybody Loves You

On the way from Amazon:

Kurt Rosenwinkel - The Remedy (Live @ The Village Vanguard)
Adam Rogers - Apparitions
Arsis - A Diamond For Disease
Arsis - United in Regret
Arsis - A Celebration of Guilt
Reid Anderson - The Vastness of Space
Bill McHenry - Roses

_TJK*


----------



## FortePenance

Latest purchases were a while back:

Epitaph - Necrophagist
Price of Existence - All Shall Perish
An Evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Ruddess
Inside the Weeping World - Insomnium.

Soon to get:

Rise of the Tyrant - Arch Enemy
I - Meshuggah
None - Meshuggah
True Human Design - Meshuggah
Rare Trax - Meshuggah
Contradicitons Collapse - Meshuggah
Nothing - Meshuggah
Chaosphere - Meshuggah
Obzen - Meshuggah

I quite like Meshuggah.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

Last CD I purchased was Dimmu Borgir's rerecorded release of Stormblast. Came with a bonus DVD and a cool cloth patch, well worth the purchase =D


----------



## yellowv

Last Cd's I picked up were:
Evergrey-Recreation Day
Arch Enemy-Rise of the Tyrant
Braindrill-Apocolyptic Feasting


----------



## mindstorm

Buckethead - Colma
Jeff Healey - Mess of Blues
Satriani - Professor Satchafunkilus (aargghh)
Satriani - Time Machine
Steve Lukather - Ever Changing Times
Wishbone Ash - Argus

A different mix of stuff there


----------



## John Matrix

I went ahead and ordered:

Cynic-Focus
Pestilence-Spheres
Death-The Sound of Perseverance
Atheist-Unquestionable Presence
Fates Warning-Parallels
Allan Holdsworth-Secrets

All thanks to the student loans company who didn't give me what they were supposed to last year so had to pay me the rest the other day


----------



## distressed_romeo

Kaki King: 'Everybody Loves You/Until We Felt Red'
Meshuggah: 'Obzen'
King Crimson: 'The Construktion of Light'


----------



## technomancer

Buckethead - Colma
Joe Satriani - Professor Satchafunkilus and the Musterion of Rock


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Bondage Goat Zombie
Steve Vai - Live The Astoria DVD


----------



## distressed_romeo

King Diamond: 'Them'
Mercyful Fate: 'Don't Break the Oath/Return of the Vampire'


----------



## progmetaldan

Jason Truby- Waiting On The Wind


----------



## Michael

Just ordered these:

Moonspell - Antidote
Moonspell - Wolfheart
Moonspell - Under Satanea
Behemoth - Thelema 6


----------



## technomancer

Paul Gilbert - Silence Followed by a Deafening Roar (ordered)


----------



## Groff

I think maybe this thread is worthy of a sticky?


----------



## progmetaldan

TheMissing said:


> I think maybe this thread is worthy of a sticky?



I concur, I had to search right back to find it...  

Anyway, today a package arrived, and happy day it had an awesome cd haul in it, full of heavy, proggy seven string goodness! 

Zero Hour- Specs Of Pictures Burnt Beyond
Zero Hour- Towers Of Avarice
Outworld- Outworld
Beyond Twilight- For The Love Of Art And The Making
Adagio- Dominate 

That lot should keep me inspired for a while...


----------



## Pauly

Finished off another collection. 

Emperor:
Wrath of the Tyrant/Emperor
In The Nightside Eclipse
Anthems to the Welkien at Dusk
IX Equilibrium


----------



## petereanima

picked up now ARSIS - we are the nightmare


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security


----------



## kung_fu

Frank Zappa/Mothers - "Burnt Weenie Sandwich"
Michael Jackson - "Thriller"


----------



## GuitarG2

Abigail, Them, Conspiracy, The Eye - King Diamond
Contradictions Collpase + None - Meshuggah
Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence - Dream Theater
Fortress - Protest The Hero


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security




Absolute classic shred album!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dissection: 'Reinkaos'

Didn't like the first song I heard, but it's really grown on me...


----------



## MerlinTKD

Korn - _UnPlugged_
I was kinda disappointed... some songs are terrific (e.g. the duets, Hollow Life), others are boring at best. Not up to the quality of Sevendust's _South Side Double-Wide_, let alone something like Clapton's UnPlugged performance. Ah well, I bought it used, cheap, so it's worth about what I paid for it. 

Megadeth - _Countdown to Extinction_
'nuff said 

Halford - _Crucible_
Haven't heard Halford's solo stuff yet... but it IS Halford!


----------



## technomancer

Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus (itunes+)

These should be here Wednesday:
The Formation of Damnation - Testament
Whitesnake - Whitesnake
Dark Deceiver - Zero Hour


----------



## GigantoRobotico

I'm not normally one for buying CDs, but i've found myself with quite a few new ones this week.

Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Celtic Frost - Monotheist
PJ Harvey - To Bring You My Love
Turisas - Battle Metal
Turisas - The Varangian Way
Kyuss - Wretch
Kyuss - Blues For The Red Sun
Kyuss - Welcome To Sky Valley
Queens of the Stone Age - Rated R
Eagles of Death Metal - Death By Sexy
and
Andrew WK - I Get Wet

and I'm seriously impressed with the Celtic Frost album.


----------



## FortePenance

In Between Dreams - Jack Johnson


----------



## progmetaldan

^ mellow...


----------



## FortePenance

it's the most brutal thing i've heard since Abba. 

but hey, i like Jack Johnson. He makes me feel happy.


----------



## Espaul

bought Threat Signals cd: Under Reprisal

this cd is a cool cd. lots of easy to like meshuggah style riffs but also some of o that nice clean vox that I like. actually the cleanest vocals he does on this cd isn't that cool, but the "semi-clean" vocals is awsome.

I also bought mastodons: blood mountain

its also a cool cd, but I would recommend their first album to a new listener. since I paid about 5 pounds for it, it was totally worth it.


----------



## progmetaldan

FortePenance said:


> it's the most brutal thing i've heard since Abba.
> 
> but hey, i like Jack Johnson. He makes me feel happy.



yeah he's great...


----------



## TaronKeim

Veil of Maya - The Common Man's Collapse
Kurt Rosenwinkel - Deep Song
Boris - Smile
Boris ft. Michio Kurihara - Rainbow
Portishead - Third
Bill McHenry - Roses

The Portishead album is absolutely killing and completely different than what I was expecting from them; definately worth the 11 year wait.

Veil of Maya's debut was my favorite metal album last year, and I like what I've heard off the sophmore so far, but I'm not sure if it is better - feels like it is lacking some of the passion and writing chops of the first - but I'll give it a few more listens.

Rosenwinkel is a jazz guitar god.

_TJK*


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Poets & Madmen


----------



## kung_fu

Jimmy Cobb's Mob - "Cobb's Groove" ($1 at library sale)


----------



## Nick

Decrepit Birth - Diminishing between worlds

Misery Signals - Mirrors

Veil of Maya - Common mans collapse

Whitechapel - Somatic defilement

=


----------



## technomancer

Richie Kotzen - Into the Black (Amazon MP3)
Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine (Amazon MP3)


----------



## kung_fu

Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention - "One Size Fits All"


----------



## Deadsamurai

Todays impulsive purchases:

Monsteriser -The Long Snap To Zero
Monsteriser -Shortcuts To A Dead End


----------



## B Lopez

My Testament "Formation of Damnation" CD/Tshirt came today


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Reveries
Opeth- The Roundhouse Tapes


----------



## distressed_romeo

Warrel Dane: 'Praises to the War Machine'.

Fucking love it so far.


----------



## B Lopez

distressed_romeo said:


> Warrel Dane: 'Praises to the War Machine'.
> 
> Fucking love it so far.



Heck yes. 

Surprised the hell out of me at how good it is.


----------



## kung_fu

My ebay order just arrived. It took a month, but it finally got here. FYI do NOT order from WHITE ELEPHANT MEDIA, the prices are cheap but they charge you up the ass for shipping that is essentially just US/Canada post

Vernon Reid & Masque - "Other True Self"
Eric Dolphy Quintet - "Outward Bound"


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Dungeons Are Calling Silver Anniversary Edition
Savatage - Sirens Silver Anniversary Edition


----------



## progmetaldan

Not a cd, but I lined up early and got my ticket to this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/56265-opeth-coming-down-under.html


----------



## Decreate

Got a nice bunch:

Agent Steel - Alienigma
Dismember - Dismember
Cavalera Conspiracy - Inflikted
Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder
Children Of Bodom - Follow The Reaper
In Flames - A Sense Of Purpose
Deicide - Til Death Do Us Part
Sigh - Gallows Gallery
Martyr - Feeding The Abscess
Blood Stain Child - Idolator
The Gathering - Home
Entombed - Serpent Saints
Vicious Rumors - Warball

Still haven't finished listening to them all yet...


----------



## mindstorm

Paul Rose - Promises
Paul Rose - The Learning Curve
Isaac Sutherland - Sworded Tails
Sutherland & Son - Blues D'Ecosse


----------



## Uber Mega

I got two hand-painted/unique Gravenhurst vinyls (two of the same release), i'm going to frame one and enjoy the other!


----------



## Shaman

I just got some new CD's also:

Van Der Graaf Generator: Godbluff
Van Der Graaf Generator: Still Life
Genesis: Nursery Cryme (back when they were still prog)

But I also got some LP's that I am very excited about:

Sepultura: Arise (original pressing, mint condition)
Sepultura: Beneath the Remains (original pressing, mint condition)
Camel: Snowgoose (old yet mint, not sure about the pressing)

I allready had Sepultura's Chaos AD LP (also original pressing mint condition) so now my Sep LP collection is pretty much finished, since those three albums are for me, the essential Sepultura albums. I would love to find an original Nailbomb LP though...


----------



## progmetaldan

Just purchased:

Spheric Universe Experience- Mental Torments


----------



## MerlinTKD

Between the Buried and Me: _Alaska_ and _Colors_
Crazy good, loving it!!

Need to pick up CC's Inflikted for sure!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Moonspell: 'Night Eternal:
Type O Negative: 'The Best of...'
Kings X: 'XV'


----------



## TaronKeim

Arsis - We Are The Nightmare
Brian Blade and the Fellowship Band - Season of Changes
Hilary Hahn - Schoenberg/Sibelius: Violin Concertos
Bill Frisell - History, Mystery

What a great year for music already, I must have bought 100 CDs in the last 4 months alone.

_TJK*


----------



## stuh84

Just did a mini purchase tonight, awaiting delivery now

Cynic - Focus
Textures - Silhouettes
Mercenary - Architect Of Lies


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Watershed! 

also

Slava Grigoryean- Shadow Dances (Music For Guitar By Nigel Westlake)


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Is Veil of Maya named after the Cynic song or something?


----------



## Karl Hungus

Opeth - Watershed


----------



## Groff

Karl Hungus said:


> Opeth - Watershed



+1

And also Warrel Danes solo CD.


----------



## Deadsamurai

Diablo -Icaros (Check this out , they are METAL to the core)
Cavalera Conspiracy -Inflikted
The Mars Volta - The Bedlam in Goliath


----------



## technomancer

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn


----------



## progmetaldan

^ Absolutely must have classic shred album.


----------



## petereanima

opeth - watershed

can't wait to get home and give it a full rotation!


----------



## technomancer

Ordered:

Disturbed - Indestructible
Opeth - Watershed

should be here tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Dark Deceiver
Slava Grigoryan & Al Slavik- Continental Shift
Ralph Towner- Timeline
Ultimate Baroque- The Essential Masterpieces (for my mum, so keep it a secret...  )

Also got a ticket to MGT- Wolfgang Muthspiel, Slava Grigoryan & Ralph Towner at Her Majesty's Theatre in August...


----------



## TaronKeim

Opeth - Watershed
Johnny Truant - No Tears for the Creatures
City and Colour - Bring me Your Love
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Show Your Bones
Radiohead - In Rainbows

_TJK*


----------



## Makelele

My brother accidentally bought an extra copy of "Countdown to Extinction" so he gave that to me. I also bought "Peace Sells... but Who's Buying?" as an impulse buy, because I saw it for cheap in a random store.

On Sunday I ordered:

Opeth - Watershed
Dredg - Catch Without Arms
Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane
Nightingale - Invisible

So I've got quite a lot of goodness coming in.


----------



## the.godfather

Just picked up:

Disturbed - Indestructible
Opeth - Watershed

Both are effing awesome too!


----------



## Decreate

Just bought:

The Black Dahlia Murder - Norturnal
Rage - Carved In Stone
Opeth - Watershed

So far so good...


----------



## TaronKeim

N*E*R*D - Seeing Sounds
Pat Metheny Trio - Day Trip

Awesome albums... the production on _Seeing Sounds_ is absolutely insane, best I've heard out of PW.

_TJK*


----------



## daybean

wow, i guess alot of us like opeth!!! just got home from the store and heres whats in my truck cd player:

In Flames-Sense of prurpose
Opeth-Watershed
Otep-the Ascension
Otep-jihad (not in my cd player at the moment, only has a 6 cd changer)
Meshuggah-Nothing (2 disc)
As i lay dying-an ocean between us
Evanescence-the open door

and ordered:

Meshuggah-I, and some other old cds they have
Divine Heresey
Textures- all three of their cds


----------



## kung_fu

Chick Corea Elektric Band - "Inside Out"
Jeff Beck - "Who Else?"


----------



## progmetaldan

I ordered:

Tony MacAlpine- Chromaticity
Devil's Slingshot (MacAlpine/Sheehan/Donati)- Clinophobia


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I just found and ordered:

Lykathea Aflame - Elvenefris 

Never thought I'd find it!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Keep of Kalessin: 'Kolossus'
John 5: 'Requiem'


----------



## technomancer

Alcatrazz - Disturbing the Peace
Alcatrazz - No Parole from Rock 'n Roll
Death - Individual Thought Patterns
Deep Purple - The House of Blue Light
Deep Purple - Slaves and Masters
John 5 - Requiem
Rob Johnson - Shredworx


----------



## MerlinTKD

Not new, but recently added to my iPod 

*Bela Fleck & The Flecktones* - _Little Worlds_
So much amazing stuff, on 3 CD's. I don't think I've gotten through all of of it yet!

*Audiovent* - _Dirty Sexy Knights in Paris_

*(various)* - _Encomium (a tribute to Led Zepplin)_

*Craig David* - _Born To Do It_
oh so 

*Peter May* - _Black Coffee Blues_
Local Winston-Salem cat... incredible singer/guitarist

*a perfect circle* - _Mer de Noms_

*Seven Nations* - _Old Ground_
Celtic Rock, one of the earlier bands. They've moved way into pop nowadays, but the early stuff rocks! Be sure to check out Neil Anderson's piping - the Hendrix of pipes, no hyperbole!

*(various)* - _Best of the Big Bands (vol II)_
features Goodman, Ellington, Herman, Miller, and Basie

*Jimmy Buffet* - _All The Great Hits_
...I mean... hell... it's BUFFET! What more do you want?

*Southern Culture on the Skids* - _Too Much Pork for Just One Fork_
This was a gift... back when it was new... I keep trying to like it...

*Metallica* - _Load, ReLoad_
Hey... I actually LIKE Load! 

*Slovak National Philharmonic* - _Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Piano Concerto No. 1 in Bb, Romeo and Juliet (Fantasy Overture)_
One of those cheap "series" CD's... great music by decent performers is still great music! 

*Duke University Wind Symphony* - _Shostakovich: Festive Overture; Copland: Variations on a Shaker Melody; Hindemith: Symphony in Bb; Arnold: Scottish Dances; Bernstein: Slava!; Prokoffiev Athletic Festival March; J. Strauss: Radezky March_


And newly purchased!

*Alex Lifeson* - _Victor_
Still working my way through it, but so far I LOVE it! Sounds exactly like what one would expect for the solo album from Rush's guitarist. 

*cavalera conspiracy* - _inflikted_
Again, exactly what one would expect: Soulfly + pre-Roots Sepultura. Which is not a bad thing. 

*Steve Vai* - _Passion & Warfare_
'nuff said.


----------



## progmetaldan

Today I purchased:

Andy Salvanos- Closer
Andy Salvanos- Fragments

Chilled Chapman Stick FTW.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Picked up these two in the past few weeks:

Opeth - Watershed
Ihsahn - AngL

Opeth was enjoyable, but it just didn't catch on with me as much as some of their other materials. The first track on here is killer though, and it's entirely clean. 

I was quite impressed with Ihsahn, having heard none of his solo work and only a select few songs by Emperor. Picked it up on a hunch that it would be good and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## technomancer

Saddleback Shark - The Killing System

unexpected free CD from Rob Johnson that came with his latest solo album


----------



## progmetaldan

Well my sister just messaged me to say my package arrived this morning, so I'll be looking forward to enjoying:

Devil's Slingshot (MacAlpine/Sheehan/Donati)- Clinophobia
Tony MacAlpine- Chromaticity

T-Mac FTW!


----------



## Piledriver

i got
Dark Tranquillity-Fiction
Dark Tranquillity-Haven
Dark Tranquillity-Damage Done

Anyone can recommend me some good deep purple albums? im going to their show in about 3 months and i need to catch up...


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

*- Ayreon: 01011001*
*- Carnifex: The Diseased And The Poisoned*
*- Fleshgrind: Destined For Defilement*
*- Impetigo: Horror of The Zombies*
*- Psycroptic: The Sceptor of The Ancients*
*- With Dead Hands Rising: Behind Inquisition*
*- With Dead Hands Rising: The Horror Grows Near*
*- Nas: Hip Hop Is Dead*
*- Marilyn Manson: Smells Like Teen Children*
*- Marilyn Manson: Portrait of And American Family*
*- Stars Hide Fire: The Shortcut To Loss*
*- From A Second Story Window: Conversations*
*- Pathologist: Putrefactive And Cadaverous Odes About Necrotism*
*- An Albatross: Blessphemy (of The Peace-Beast Feastgiver and The Bear Warp Kumite)*


----------



## Decreate

Just got:

Warrel Dane - Praises to the War Machine
Martyr - Hopeless Hopes
The Black Dahlia Murder - Miasma
Judas Priest - Nostradamus
Beat Crusaders - Winterlong
Beat Crusaders - Night On The Planet
High and Mighty Color - Hot Limit


----------



## Decreate

Just got another bunch:

Veil Of Maya - The Common Man's Collapse
Zimmer's Hole - When You Were Shouting At The Devil...
The Faceless - Akeldama
Death Angel - Killing Season
Martyr - Warpzone
Paul Gilbert - Silence Followed By A Deafening Roar
Blood Stain Child - Mozaiq
Mekong Delta - Lurking Fear
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Arsis - We Are The Nightmare
Agua De Annique - Air
Textures - Polaris
Textures - Drawing Circles
Textures - Silhouettes


----------



## progmetaldan

Phil Keaggy- Roundabout
Phil Keaggy- Freehand


----------



## MerlinTKD

Unearth - The Oncoming Storm
SikTh - The Trees Are Dead & Dried Out Wait for Something Wild 
SikTh - Death of a Dead Day


Got to say, _seriously_ loving SikTh... so damn sad they broke up.


----------



## kung_fu

I haven't bought any CD's at all in the past month until this week (a personal record for me i think)

Fates Warning - "Perfect symmetry" special edition
Behold...the Arctopus - "Nono-nucleonic cyborg summoning"
allan holdsworth/Gordon Beck - "with a heart in my song"
Sting - "...Nothing like the Sun"


----------



## progmetaldan

A few days ago I got:

Mahavishnu Orchestra- Inner Mounting Flame
Mahavishnu Orchestra- Birds Of Fire
Chick Corea Elektric Band
Return To Forever- No Mystery

Today I got: 

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage
Mike Stern- Play
Mike Stern- Who Let The Cats Out?

I've also got a stack of other prog/fusion albums on their way which I'll post when they arrive...


----------



## kung_fu

progmetaldan said:


> A few days ago I got:
> 
> Mahavishnu Orchestra- Inner Mounting Flame
> Mahavishnu Orchestra- Birds Of Fire
> Chick Corea Elektric Band
> Return To Forever- No Mystery
> 
> Today I got:
> 
> Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage
> Mike Stern- Play
> Mike Stern- Who Let The Cats Out?
> 
> I've also got a stack of other prog/fusion albums on their way which I'll post when they arrive...



That haul is quite awesome. All classics. Pilgrimage is an awesome record dude.


----------



## progmetaldan

kung_fu said:


> That haul is quite awesome. All classics. Pilgrimage is an awesome record dude.



Thanks man, I'm listening to Pilgrimage now, pretty amazing so far...


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet

I still need to go buy a physical copy of Watershed some time... <_<

And Damnation. And Still Life for that matter.


----------



## progmetaldan

Yes, yes you do...


----------



## MerlinTKD

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue

Had it on cassette, long ago... finally ran across it at Edward McKay today!


----------



## progmetaldan

Collins/Wardingham Project- Interactive


----------



## DSilence

Meshuggah obzen and a NZ band called Cause For Aliance.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lamb of God: 'Ashes of the Wake'
Christian Death: 'Jesus Points the Bone at You'
Mithras: 'Forever Advancing...Legions'


----------



## kung_fu

Radiohead - Kid A
Vertrek ensemble & Derek Bailey - Departures


----------



## Shaman

I got some goooood s**t!

-Eloy - Ocean
-Semiramis - Dedicato a frazz
-Focus - Hamburger concerto
-Genesis - Trespass


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just ordered Celtic Frost's 'Monotheist' from play.com.

I've just started ordering textbooks for the coming term, and have reverted back to my old habit of using each order as an excuse to get a new non-academic book or CD at the same time...


----------



## progmetaldan

Today arrived in my mailbox:

OHM- Amino Acid Flashback
Tribal Tech- Rocket Science
Tribal Tech- Thick


----------



## Xaios

Picked these up on vacation:

Moonspell - Night Eternal
Threshold - Dead Reckoning
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Nevermore - Enemies of Reality (2005 Remix)
Shadow Gallery - Room V
Unexpect - In A Flesh Aquarium
The Ocean - Precambrian
Starbreaker - (Self-titled)
Zero Hour - Dark Deceiver


----------



## Makelele

Bought "So Far, So Good, So What?" by Megadeth for 5&#8364;.


----------



## progmetaldan

Today arrived:

On The Virg- Serious Young Insects
Gambale/Fierabracci/Donati- Made In Australia


----------



## FortePenance

Shipping out a Necrophagist CD in exchange for a Meshuggah cassette today.


----------



## progmetaldan

Today arrived finally: 

Guthrie Govan- Erotic Cakes
Thomas Leeb- Desert Pirate


----------



## B Lopez

Dark Empire _Humanity Dethroned_ 

It finally came in today, forgot I even bought this CD.


----------



## kung_fu

Origin - "Antithesis"
John Patton - "Understanding"


----------



## progmetaldan

Jeff Loomis- Zero Order Phase 

and Halo 3 soundtrack for my little bro...


----------



## DelfinoPie

Trojan Dub Vol.1 Box Set
Trojan Reggae Chill Out Box Set
Trojan Reggae Instrumental Box Set


----------



## Decreate

Just got:
Ihsahn - Angl
Slipknot - All Hope Is Gone
Ark - Ark
Venom - Hell
Dragonforce - Ultra Beatdown
Pat Metheny - We Live Here
Pat Metheny - Secret Story
L'arc en Ciel - Nexus 4/Shine


----------



## gaunten

well, haven't got them yet, but I got a hold of a devin townsend collection containing 13-14 discs on ebay, that should arrive soon. it will be a happy day oh yes


----------



## distressed_romeo

Buckethead: 'Kaleidoscalp'
Diamanda Galas: 'The Singer'
Diamanda Galas: 'Guilty Guilty Guilty'


----------



## progmetaldan

Mmm, today arrived:

MVP- Centrifugal Funk (Gambale/Lane/Garsed)
Chick Corea- To The Stars
Gambale/Hamm/Smith- GHS 3
Gambale/Hamm/Smith- The Light Beyond
Gambale/Hamm/Smith- Show Me What You Can Do


----------



## Slayer89

Let's see, since I last time I posted in here ...

Zyklon - Aeon
Apothys - Onslaught
Warrel Dane - Praises To The War Machine
Arch Enemy - Black Earth
Chimaira - Resurrection
Dimmu Borgir - Death Cult Armageddon
Five Finger Death Punch - The Way of the Fist
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Testament - The Formation of Damnation
Bayside - The Walking Wounded Gold Edition
Misery Signals - Controller
Carcass - Heartwork (2CD, DVD Edition)
Skid Row - Forty Seasons
Winds of Plague - Decimate The Weak


Plus a few others I can't recall ...


----------



## progmetaldan

Today I got:

Greg Howe- Hyperacuity
&
Vital Tech Tones- VTT2


----------



## RiffRaff

Got the Marcello Vestry album a few days ago. Rob Marcello is a monster of a player 

I also received the Mr. Big 'Live in San Fransisco' DVD yesterday and today I bought 'Lateralus by' Tool as it was lent out and I never got it back... It's fantastic when you rediscover how great certain albums are


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Formless
Behold The Arctopus- Skullgrid


----------



## wannabguitarist

Lets see, in the last 2 weeks I've purchased: Both Human Abstract CD's (Nocturne and Midhaven), Opeth-Watershed, Dream Theater-A Change of Seasons, All Shall Perish-Awaken the Dreamers, Messhugah-Obzen, and Death Magnetic

Every CD was pure


----------



## kung_fu

Mr. Bungle - Disco Volante
Santana - Abraxas


----------



## kung_fu

Meshuggah - "Contradictions Collapse"


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## stuh84

Most recent are

Evergrey - Torn
Weather Report - Heavy Weather
Iced Earth - Something Wicked Part 2: The Crucible Of Man
Fredrik Thordendals Special Defects - Sol Niger Within

I also have on pre-order
Cynic - Traced In Air
Nevermore's Year Of The Voyager DVD


----------



## kung_fu

Steely Dan - "The Royal Scam"


----------



## progmetaldan

A couple of live dvd's:

Dream Theater- Chaos In Motion
Pat Metheny Group- Imaginary Day Live
Lee Ritenour- Overtime


----------



## MerlinTKD

Doug Davis - Penny Brown Penny


----------



## RiffRaff

Just picked up Nevermore's 'Year of the Voyager' DVD. Absolutely amazing


----------



## progmetaldan

hmmm, Last lot of purchases would've been:

Shadow Gallery- Room V
Dominici- A Trilogy Pt 3
Dominici- A Trilogy Pt 2
The Tangent- A Place In The Queue

and some jazz ones:

John McLaughlin- Floating Point
John Scofield- This Meets That
Yellow Jackets w/Mike Stern- Lifecycles
Yellow Jackets- Twenty-Five (cd/dvd)
Lee Ritenour- Rit's House

I've also just ordered from abstractlogix:

Hellborg/Eklundh- Art Metal
Allan Holdsworth- All Night Wrong
Vital Information- Come On In
Alex Machacek- Improvision
Alex Machacek- [sic]


----------



## Manbient

Haul on the way in the mail:

Seven Mile Journey - The Metamorphosis Project
Skepticism - Alloy
Enslaved - Vertebrae
Samothrace - Life's Trade
Esoteric - Epistemological Despondency
Tatsuya Yoshida & Eiko Ishibashi - Slip Beneath The Distant Tree
Current 93 - Inmost Light
Swans - Children Of God/World Of Skin
Swans - Filth/Body To Body
Rachel's - Music For Eigon Schiele
Nadja - Desire In Uneasiness
Nadja - Trembled
Nadja - The Bungled & The Botched
Nadja & Atavist - Points At Infinity
Johann Johannsson - Fordlandia
Arcana - Raspail
Lustmord - [O T H E R]
Troum & Reutoff - Kreuzung Zwei: Creatura Per Creaturam Continetur
Zoviet France - Just An Illusion
Ah Cama-Sotz - The Way To Heresy
Sunn O)))/Boris - Altar
Nurse With Wound - Rock & Roll Station
Nurse With Wound - Homotopy To Marie
Nurse With Wound - An Awkward Pause
Gyorgi Ligeti - The Ligeti Project I through V
Beyond Sensory Experience - Korrelations
Beyond Sensory Experience - Urmula
Aarktica - No Solace In Sleep
Bass Communion - Ghosts On Magnetic Tape
Caul - A Golden Epiphany
Iannis Xenakis - Electronic Music
Inade - Aldebaran
Andrew Liles - Mother Goose's Melody Or Sonnets For The Cradle
Andrew Liles - My Long Accumulating Discontent
Maeror Tri - Ambient Dreams
Nordvargr/Drakh - The Betrayal Of Light
Oophoi - Upaut
Ruhr Hunter/Chaos As Shelter - Split
Schloss Tegal - Black Static Transmission
Stars Of The Lid - And The Refinement Of Their Decline
12,000 Days - At The Landgate
12,000 Days - From The Walled Garden
12,000 Days - In The Garden Of The Wild Stars
Abyssos - Together We Summon The Dark
Behemoth - The Apostasy
Gorod - Leading Vision
Gorod - Neurotripsicks
Dolorian - Voidwards
Dolorian - When All The Laughter Has Gone
Dolorian - S/T
Ebony Tears - Evil As Hell
Diabolical Masquerade - Nightwork
Hate Forest - Battlefields
Angel Dust - Bleed


----------



## awesomeaustin

just got:
Unearth-The March
Testament- The Formation of Damnation

The new testament kicks ass


----------



## progmetaldan

Mike Stern- Give And Take
Wayne Shorter- Footprints Live
Pat Metheny- One Quiet Night


----------



## kung_fu

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Under the running board
Radiohead - In Rainbows


----------



## budda

Straight Reads The Line - The author
Farewell to Freeway - definitions

$20, good concert, cool dudes


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Recently have picked up:
After The Burial-Rareform
Six Feet Under-Death Rituals
Pelican-City of Echos
Between The Buried And Me-Colors:Live


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- Kind Of Blue
Herbie Hancock- Maiden Voyage
Dave Liebman- Back On The Corner


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

I've been after Sabbat's History Of A Time To Come, and Dreamweaver for ages, and snagged 'em both for $10 each at a J.B Hi Fi the other day. 

Rock on!


----------



## Decreate

Dir en grey - Uroboros
Like this better than 'The Marrow of a Bone'


----------



## winterlover

i got that new live/studio gorgoroth album and the apostasy 
kicks ass


----------



## MFB

Powerglove - Metal Kombat for The Mortal Man

Damn good album, and about time I got it


----------



## progmetaldan

John Coltrane- Crescent
Kenny Burrell/John Coltrane
Jimmy Smith- The Sermon
Herbie Hancock- Speak Like A Child
Herbie Hancock- My Point Of View


----------



## RedMorfine

All albums of Textures


----------



## progmetaldan

I've had a few hauls since this thread got last bumped...

A week or so ago I got:
Miles Davis- In A Silent Way
Miles Davis- Bitches Brew
Jaco Pastorius- Jaco Pastorius
Weather Report- Black Market
Weather Report- Heavy Weather
Herbie Hancock- The New Standard
Herbie Hancock- Headhunters
Yes- Live At Montreux (dvd)

Then a couple of days ago an Welcome to Abstract Logix | Jazz, Instrumental,Progressive and World Music Portal-CDs, DVDs, Digital Downloads parcel arrived today containing:

Hellborg/Eklundh- Art Metal
Allan Holdsworth- All Night Wrong
Vital Information- Come On In
Alex Machacek- Improvision
Alex Machacek- [sic]

And today I got:

Symphony X- Live On The Edge Of Forever


----------



## RedMorfine

Al Di Meola,John McLaughlin,Paco de Lucia-Friday Night in San Fransisco(vinyl)
Opeth-Watershed(vinyl) Signed by every member of Opeth
Porcupine Tree-Fear of a Blank Planet(vinyl)


----------



## progmetaldan

John Scofield/Pat Metheny- I Can See Your House From Here
Larry Coryell- The Essential Larry Coryell


----------



## RedMorfine

Frank Gambale-A Present for the Future


----------



## DavyH

My birthday pressie: David Gilmour live in Gdansk, the 4-disc version.

Truly stunning. Even if you don't like Gilmour's music, the DVDs alone are worth the price.

Some more Cannibal Corpse on the way.


----------



## progmetaldan

Shakti w/John McLaughlin
Jimmy Herring- Lifeboat
McCoy Tyner- Guitars


----------



## TheHandOfStone

*Assumes posture of grvmness*

Having been bestowed gift cards from various kinsfolk at the celebration of the winter solstice, I embarked on a voyage to Best Buy to obtain some music of pentultimate quality. I returned with:

Behemoth - The Apostasy
Meshuggah - ObZen (finally )
Pig Destroyer - Terrifier
Ra - Black Sun
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe

Unfortunately for me, not even the above can redeem the embarrassment of what they refer to as a "music section." Everywhere you turn there's something else to flex at  Still, free musics is free.


----------



## Ketzer

Dream Theater - Awake
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime
Death Angel - Killing Season
Wintersun - Wintersun
Imperanon - Stained


----------



## Patriclese

Thanks to Christmas and just generally binging:

Chaosphere - Meshuggah
I - Meshuggah
Twilight of the Thunder God - Amon Amarth
Till Death Do Us Part - Deicide
The Fathomless Mastery - Bloodbath
The Thin Line Between - Neuraxis
Kill - Cannibal Corpse
Dystopia - Beneath the Massacre
Solace - Ion Dissonance
angL - Ihsahn
Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses
Black Horse - Nickelback


----------



## goalie39

abigail williams- legend
the autumn offering- fear will cast no shadow
bless the fall- his last walk
Dimmu borgir- death cult armageddon
the faceless- planetary duality
float face down- bury your beliefs
suicidal tendencies- lights camera...
emmure- goodbye to gallows
gotta love x-mas baby


----------



## tbird11

Just picked up Karl Sanders (Nile) solo project, 'Saurian Meditation'.

It an album of egyptian tinged almost chill out music. It's fucking killer, great lush soundscapes using rare instruments and of course fan fretted guitars. Has a little bit of a sabbath 'planet caravan' vibe. Definately worth a listen.

Also got Gojira - The way of all flesh.

The jury is still out on this one, probably not as solid as 'from mars to sirius' but it is growing on me.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Just got "The Illusion of Democracy" by Reflux for like $4 off ebay, awesome CD. Also grabbed "Chinese Democracy" at while I was at work today, have yet to listen to it though.


----------



## kung_fu

Christmas/Holiday Haul and one fabulous day at the fleamaket

CDs
King Crimson - Discipline
John Coltrane - Interstellar Space
The Brecker Brothers - s/t
Allan Holdsworth - the sixteen men of tain
Fates Warning - a pleasant shade of grey
Tribal Tech - s/t
Miles Davis - Miles in Berlin
McCoy Tyner trio with symphony - "What the world needs now" the music of Burt Bacharach
A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight marauders
Scofield/Metheny - i can see your house from here

DVDs
Fates Warning - Live in Athens

Vinyl
The Dave Brubeck Quartet - time changes
Utopia - Adventures in utopia
Sting - the dream of the blue turtles
The Brecker Brothers - Heavy metal bebop
The Brecker brothers - don't stop the music
Todd Rundgren's Utopia - s/t
Focus - In and out of focus
Billy Joel - 52nd street
Billy Joel - Glass Houses
Genesis - Trespass
King Crimson - Lark's tongues in aspic
Jackson/Pass/Brown - The Big 3


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Christmas Haul-Meshuggah-Nothing,DEI

Meshuggah-Nothing,DEI
Cannibal Corpse-Bloodthirst
Sikth-Trees are Dead an Dried Out Wait for something wild
John Pettruci-Suspended Animation

Pre-Ordered Cattle Decaption-The Harvest Floor


----------



## progmetaldan

kung_fu said:


> Christmas/Holiday Haul and one fabulous day at the fleamaket
> 
> CDs
> King Crimson - Discipline
> John Coltrane - Interstellar Space
> The Brecker Brothers - s/t
> Allan Holdsworth - the sixteen men of tain
> Fates Warning - a pleasant shade of grey
> Tribal Tech - s/t
> Miles Davis - Miles in Berlin
> McCoy Tyner trio with symphony - "What the world needs now" the music of Burt Bacharach
> A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight marauders
> Scofield/Metheny - i can see your house from here
> 
> DVDs
> Fates Warning - Live in Athens
> 
> Vinyl
> The Dave Brubeck Quartet - time changes
> Utopia - Adventures in utopia
> Sting - the dream of the blue turtles
> The Brecker Brothers - Heavy metal bebop
> The Brecker brothers - don't stop the music
> Todd Rundgren's Utopia - s/t
> Focus - In and out of focus
> Billy Joel - 52nd street
> Billy Joel - Glass Houses
> Genesis - Trespass
> King Crimson - Lark's tongues in aspic
> Jackson/Pass/Brown - The Big 3



Sweet haul man! 

My last purchase was:
Mahavishnu Orchestra- Between Nothingness And Eternity


----------



## kung_fu

GZA - Liquid Swords
Yes - Fragile


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mudvayne - The New Game

I want to get The Abscence - Riders of the Plague, some Hans Zimmer and world music


----------



## MerlinTKD

Bought the new Cynic finally, "Traced In Air" 

Oh, and downloaded Billy Squier's best-of


----------



## Wulf

The Foreshadowing - Days of Nothing
Blasphemer - The Inexistence of God
Disfigured - Blistering of the Mouth
Disavowed - Stagnated Existence 
Visceral Bleeding - Absorbing the Disarray


----------



## progmetaldan

Last haul was:

Hellborg/Lane/Sipe- Temporal Analogues Of Paradise
Hellborg/Lane/Sipe- Time Is The Enemy
Tribal Tech- Reality Check
Garsed/Willis/Chambers- Uncle Moe's Space Ranch
Greg Howe- Soundproof


----------



## FortePenance

kung_fu said:


> GZA - Liquid Swords



Hell yeah, GZA and Ghostface's solo shit is the best out of the Wu Tang guys.

My haul a while back:

Rush - Hemispheres
The Pogues - Best of
Hendrix - Best of
Mojo's Post-Punk Compilation

Total cost? 5 bucks.


----------



## progmetaldan

I picked up Gordian Knot- Emergent the other day...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Last 4 I brought

Stevie Wonder - Greatest Hits
New Order - Get Ready
You - LIFE 'The Third Movement'
Castlevania Curse of Darkness OST


----------



## Off_The_Heezay

Big recommendation to 'Architects - Hollow Crown'. I picked it up on Monday and it's an amazing album.


----------



## kung_fu

my copy of McCoy Tyner's "Guitars" finally arrived today


----------



## MerlinTKD

Two new ones - rather, one new, one new to me 

*Unearth - The March*: Fucking awesome. I liked the production on III a little better, but this is smooth and brutal all at the same time 

*Eric Claption - Unplugged*: and oldie and a trend-ie, but damn... listening to Clapton play old, old blues makes me want to sit back with a glass of sippin' whiskey and just riiiiide it out...


----------



## RedMorfine

Jeff Loomis-Zero Order Phase
Underworld Ost
Underworld Evolution Ost
Far East-Volume 2
Devin Townsend-Ziltoid The Omniscient(limited edition)
Demians-Building An Empire
Black Label Society-Kings of Damnation
Sourcery+Witchcraft-Works by Ola Johanson(only cost my 1 euro each so why not take a risk)
Pantera-Cowboys from Hell
Mudvayne-L.D.50
Alice in Chains-Jar of Flies
Alice in Chains-Dirt
Complete piano works of Erik Satie(5cd)


----------



## kung_fu

Fuck The Facts - Disgorge Mexico
Rage Against The Machine - Evil Empire


----------



## MerlinTKD

Whoo, bunches!

SRV - The Essential Stevie Ray Vaughan
Vaughan Bros - Family Style
Albert King & SRV - In Session
Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - Lost Acoustics 3
Thelonius Monk - Live @ The Jazz Workshop

And a whoooole mess of marimba music!!  <-happy dance!


----------



## progmetaldan

Canvas Solaris- The Atomized Dream


----------



## RedMorfine

Strapping Young Lad-Strapping Young Lad
Strapping Young Lad-The New Black
Cynic-Traced In Air
Dream Theater-Chaos in Motion 5 disc collectors edition


----------



## MerlinTKD

More happy music! 

Nevermore - _This Godless Endeavor_: 'Nuff said  tho, so far, I like DHIADW better... but I'll give it some time.

Warrell Dane - _Praises to the War Machine_: 'Nuff said again, only this time more eloquently 

Shadows Fall - _The War Within_: I remember the first time I heard SF, I hated them. Tried this again... loving it! Go figure! 

Metallica - _Death Magnetic_: finally bought a copy (um, those other copies on my hard drive? yeah, just ignore those Lars, it's nothing, really ) Interestingly, the CD itself sounds better than the version I'd heard before... still overly boosted and compressed, but not as bad as what I'd heard second- or third-hand.

Limp Bizkit - _Significant Other, Chocolate Starfish, Unquestionable Truth_: I dunno, just got in a mood... never really paid attention to Borland's playing back in the day, so giving it a go again 


Been in a Mudvayne mood lately too, so probably be picking up _L.D. 50_ and _The New Game_ soon!


----------



## progmetaldan

I just ordered this awesome haul:

Alex Machacek (w/Jeff Sipe & Neal Fountain)- The Official Triangle Sessions (Live)
Alex Skolnick Trio- Goodbye To Romance
Alex Skolnick Trio- Transformation
Allan Holdsworth- The Sixteen Men Of Tain
Jonas Hellborg (w/Shawn Lane & Kofi Baker)- Abstract Logic
Jonas Hellborg- Kali's Son
Tribal Tech- Face First


----------



## MerlinTKD

Been on a tear lately!!

*Hatebreed *- _Perseverance, The Rise of Brutality_
Sometimes, I just need to get really mosh-y and metalcore does it 

*Otep *- _The Ascension_
What can I say, I have a thing for angry lesbians! 


and two from our local boys!

*RA *- _Black Sun_
*Scale The Summit* - _Carving Desert Canyons_ (got my t-shirt too!)

any SS.org member not owning these two recordings should be forced to endure an hour of live Dragonforce!


----------



## progmetaldan

Last purchase was:

Cynic- Traced In Air

&

Spheric Universe Experience- Anima


----------



## RedMorfine

Lynne Arriale-Nuance(with Randy Brecker) And signed by her at the concert I just came back from
Tim Donahue-Voices in the Wind ( bought at library for 2.5 euro)
Mike Keneally-Boil that Dust Speck (same as above)
Allan Holdsworth-Secrets the Reissue Series
Allan Holdsworth-Wardenclyffe Tower
Both Holdsworth albums bought at the concert last tuesday.
It kicked ass.

Just wondering
I have about 300 cd's now
How many cd's records tapes do you all have?
Because some of you seem to endlessy buy and buy more


----------



## progmetaldan

Seeing Holdsworth live would've been unreal! 

My latest haul was:

Alex Machacek/Neal Fountain/Jeff Sipe- The Triangle Sessions
Alex Skolnick Trio- Goodbye To Romance: Standards For A New Generation
Alex Skolnick Trio- Transformation
Allan Holdsworth- Sixteen Men Of Tain
Jonas Hellborg/Shawn Lane/Kofi Baker- Abstract Logic
Jonas Hellborg- Kali's Son
Tribal Tech- Face First

and I've just put in an order for:

Aphelion- Franticode
At War With Self- Torn Between Dimensions
Canvas Solaris- Cortical Tectonics
Circus Maximus- The First Chapter
Suspyre- When Time Fades...
Twisted Into Form- The Comes Affliction To Awaken The Dreamer


----------



## RedMorfine

the alex skolnick trio wil be performing in a few months over here.
Seriously dude how many cd's or records do you buy?
Are you buying everything from abstract logix or because you bought so much you have become the biggest stockholder and just pick the cds you want and get them shipped to you?

It would be fun if it could.
Indeed( insert creepy Ziltoid voice)


----------



## progmetaldan

RedMorfine said:


> the alex skolnick trio wil be performing in a few months over here.
> Seriously dude how many cd's or records do you buy?
> Are you buying everything from abstract logix or because you bought so much you have become the biggest stockholder and just pick the cds you want and get them shipped to you?
> 
> It would be fun if it could.
> Indeed( insert creepy Ziltoid voice)



haha, I do get quite a few, but I get them in largeish batches, as the shipping works out much better that way. Abstract Logix and Lasercd are my 2 main 'sources', they pretty much have everything that I want that I can't otherwise get locally...


----------



## Monk

Behemoth - Zos Kia Cultus (Here and Beyond)


----------



## Gregk

I have a couple on the way:

Agoraphobic Nosebleed - Agorapocalypse (preorder)
Bloodbath - The Wacken Carnage cd+dvd
Bloodbath - Unblessing the Purity EP
Karl Sanders - Saurian Exorcisms (preorder w/shirt)
Lamb of God - Wrath


----------



## wannabguitarist

Just pre-ordered the Animals as Leaders album, can't wait!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Extreme - Saddudes De Rock
Kalafina - Seventh Heaven
Kansas - The Best of Kansas


----------



## yingmin

Most recent purchases were:

Necrophagist - Epitaph
Robert Taylor - The Rabid Petting Zoo
Greg Howard - Stick Figures
The Reign of Kindo - The Reign of Kindo
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Of Natural History

For the time being, I'm thinking about snagging some more traditional Chinese music, and I just may have to get Obscura's album, being a fan of both Necrophagist, from which the main members originated, and Gorguts, whose album title they borrowed for their band.


----------



## MFB

Waiting for my copy of Scale The Summit's "Carving Desert Canyons" to come in the mail 

Hadn't heard any of the album (and didn't even think of booting this) but after I had a workout session listening to "Monument" (which works really well I might add) I figured 'why the hell not, I'll buy a hard copy'


----------



## Luuk

Mastodon's Crack The Skye


----------



## progmetaldan

Just arrived in the mail:

Aphelion- Franticode
At War With Self- Torn Between Dimensions
Canvas Solaris- Cortical Tectonics
Circus Maximus- The First Chapter
Suspyre- When Time Fades...
Twisted Into Form- The Comes Affliction To Awaken The Dreamer


----------



## kung_fu

Bruford - feels good to me
Tony Williams - Life Time


----------



## willyman101

Most recent have been...
Drawing Circles - Textures
Solace - Ion Dissonance
Minus the Herd - Ion Dissonance

Before that I can't remember... oh Fortress by Protest the Hero.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Faceless: 'Planetary Duality'
Axis of Perdition: 'Urfe'
Scale the Summit: 'Carving Desert Canyons'


----------



## TaronKeim

Dalek - Gutter Tactics
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
The Number 12 Looks Like You - Worse Than Alone
Neko Case - Middle Cyclone

_TJK*


----------



## kung_fu

Jeff Beck - performing this week .... live at ronnie scott's

Actually, i got the dvd, it was actually much cheaper thanthe cd for some reason anyway. I highly recommend it.


----------



## MFB

Scale The Summit - Carving Desert Canyons
The Decemberists - The Hazards of Love


----------



## UGH

Dude I know from work just burned me a copy of Gorguts - "Obscura" (it's way out of print). Amazing!


----------



## skeeballcore

Last week's purchases:

I Need Closure - "Uneasy Listening" (Great, great band, think Coliseum or Converge)
Generation of Vipers - "Grace" (Isis type tunes)
Sikth - "Death of a Dead Day"
Car Bomb - "Centralia" (awesome if you haven't heard it)
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Sara Watkins - (debut album) - (plays violin in Nickel Creek, a band that's an EXTREMELY technical blue-grass/new-grass band, I've never seen a better live show)


----------



## RedMorfine

An Evening With Jordan Rudess and John petrucci
Nevermore-This Godless Endeavor
SikTh-Death of a Dead Day
Dream Theater-Score
Meshuggah-Contradictions Collapse(Reloaded)

I looking at vids of Nickel Creek on youtube now.
Damn they kick ass.
This tread will make me buys loads and loads of albums.
You really know how to empty my wallet SS.org.
Thank you very much


----------



## vontetzianos

Machinations of Dementia - Blotted Science
Dream Theater - Falling into Infinity
Special Defects - Fredrik Thordendal
Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked
Opeth - Blackwater Park and Ghost Reveries
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia 
Sikth - Death of a Dead Day
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## RedMorfine

I just received Animals as Leaders-self titled
It is prodding buttocks


----------



## Curt-Platt

UGH said:


> Dude I know from work just burned me a copy of Gorguts - "Obscura" (it's way out of print). Amazing!



maybe read the title again...."purchased" 

i just bought ziltoid the omnscient again, my other one is scratched


----------



## kung_fu

Sweet haul for $1 each

Tracy Chapman - s/t
Charles Mingus - the very best of
Arnold Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht & Pelleas et Melisande
Berg/Scoenberg - Piano/violin concertos
The Police - Zenyatta Mondatta


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Most Recent:

CDs:

Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Slipknot - All Hope is Gone
Symphony X - Paradise Lost
Kagrra - Shu
Alan - Voice of Earth

DVDs:

Jeff Beck - Live at Ronnie Scotts
Porcupine Tree - (can't remember the name)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Obscura - Cosmogenesis
Steve Vai - Fire Garden (highly recommended)
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh
Whitechapel - This Is Exile
The Faceless - Planetary Duality
Opeth - Watershed
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Veil of Maya - Common Man's Collapse


----------



## Bungle

Blind Guardian: A twist in the myth
Blind Guardian: A night at the opera


----------



## CrashRG

Today I picked up 

Chimaira - The Infection
Devil Driver - The Last Kind Words


----------



## Loomer

Animals As Leaders - "s/t"
Grails - "Burning Off Impurities"
Grails - "Doomsdayer's Holiday"


----------



## vampiregenocide

Recently ordered Interlock's 'Crisis//Reinvention'


----------



## technomancer

Heaven and Hell - The Devil You Know
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## kung_fu

Bill Evans - Autumn Leaves
DEP - Calculating Infinity


----------



## Auyard

Cannibal Corpse- Kill
The Ocean- Aeolian 
The Ocean- Precambrian


----------



## MerlinTKD

Some goodies lately!! 

*Yakuza *- _Samsara _
Never heard of them, gave them a chance... fracking awesome! 

*BTBAM *- _Colors *Live*_ 


*Bob Marley* - _Legend: The Best of Bob Marley and the Wailers_ 
Sweet, cool, and socially aware... much metal needs to take a page from this

*Static-X* - _Cult of Static_ 
Good effort from a fave band of mine, continues the new sound they started with _Cannibal_, with a touch of the old evil disco  More varied and interesting than the last disc; after one listen I know this is going into equal rotation with _Wisconsin_, _Machine_, and _Start A War_


----------



## Harris

I had a pretty sweet haul in the last couple of days 

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss
Misery Index - Traitors
Burning Human - Resurrection Through Fire
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
Karl Sanders - Saurian Exorcisms
Cattle Decapitation- The Harvest Floor
Meshuggah - Nothing (original )
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
Brutal Truth - Evolution through Revolution
Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve (re-issue)


----------



## RedMorfine

Free Cd I got with the In Search of Beethoven-Sonata No.14 in C sharp Minor op.27 No.2(1801)by Ronald Brautigam
Yamato-Kami-nari
Exivious selftitled.I have number 454


----------



## kung_fu

Charles Mingus - Mingus Ah Um


----------



## progmetaldan

This little haul just arrived:

Five Peace Band/Chick Corea/John McLaughlin/Vinnie Colaiuta/Christian McBride/Kenny Garrett: 'Live' (2 CD SET)
Return To Forever/Chick Corea/Stanley Clarke/ Lenny White/Al Di Meola: 'Returns' (2 CD Set)
Citriniti- 'Between The Music And Latitude'
Alex Skolnick Trio: 'Last Day In Paradise'
CAB/Bunny Brunel/Tony MacAlpine/Virgil Donati/Patrice Rushen: 'Theatre De Marionettes'
Derek Sherinian: 'Molecular Heinosity'
Sebastiaan Cornelissen: 'U-Turn' feat. Alex Machacek, Hadrien Feraud, Gary Husband, Scott Kinsey, Gary Willis

And I also purchased some movies:

The Ultimate Bourne Collection (4 disc edition)
Jet Li- Fearless
Jet Li- The One
Chuck Norris- Delta Force
Chuck Norris- Delta Force 2

Life is bliss.


----------



## kung_fu

Chick Corea Elektric Band - To the Stars


----------



## progmetaldan

^ Fantastic album!


----------



## kung_fu

KoRn - s/t
The Allman Brothers Band - Eat A Peach


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nightmare - Majestical Parade
Mammal - The Majority
Ritchie Kotzen - the Instrumental collection
Mucc - Kyuutai
Trivium - Shogun
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew


----------



## progmetaldan

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Miles Davis - Bitches Brew



Awesome 

Just purchased:

John Coltrane- A Love Supreme
Miles Davis- Milestones
Miles Davis- ESP
Miles Davis- Nefertiti
Grant Green- Idle Moments
Horace Silver- In Pursuit Of The 27th Man
Return To Forever- Live At Montreux dvd


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Deftones - Deftones
Old Man's Child - Slaves of the World

Both are good enough for me.


----------



## kung_fu

The Jeff Healey Band- Hell to Pay
Classic Albums -> Cream: Disraeli Gears (DVD)


----------



## kung_fu

Thelonious Monk - Brilliant Corners
The Derek Trucks Band - Already Live EP
Return to Forever - Live at Montreux (DVD)


----------



## progmetaldan

RTF dvd is fantastic! 

Last purchase:
John McLaughlin Trio- Que Alegria
Pat Metheny (w/Christian McBride & Antonio Sanchez)- Day Trip


----------



## kung_fu

Porcupine Tree - Signify


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mastodon - Remission
Karnivool - Sound Awake (birthday present for a friend so buying this album twice is necessary)
Rush - Signals
Symphony X - The Oddesey
Rush - Grace Under Pressure (2 Rush albums in a day)


----------



## MerlinTKD

*Dave Matthews Band* - _Big Whiskey and the Groo Grux King
_
Fantastic. If you liked the first four (up through BTCS) you'll love this; if you liked the last three, there's stuff to enjoy too. The interplay between the instruments is the centerpiece, just as much as the vocals/lyrics, even with two horns and lead guitar added into the mix. Dave plays electric on this one, too! Of course, being a drummer, I'm ecstatic that Carter Beauford is all over this one  If you haven't heard any of it yet, follow the link and give it a try - if nothing else, listen to Shake Me Like a Monkey and pay attention to the words 




Bloody_Inferno said:


> Rush - Signals
> Rush - Grace Under Pressure (2 Rush albums in a day)



FTW!!!


----------



## jymellis

tomahawk-anonymous


----------



## kung_fu

Porcupine Tree - "Lightbulb Sun"
Peeping Tom - s/t
The Mars Volta - "Octahedron"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dream Theatre - Black Clouds and Silver Linings
The Mars Volta - Octahedron
Chickenfoot - Chickenfoot


----------



## RedMorfine

The Cure-Disintegration
Dream Theater-Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence
A Fine Frenzy-One Cell in the Sea
Jason Mraz-We Sing We Dance We Steal Things Limited Edition
Eminem-The Marshall mathers LP
Ramones-Ramones
Ramones-Rocket to Russia
Mastodon-Crack the Skye
Romantic Oboe Concertos 2cd
Maria Callas Compilation 2cd
Mozart-Le Nozze di Figaro
Utrechts Studenten Gregoriaans Koor-Missa Ambrosiana in Epiphania Domini
Sergei Rachmaninov-Symphony no 3
Bill Evans-Everbody Digs Bill Evans
Bill Evans-New Jazz Conceptions
Splendid-rebirth
Splendid-Life is Splendid
Marty Friedman-True Obsessions Promo
Hacride-Amoeba Promo
Dysrhytmia-Barriers and Passages promo
Mogwai-happy Song for Happy people
Korn-Falling away from me
Sergei Rachmaninov-Vespers op 37
Eels-Beautiful freak
The Cure-pornography
Travis-12 memories
Pink Floyd-dark side of the moon
Pain of Salvation-Scarsick
Pink Floyd-Meddle Russian Print
Slipknot-all hope is gone special edition
Linkin Park-Meteora
The Craft OST
Michael Jackson-History
Dr.Dre-Concrete Roots
Hole-Celebrity Skin
Platypus-Ice Cycles
Luister december 2002
The star spangles banner as performed at Woodstock by Jimi hendrix
Monolith deathcult-the white crematorium Promo
Stonesour-Through glass Promo
Fates Warning-X Promo


----------



## kung_fu

The Mars Volta - Amputechture


----------



## Yoshi

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mastodon - Remission
> *Karnivool - Sound Awake *(birthday present for a friend so buying this album twice is necessary)
> Rush - Signals
> Symphony X - The Oddesey
> Rush - Grace Under Pressure (2 Rush albums in a day)



I fucking LOVE that album.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yoshi said:


> I fucking LOVE that album.





Also:

Steve Vai - Naked Tracks
Sid - Hikari
Sugizo - Cosmoscape


----------



## kung_fu

John Coltrane Quartet - Ballads
McCoy Tyner - Horizon


----------



## DaveCarter

Fellsilent - The Hidden Words
Meshuggah - Obzen
Steve Vai - Naked Tracks

It was a gooood day when those 3 arrived


----------



## kung_fu

George Russell Sextet - Ezz-thetics
Wu-Tang Chamber Music
In Flames - Soundtrack to your Escape
Guitar on the edge Vol 1 No 2 & No3


----------



## RedMorfine

Isis-wavering radiant
Mogwai-yhe Hwk is Howling Limited edition
Jose gonzalez-veneer
Meshuggah-Rare Trax
Wu-Tang Clan-Enter the Wu-Tang(36 Chambers)
Wu-Tang Clan-The W


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Birthdays are such an excuse to blow money. 

Jane's Addiction - Ritual De Lo Habitual
Rush - Snakes and Arrows Live
The Last Remnant OST
Janne Da Arc - Joker Tour 2005
Dead Letter Circus - Self titled EP
Dead Letter Circus - Next In Line
TM Revolution - Live 2006
Final Fantasy XII OST Limited Edition
Marty Friedman - Tokyo Jukebox
Alan - Xin De Dong Fang (Orient of the Heart)


----------



## Volsung

Two today.

Divine Heresy-Bringer of Plauges 
and
Arkaea-Years in the Darkness

The new DH sounds amazing, but I've only listended to about half of it in the car. The Arkaea record though is incredible. I know alot of folks don't tend to enjoy Christian's work as much as Dino's, but Chris & Ray are kickin' some serious ass with Arkaea. Its some of the best new stuff I've heard thus far.


----------



## kung_fu

Lenny Breau - Lenny Breau Trio
for $3 
Stevie Wonder - "Talking Book"


----------



## progmetaldan

John McLaughlin- Industrial Zen


----------



## Yoshi

Should bump this with

Be'lakor - Stone's Reach


----------



## kung_fu

Haven't been/posted here in over two weeks (went to visit parents), here's what i got while i was there:

*CDs*
"Where?" - Ron Carter
"Trio '64" - Bill Evans
"Naked City" - Naked City/John Zorn
"Good Dog, Happy Man" - Bill Frisell
"Birth Of The Cool" - Miles Davis
"Frances The Mute" - The Mars Volta
"We Live Here" - Pat Metheny Group
"Waves" - Sam Rivers
"Think Tank" - Henry Rollins

*DVDs*
Pat Martino "Creative Force"
Miles Davis live 1969

*Vinyl*
"The Koln Concert" - Keith Jarrett
"Nothing like the sun" - Sting
"Stan Getz & Joao Gilberto"- Getz/Gilberto


----------



## Luuk

Recently bought:

Amenra - Mass II
Amenra - Mass III
Amenra - Mass IIII (yes, it's spelled like that)
Queens Of The Stone Age - Songs For The Deaf

Proud owner of 150 cd's right now!


----------



## Tyrant

Last cd i bought was:
Megadeth - Endgame (preorder, still awaiting)

Last DVDs:
Before The Dawn - The First Chapter
Strapping Young Lad - For Those Aboot To Rock


----------



## maliciousteve

Last Cd I bought was Veil Of Maya = The Common Mans Collapse. Got it at the Mall At Millenia in Florida. That was back in June. I've had to hold out for new CD's as I need the money. 

But soon I'll have to get the new Divine Heresy and Megadeth.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Devin Townsend - Ki
Fear Factory - Demanufacture (2nd copy, lost the old one 10 years ago )
The Hellacopters - High Visibility
The Hellacopters - Head Off (2 in a day again)
Ayumi Hamasaki - Next Level
Porcupine Tree - In Absentina
Acid Black Cherry - Q.E.D


----------



## kung_fu

The Mars Volta - The Bedlam in Goliath
At the Drive-in - Relationship of Command
Bill Evans - Live '64-'75 (DVD)


----------



## Daemoniac

I got 16Volt's new album "American Porn Songs" which is fucking _awesome_  Going to melbourne next week too, so hopefully i'll have more to add


----------



## yingmin

Protest the Hero - Fortress (SO. FUCKING. GOOD.)
Supertramp - Breakfast in America


----------



## Cyntex

In the last 1,5 week:

Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Anaal Nathrakh - In The Constellation Of The Black Widow
The End - Elementary
Rusty Cooley - s/t reissue 2008


----------



## kung_fu

Oasis - Definitely Maybe
Oasis - (What's the Story) Morning Glory ?
Jean Luc Ponty - Fables


----------



## MrJack

Dream Theater - Black Clouds & Silver Linings
Ayreon - Timeline
Devin Townsend - Ziltoid The Omniscient


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alice in Chains - Black Gives way to Blue
Fear Factory - Obsolete
Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Thrice - Beggars
Van Halen - Van Halen


----------



## Slayer89

Eminem - The Marshall Mathers LP
Mithras - Behind The Shadows Lie Madness


----------



## Cyntex

Augury - Fragmentary Evidence


----------



## darbdavys

My most recent purchase was:
Opeth - Orchid
Opeth - Morningrise
Opeth - MYAH
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Dream Theater - Train of Thought
Dream Theater - Live at Budokan (DVD)
Meshuggah - obZen
Devin Townsend - Terria


----------



## MetalGravy

Nintendo Metal - Game Over
Nesperado - Game Over
Obzen - Meshuggah
Dead Winter Dead - Savatage
Danzig - Danzig
Axiology - Thanatopsis
A Real Diamond in the Rough - Buckethead


----------



## Cyntex

Merauder - God Is I


----------



## kung_fu

Porcupine Tree - Metanoia
Vince Guaraldi - the definitive vince guaraldi
Led Zepplin - the song remains the same (dvd)


----------



## Prydogga

Last week I picked up The Best Of ELO for $10, I'm quite happy.


----------



## Loomer

Agoraphobic Nosebleed - "Agorapocalypse".
Agoraphobic Nosebleed - "Frozen Corpse Stuffed With Dope"
Agoraphobic Nosebleed/Converge - "Poacher Diaries"
Burnt By The Sun - "s/t"
Burnt By The Sun - "The Perfect Is The Enemy Of The Good"
Brutal Truth - "For Drug Crazed Grind Freaks Only!"
Agoraphobic Nosebleed/Endless Blockade split 7"
High On Fire - "Death Is This Communion"
Mumakil - "Behold The Failure"
Misery Index - "Traitors"
Scott Hull - "Requiem"
Pig Destroyer - "Terrifyer"
Pig Destroyer - "Prowler In The Yard"
Nasum - "Shift"
Nasum - "Human 2.0"
Rwake - "Voices Of Omens"
Neurosis - "Times Of Grace"
Genghis Tron - "Board Up The House"
Incantation - "Onwards To Golgotha"

Relapse had a sale


----------



## CrushingAnvil

eaeolian said:


> Wow. I wondered what happened to them. I'll have to check that out...



Me too  Incubus didn't last long


----------



## Mattayus

The other day i picked up Dogman by King's X


----------



## BurialWithin

animals as leaders (finally)
the black dahlia murder - deflorate
Obscura - cosmogenesis
odious mortem - cryptic implosion


----------



## El Caco

From the other day


----------



## El Caco

Yesterday


----------



## El Caco

And today I stopped by the second hand shop and walked away with this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## -mouse-

s7eve said:


> and this



you're pry not gonna like that one man... Not the best godsmack album IMO


----------



## El Caco

-mouse- said:


> Not the best godsmack album IMO



 But it's still OK


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## El Caco

and this


----------



## -K4G-

Nile - Those Whom the Gods Detest.


----------



## cycloptopus

s7eve said:


> and this


 Love the Clutch haul!


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Snakes & Arrows
Hypocrisy - A Taste Of Extreme Divinity
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe

ordered:
Béla Fleck & The Flecktones - The Hidden Land
Béla Fleck & The Flecktones - Outbound


----------



## technomancer

Been putting together a bunch of Aldrich stuff lately...

Bad Moon Rising - Bad Moon Rising
Bad Moon Rising - Blood
Bad Moon Rising - Opium for the Masses
Burning Rain - Burning Rain
Burning Rain - Pleasure to Burn
Danger Danger - Revolve
Dio - Evil or Divine
Doug Aldrich - High Centered
Doug Aldrich - Electrovision
Hurricane - Slave to the Thrill
Lion - Trouble in Angel City


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Pain of Salvation - The two Deaths of Pain of Salvation
Arch Enemy - Tyrants of the Rising Sun, Live in Japan
Abingdon Boys School - Teaching Materials
Steve Vai - Where the Wild Things Are
Kotoko - Epsillon no Fume


----------



## gdbjr21

Just picked up 
Steve Vai - Where the wild things are
Mr. Big - Back to Budokan


----------



## kung_fu

Oasis - Be here now
Oasis - standing on the shoulders of giants


----------



## Cyntex

Al Di Meola - Elegant Gypsy
Tomasz Stanko Quartet - Lontano
Meshuggah - Obzen (brandnew for only 8 eu's :O )


----------



## highlordmugfug

Most recent was

Isis-In the Absence of Truth

But I haven't been able to buy music in a while. :/


----------



## -K4G-

Dream Theater - Black Clouds and silver linings.
Evergrey - Torn
Leona Lewis - Echo.  Love her voice.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Hate Eternal - I Monarch
Dream Theater - Awake


----------



## RiffRaff

I just bought Ziltoid: the omniscient by Devin Townsend and I have to say that it is one of the most pleasing and humorous listening experience that I've ever had. 



I may be repeating the gospel around here but Devin=Genius.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Sybreed - Antares
Opeth - Live at the Roundhouse


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - My Life
Them Crooked Vultures - Self Titled
Gackt - Re:Born
Flight of the Conchords - Self Titled
Flight of the Conchords - The Distant Future
Flight of the Conchords - I Told You I Was Freaky

Yes, the entire discography in 1 day.


----------



## Cyntex

Katatonia - Last Fair Deal Gone Down
Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance
Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus (with live bonus cd)
Solitude Aeternus - Alone


----------



## kung_fu

A little Flea-market vinyl haul:

Marillion - A Script for a jester's tear
James Taylor - Gorilla
Stevie Wonder - Innervisions
Stevie Wonder - Songs in the Key of Life
Savatage - Sirens
George Carlin - AM/FM


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Christmas haul:

Incubus - Look Alive
New Order - 511 Live Finsbury Park
Van Halen - Live Right Here Right Now
Scorpions - Amazonia
Dio - Holy Diver Live
Nine Inch Nails - Live Beside you in Time
Dissida Final Fantasy - Original Sountrack
Yasunori Mitsuda - Colours of Light (Vocal Collection)
Rockman 9 - Original Soundtrack
Yoko Shimomura - Dramatica (the best of)
Sincrea - Atlas
Sincrea - Helianthus


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And then a post Christmas Stocktake haul:

Pain of Salvation - Lino|eum
1 Giant Leap - What about Me?
Do As Infinity - Eternal Flame
Devin Townsend - Addicted
Sa Dingding - Alive


----------



## Cyntex

Christmas present: Steve Vai - Reall Illusions: reflections


----------



## METAL_ZONE

CDs:
Radiohead: OK Computer
Pink Floyd: Atom Heart Mother
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue
At The Drive-In: Relationship of Command
Rammstein: Reise, Reise
Godflesh: Messiah

Vinyl:
Parliament: The Clones of Dr. Funkenstein
Pink Floyd: Dark Side of The Moon
Black Sabbath: Master of Reality
Alice Cooper: Killer


----------



## kung_fu

Christmas haul:
Ornette Coleman - Tomorrow is the Question
The Ornette Coleman Quartet - This is our music
Karnivool - Sound Awake
Aeon Spoke - s/t
Philip deGruy - Innuendo out the other
Oz Noy - Fuzzy
Kenny Burrell - A night at the Vanguard
Jimmy Herring - Lifeboat

Recent purchases:
King Crimson - Red (40th anniversary)
Dave Holland Quintet - Not for nothing
Miles Davis - Water Babies
Billy Joel - Piano Man
Coheed and Cambria - Neverender (DVD)


----------



## technomancer

Carl Roa - Eternity
Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge
Chimp Spanner - Imperium Vorago
Devin Townsend - Biomech
Devin Townsend - Ziltoid
Devin Townsend - Addicted
Magic Elf - Heavy Meddle


----------



## Cyntex

Yngwie J. Malmsteen's - Rising Force
Animals As Leaders - s/t


----------



## Cyntex

Today killer shopping spree

Ihsahn - After
Emperor - IX Equilibrium
Béla Fleck & Edgar Meyer - Music For Two
Neuraxis - Trilateral Progression
Gorod - Process Of A New Decline
Meshuggah - Detroy Erase Improve
The Faceless - Planetary Duality
Cacaphony - Speed Metal Symphony
Cacaphony - Go Off!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Recently:

Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge
Chimp Spanner - Imperium Vorago
st0rk - st0rk
Arch Enemy - Rise of the Tyrant


----------



## Pauly

I bought every Eric Johnson studio album, finally, after they've sat in my Amazon 'saved to buy later' basket for about 3 years.


----------



## Cyntex

Pauly said:


> I bought every Eric Johnson studio album, finally, after they've sat in my Amazon 'saved to buy later' basket for about 3 years.



Wow, you must have the patience of a saint, 3 years zomg .


----------



## Winspear

My most recent:
BTBAM - The Great Misdirect
Pelican - City of Echoes 

I tend to pick up about 5 CDs per year tops because I can't afford to get more  The list of CD's to get is becoming unbearable. All the great new music I have discovered here as well as buying the albums I already have from Limewire. And now I'm getting into even more non-metal orientated music, jazz, soundtracks, ambient, and this stuff is harder to find without buying CDs


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Abingdon Boys School - Abingdon Road
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions
Spinal Tap - Back from the Dead


I thank/blame this forum for the Scar Symmetry purchases.


----------



## kung_fu

Jeff Buckley - Grace
Joe Henderson - Power to the People


----------



## ry_z

Most recently:

CD:
Ihsahn - After
Björk - Volta
Sigur Rós - Svefn-g-Englar single

DVD:
Gojira - The Link Alive


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Masashi Hamauzu - Final Fantasy XIII OST


----------



## Cyntex

Neuraxis - Imagery
Neuraxis - Truth Beyond
Neuraxis - A Passage Into Forlorn

(3 in 1 package  )


----------



## MrJack

Stam1na - Viimeinen Atlantis
Mastodon - Crack The Skye


----------



## kung_fu

Shining - Blackjazz
Bailey/Tacuma/Weaton - Mirakle


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The GazettE - Dim (didn't even know this album was released)


----------



## cycloptopus

Ratt -The Essentials- Greatest Hits

My favorite Hair Band by far. I would have got "Out of the Cellar" or "Invasion of Your Privacy" but they didn't have either so greatest hits it is...

Warren DeMartini kills it.


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Presto
Rush - Hemispheres
Rush - Rush
Rush - Signals
Rush - Fly By Night

Only a few cds short of all their studio albums now


----------



## technomancer

The Absence - From Your Grave
The Absence - Riders of the Plague
Al Di Meola - Casino
Al Di Meola - Kiss My Axe
Al Di Meola - Land of the Midnight Sun
Andy Wood - A Disconcerting Amalgam
Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes
Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Between Nothingness & Eternity
Mclaughlin, Di Meola, and Delucia - Friday Night in San Francisco
Redemption - Snowfall on Judgment Day
Return To Forever - Romantic Warrior
Return To Forever - No Mystery
Return To Forever - Where Have I Known You Before
Return To Forever - Returns


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Derek Sherinian - Molecular Heniosity
Sugizo - Rise to Cosmic Dance
Okami - OST


----------



## technomancer

Al Di Meola - Casino
Di Meola, McLaughlin, de Lucis - Friday Night in San Francisco


----------



## s_k_mullins

Joe Bonamassa- The Ballad of John Henry
Paul Gilbert- Silence Followed By A Deafening Roar
Joe Satriani- Live in Paris: I Just Wanna Rock


----------



## ry_z

technomancer said:


> Di Meola, McLaughlin, de Lucis - Friday Night in San Francisco



Probably one of the best live albums of all time. 

Imogen Heap - Ellipse
Boris with Merzbow - Rock Dream


----------



## liamh

I picked up Enslaved's Vertebrae recently.
Fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Cyntex

Second-hand vinyl:
Pink Floyd - Animals
Deep Purple - Machine Head
Allman Brothers Band - Brothers & Sisters

90 cents total, who said vinyl was expensive


----------



## kung_fu

Incubus - Make Yourself
Wayne Shorter - JuJu


----------



## Cyntex

Meshuggah - Alive


----------



## ry_z

Genesis - Abacab
Rick Wakeman - Journey to the Center of the Earth

Both on vinyl, for 49 cents each. 

Now I just need a turntable.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Purchases since 01/01:

*Job for a Cowboy* - _Genesis_
Awesome, killer, can't say enough. Don't care as much for the second record, but _Genesis_ a near masterpiece

*BTBAM* - _The Great Misdirect_
BTBAM continues to succeed. 'Nuff Said.

*Meshuggah* - _Catch 33_
Do I have to say it? 


And today, via a b-day iTunes card:

*Ion Dissonance* - _Minus the Herd_
*Mnemic* - _Sons of the System_
*Ihsahn* - _After_

I am reveling in the heaviness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

God Eater OST


----------



## avenger

Picked up the new High On Fire album. First listen through didnt live up to the reviews I have heard but hopefully it grows on me.


----------



## Mwoit

stOrk - stOrk, I'm really impressed by this CD. Go Shane! 

I've got Fellsilent coming in and Dillinger Escape Plan too. Waiting sucks though!


----------



## kung_fu

El Groupo Nuevo de Omar Rodriguez Lopez - "Cryptomnesia"
Periphery - s/t


----------



## RedMorfine

Periphery - s/t
Evelyn Evelyn-s/t
Knalpot-Serious Outtakes
Auf der Maur-Out of Our Minds
Ef-Give me Beauty or Give Me Death
Ef-Mourning Golden Morning
kaki King-Junior
Kaki king-Dreaming of revenge


----------



## ry_z

Mono - Holy Ground: NYC Live with the Wordless Music Orchestra
Rosetta - A Determinism of Morality

The Rosetta album doesn't officially come out until the 25th, but I preordered it, and it arrived today. It's as amazing as I expected.


----------



## Cyntex

Daath - The Concealers


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Joe Satriani - I Just Wanna Rock CD/DVD
Silent Sprout - [A] Parable On [The] Pancake
You (JDA) - Life: La Conclusion (finally)
Janne Da Arc - Chaos Mode Live DVD
Alan - Voice Of You Live DVD
Alan - Lan Ce ~ Love Moonlight
Damijaw - I Am
Project Sylpheed - OST
Gackt - Visualise Arena Tour 2010


----------



## Cyntex

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis


----------



## Origin

Picked up two Primus albums when out with a lady for 7 bucks each. Fuck yeah.


----------



## technomancer

Cynic - Re-Traced


----------



## kung_fu

Jeff Buckley - Sketches for my sweetheart the drunk
Thelonious Monk - Solo Monk
Boards of Canada - in a beautiful place in the country
Chris Cornell - Euphoria Morning
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing...
Omar Rodriguez Lopez - a manual dexterity: soundtrack volume one
Gaza - I don't care where I go when i die
David Cross - Bigger and Blackerer
Portishead - s/t
Sigur Ros - Með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust

DVD:
Jeff Buckley - Grace around the world
Inglorious Bastards
It's always sunny in philadelphia (seasons 1 and 2)


----------



## MFB

Gogol Bordello - Trans-Continental Hustle & Super Taranta!
Cynic - Re-Traced
Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation & Goo


----------



## technomancer

Dio - Killing the Dragon Enhanced
Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy (on order)
Ratt - Infestation
Dave Weiner - On Revolute


----------



## CrushingAnvil

This kid I talk to a wee bit bought Morbid Angel's 'Heretic' all thanks to me


----------



## kung_fu

Hella - Church Gone Wild/Chirpin Hard
Hella - The Devil isn't red
Herbie Mann - Memphis Underground

DVD:
The Steve Coogan Collection


----------



## kung_fu

Boards of Canada - Geogaddi
A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory
Radiohead - Amnesiac


----------



## Cyntex

Tony Trischka - Bluegrass Spectacular
Bela Fleck - Crossing The Tracks


----------



## ridner

last CD purchase: Hank III - Rebel Within


----------



## Cyntex

Chick Corea & Bela Fleck - The Enchantment


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Testament - Formation of Damnation


----------



## technomancer

Relocator - Relocator


----------



## kung_fu

Hella - Concentration Face/Homeboy
Hella - Total Bugs Bunny On Wild Bass
Faith No More - AngelDust


----------



## Cyntex

Deftones - Diamond Eyes


----------



## kung_fu

Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral
Faith No More - Album of the Year
Freddie Hubbard - Breaking Point


----------



## cwhitey2

Mychildren Mybride - Lost Boy


----------



## s_k_mullins

Joe Bonamassa- Black Rock
Joe Bonamassa- The Ballad of John Henry
Jerry Cantrell- Boggy Depot
As I Lay Dying- Powerless Rise
Bleeding Through- Bleeding Through


----------



## timbaline

CD's I've bought in June:
Mastodon- Blood Mountain (deluxe ed.)
Stratovarius- Polaris
Yngwie Malmsteen- Rising Force
Dave Weiner- On Revolute
Uli Jon Roth- Transcendental Sky Guitar


----------



## Despised_0515

Bought last month but only now remembered about this thread.
Revocation - Existence is Futile
I seriously could not stop listening to it for about a week straight. I highly recommended it.


----------



## guitareben

I haven't bought a CD in ages :O. Spotify....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Acid Black Cherry - Recreation 2
Xenoblade - OST
Metallica - Francais pur une Nuit
Ihsahn - After
Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## kung_fu

Vinyl Haul:

Freddie Hubbard - Liquid Love
Rush - 2112
Judas Priest - Sin After Sin
The Soft Machine - Volume 2


----------



## kittencore

lmao existence is futile is hands down the best album title i have ever heard


----------



## Antimatter

Danza III-TDTDE
Periphery-Periphery
Ion Dissonance- Solace


----------



## Guitarman700

Ihsahn-After (Good god this album is amazing)
The Faceless-Planetary Duality
Mnemic-Sons Of The System
Veil Of Maya-[id]
Periphery-Periphery
Harper-Stand Together
Scar Symmetry-Dark Matter Dimensions
Cynic-REtraced
Soilwork-The Panic Broadcast Mailorder Box Set
Nevermore-Dead Heart In A Dead World
Nevermore-Year Of The Voyager CD/DVD Set
Nevermore-Enemies Of Reality Remastered
Nevermore-The Obsidian Conspiracy Box Set
Meshuggah-Alive CD/DVD
After The Burial-Rareform
Animals As Leader-Self Titled

Not all at once mind you, that would be crazy....


----------



## Rapture

Behemoth - Demigod CD + DVD 
Nile - In the Beginning CD
Van Halen - Fair Warning CD


----------



## ShadyDavey

Theodore Ziras - Territory 4
Periphery - Yeah, I know it's late, Play.com suck massive ones...
Alex Masi - Theory of Everything


----------



## s_k_mullins

Korn- III: Remember Who You Are (w/ DVD)
Lamb of God- Hourglass: The Anthology


----------



## Cyntex

Jimi Hendrix - The Valleys Of Neptune


----------



## right_to_rage

Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Danza III
Cynic - Re-Traced

First I've been able to afford in months!!


----------



## Cyntex

Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy


----------



## LorenzoD

Year Of The Rabbit (Self-Titled)


----------



## Cyntex

Sparrow Falls - Tides


----------



## vampiregenocide

Been on a Devin Townsend binge, so I just got a copy of Terria. I also have SYL's 'Alien' on the way as well as Psycroptic's 'Symbols Of Failure'. I just listened to them the other day, and bought that CD on a whim. Some of their stuff is produced quite horribly, but that sounded solid.


----------



## technomancer

Richie Kotzen & Greg Howe - Tilt
Richie Kotzen - The Inner Galactic Fusion Experience
Richie Kotzen - Return Of The Mother Head's Family Reunion


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe


----------



## matt397

Deftones - Diamond Eyes ( possibly IMO there best album to date, Im curious to hear EROS)

Periphery - Self titled 

Devin Townsend - Addicted

Korn - Korn III ( complete crap, big big disappointment )

Sevendust - Cold Day Memory 

Danza - Danza 3


----------



## Furtive Glance

Had a good one two weeks ago. Went to the Toronto HMV and dropped... ahem... some coin.

Devin Townsend - Terria
Mastodon - Blood Mountain
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Born of Osiris - A Higher Place
Schindler's List Soundtrack
Casino Royale Soundtrack
Halo 2 Vol. 2 OST
Uncharted 2 Soundtrack

Good times


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dead Letter Circus - This Is A Warning
Between The Buried And Me - Colours
Chickenfoot - Get Your Buzz On
Scorpions - Unbreakable World Tour 2004


----------



## josh pelican

Decrepit Birth - Polarity (with "...And Time Begins" t-shirt).


----------



## technomancer

Pete Rossi - To The Moon And Back By Noon
Rob Balducci - Violet Horizon


----------



## kung_fu

David Bowie - Hunky Dory
Animals As Leaders - s/t


----------



## kung_fu

Rage Against The Machine - The Battle of Los Angeles 
Iggy & The Stooges - Raw Power


----------



## kung_fu

Santana - III
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew (Legacy Edition)
The Allman Brothers Band - Hittin the Note
Chris Potter - Traveling Mercies


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Periphery - Periphery
Galneryus - Ressurection
Megadeth - Rust In Peace Live


----------



## Cyntex

Al Di Meola - Land Of The Midnight Sun LP, pretty nice album, his first solo alabum according to wikipedia.


----------



## technomancer

^ good album 

The Absence: Enemy Unbound
Iron Maiden: The Final Frontier
Kamelot: Poetry for the Poisoned
Kansas: Leftoverture
Kansas: Point of Know Return
Kansas: Song For America
Paul Gilbert: Fuzz Universe
Tesseract - Concealing Fate EP


----------



## Luuk

Moby - The Best Of
The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die


----------



## Guitarman700

Beneath The Massacre-Maree Noire (so fucking amazing) 
Deftones-B sides and rarities
Nine Inch Nails-Further down the spiral
Devin Townsend-KI


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kamelot - Ghost Opera
Coheed And Cambria - Year of the Black Rainbow
Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime
New Order - Singles
Joe Satriani - Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards


----------



## Cyntex

Queen - Midnight At The Opera LP


----------



## Cyntex

Hank Williams III - Straight To Hell


----------



## Cyntex

Chimp Spanner - At The Dreams Edge


----------



## kung_fu

Christmas Haul:

Machacek/Sipe/Garrison - Improvision
Ben Monder - Flux
Dissociatives - Dissociatives 
Jaga Jazzist - One Armed Bandit
Vertu - Vertu

also picked up
Larry Coryell - Eleventh House with Larry Coryell


----------



## Cyntex

Psycroptic - (OB)servant limited edition


----------



## Asrial

In flames - Reroute to remain
Meshuggah - Contradictions collapse & None
Ministry - The last sucker
Mnemic - Sons of the system
Sepultura - Chaos A.D.
Slayer - Christ illusion
Soulfly - Primitive
Trivium - Shogun


----------



## ry_z

Vinyl:
Dir en grey - Uroboros
Envy - Abyssal

DVD:
Envy - Transfovista
Mono - The Sky Remains the Same as Ever


----------



## technomancer

Machacek/Sipe/Garrison - Improvision
Alex Machacek - 24 Tales


----------



## CrownofWorms

Cynic Focus was the most recent CD i got. I haven't got anything new for the last 2 weeks since the record stores are down the street from my school with their small metal selection as opposed to the countless indie stuff. but now i have money 
next albums to buy- Immolation Majesty and Decay when this break ends, also planning on ordering some Morbid Angel Gateways to Annihilation from the net or that CC bleeding vinyl I see.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

Fates Warning - Awaken The Guardian (2DC/DVD) - really awesome prog right there
Down - Diary of a Mad Band


----------



## CrownofWorms

Immolation- Majesty and Decay
Cannibal Corpse- Bloodthirst


----------



## ry_z

maudlin of the Well - Part the Second

White and blue swirled 180gm vinyl. 

Oddly, even though it would fit on one LP at 33 rpm, they decided to cut it as a 2xLP at 45 rpm.


----------



## Opion

^^VERY NICE!!! 

As for me:

Merrow - Awaken The Stone King
BOO - A Higher Place
After The Burial - In Dreams

Yay for FYE giftcards!


----------



## technomancer

Whoops, forgot to post this when I bought it

Keith Merrow - Awaken the Stone King


----------



## Cyntex

Exivious - Exivious digipack came in the mail today .


----------



## DLG

ry_z said:


> maudlin of the Well - Part the Second
> 
> White and blue swirled 180gm vinyl.
> 
> Oddly, even though it would fit on one LP at 33 rpm, they decided to cut it as a 2xLP at 45 rpm.



goddamn that's sweet. 

one of my fav bands ever


----------



## kung_fu

Travis & Fripp - Live at Coventry Cathedral
Grant Green - Idle Moments
Soundgarden - Telephantasm


----------



## Cyntex

CrownofWorms said:


> Cynic Focus was the most recent CD i got.


Did you get the reissue or the original?

Got a nice package from Norway this afternoon:


----------



## nojyeloot

TY ebay. $4 like new

View attachment 18254


----------



## CrownofWorms

Morbid Angel- Covenant


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## kung_fu

Freddie Hubbard - Red Clay (Vinyl)


----------



## kung_fu

Flea Market Vinyl haul:

The Dave Brubeck Quartet -Jazz Goes to College
Dave Brubeck - Adventures In Time
James Taylor - Sweet Baby James
Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled water
Ed Bickert/Don Thompson - Sackville 4005


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been a while since my last post: 

Testament - Practice What You Preech (again )
Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder
Nana Mizuki - Ultimate Diamond
Ayumi Hamasaki - Love Songs
Joe Satriani - The Essential Joe Satriani
Death Angel - Relentless Retribution
Galneryus - Live In The Moment Of Resurrection
Okamiden - OST
U2 - 360 Live

And some others I can't remember...


----------



## CrownofWorms

Meshuggah Alive CD/DVD


----------



## CrownofWorms

Dimmu Borgir-Spiritual Black Dimensions

Cannibal Corpse- The Bleeding Vinyl


----------



## kung_fu

YellowJackets - Politics
Thomas Giles - s/t
Holst - Planets (London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## CrownofWorms

Metallica- Master of Puppets Vinyl

Motorhead- The world is yours


----------



## Cyntex

Bjork - Vespertine live at The Royal Opera House


----------



## Asrial

Devin Townsend - Terria

But when I get the money, I am going to order EVERY SINGLE FUCKING studio album from SYL and Devin! Not the demos or the punky bruster-thingy.
(I'll also buy a sticker or two to spice up my guitar.)


----------



## kung_fu

Pat Metheny Trio -> Live
DJ Spooky - Necropolis: The Dialogic Project
DJ Spooky & Dave Lombardo - Drums of Death
Minus The Bear - Omni
Air - Moon Safari (10th Anniversary Edition)
McCoy Tyner - The Real McCoy


----------



## Louis Cypher

Crowbar - Sever the wicked hand

^
DJ Spooky & Dave Lombardo - Drums of Death = Double Win specially when you got Vernon Reid & Chuck D on there too!


----------



## MerlinTKD

FINALLY got:

Veil of Maya - id
The Faceless - Planetary Duality


Picked up today:

Scale The Summit - Monuments, The Collective


Ordering Soon:

Periphery - Icarus (!)


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - None Too Soon (digital)
Scale The Summit - The Collective

Ordered
Derryl Gabel - Visions and Dreams
Periphery - Icarus EP


----------



## CrownofWorms

Hate Eternal- I' Monarch
Abysmal Dawn- Leveling the Plane of Existence
Death- Sound of Perseverance reissue


----------



## espman

Children of Bodom - Reckless, Relentless, Forever


----------



## -42-

Pelican - City of Echoes
White Stripes - Get Behind me Satan


----------



## adrock

this thread is awesome, good to see people are still buying physical music 

just pre-ordered my copy of tesseract's one today


----------



## kung_fu

Just got back from an awesome store in Toronto called Sonic Boom:

CD
Boards of Canada - The Campfire Headphase
John Zorn - Spy vs Spy: The music of Ornette Coleman
Eric Dolphy - The Illinois Concert

DVD
Jaga Jazzist - Live At Cosmopolite


----------



## Arterial

Recently bought Orpheus - Bleed the Way, good stuff 

free advertising for Chris 

and besides that, BTBAM - Colors Live DVD


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Got my pre-order of Born Of Osiris- The Discovery today


----------



## technomancer

Protest the Hero - Scurrilous
Tesseract - One


----------



## CrownofWorms

Gojira- From Mars to Sirius


----------



## Cyntex

TesseracT- One and the tee


----------



## CrownofWorms

Obscura-Omnivium


----------



## Richie666

Found some newbury comic gift cards so I picked up a bunch of live dvd's:

Opeth - Royal Albert Hall
Dream Theater - Chaos in Motion
Dark Tranquillity - Live Damage
BTBAM - Colors Live

The Opeth one is brilliant, both the DT's weren't all too great, but not bad by any means, and I've always loved Colors, so it's pretty cool to see a performance of its entirety.


----------



## Cyntex

Robert Johnson - The Complete Recordings double cd


----------



## cycloptopus

Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe
H.R. - Charge


----------



## USMarine75

cycloptopus said:


> Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe
> H.R. - Charge


 
Loving Fuzz universe!


----------



## USMarine75

Can we post iTunes downloads or just those shiny disks that poor people buy?


----------



## cycloptopus

USMarine75 said:


> Loving Fuzz universe!


Me too, man. I really wasn't sure what to expect and it has totally exceeded my expectations. Paul Gilbert is such a badass


----------



## USMarine75

Well my wife is probably going to cancel my iTunes account because here's what I've DL'd in the past month or two:

Animals as Leaders
The Autumn Offering - Requiem
The Blinded - Ep2010
Born of Osiris - The Discovery
Cloudscape - Global Drama
Crystal Eyes - Chained; Dead City Dreaming
Dark Age - Acedia
Demon Hunter - The World is a Thorn
The Devil Wears Prada - Dear Love; Plagues; With Roots...; Zombie
Disarmonia Mundi - Fragments; Isolation Game
E.R.R.A. - EP
Elitist - Caves
Engel - Absolute Design; Threnody
Evile - Infected Nations
Eye Empire - I Pray (single... when is album coming out?)
Farewell to Freeway - Filthy Habits; Only Time Will Tell
The Human Abstract - Digital Veil
Ill Nino - Dead New World
Illusion Suite - Final Hour
James LaBrie - Static Impulse
Jamie's Elsewhere - They Said a Storm Was Coming
Media Lab - Bleeding Memory
Megadeth - The System Has Failed
Miseration - Your Demons-Your Angels
Miss May I - Monument
Motionless in White - Creatures, When Love Met Destruction
Mr Big - What If
Mutiny Within
Norma Jean - Meridonial
Obscura - Omnivium
Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe
Protest the Hero - Scurrilious
Red - Until We have Faces
Rise to Fall - Restore the Balance
Straight Line Stitch - Fight of Our Lives
Taking Dawn - Time to Burn
TesseracT - Concealing Fate
This or the Apocalypse - Haunt What's Left
Thunderstone - Evolution 4.0
Times of Grace - The Hymn of a Broken Man
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - II; III
War of Ages - Eternal
Whitesnake - Forevermore
We Came As Romans - To Plant a Seed
Word Alive - Discover; Empire
Zero Hour - Dark Deceiver

[That's what is on my iPhone... I have some more that didn't fit or that I'm meh about so they're not on here and I forget...]


----------



## CrownofWorms

USMarine75 said:


> Can we post iTunes downloads or just those shiny disks that poor people buy?


Isn't that taking out the whole point of the thread.


----------



## USMarine75

CrownofWorms said:


> Isn't that taking out the whole point of the thread.


 
Probably... I went and f'd it up for everyone.


----------



## CrownofWorms

USMarine75 said:


> Probably... I went and f'd it up for everyone.


Trollin eh


----------



## USMarine75

CrownofWorms said:


> Trollin eh


 
I feel a responsibility to self-ban... We'll have to continue this later. Now, if you'll excuse me I have a gimp mask to put on in the meantime...


----------



## CrownofWorms

Decapitated-Winds of Creation Vinyl


----------



## ry_z

Finally.


----------



## MFB

That album cover is awesome

OT : Protest the Hero - _Scurrilous_ and Obscura's _Omnivium_. Not gonna lie, I listened to both start to finish, and neither made me go "OH MY GOD"


----------



## yingmin

Stopped by Borders today and scoured their CD rack for discount goodies. I took home nine cds, for an average of exactly $9 each after tax.

Joe Pass - Virtuoso
Yusef Lateef - Eastern Sounds (kind of a gamble, since I'd never heard of him before, but it turned out to be pretty cool)
John Coltrane - My Favorite Things
Jethro Tull - Songs from the Wood
Jethro Tull - Minstrel in the Gallery
Black Sabbath - Heaven & Hell
Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Pictures at an Exhibition

Bummed that they didn't have any Kansas. I still need to pick up Song For America and self-titled. I could stand to flesh out my Rush collection, too.

Guess what kinds of music I like.


----------



## kung_fu

Herbie Hancock - Thrust
John Coltrane - Stellar Regions
DJ Cam - Underground Vibes
Jamiroquai - Travelling Without Moving
Funki Porcini - Love, Pussycats & Carwrecks
Kid Koala - Carpal Tunnel Syndrome


----------



## Cyntex

Racer X - Technical Difficulties
Racer X - Heroes


----------



## CrownofWorms

Got a bunch of stuff the past few weeks

At The Gates- Terminal Spirit Disease
Behemoth- Demigod
Cannibal Corpse- Wretched Spawn
Iron Maiden- Killers Vinyl
Megadeth- Peace Sells Vinyl
Morbid Angel- Formulas Fatal to the Flesh Vinyl


----------



## Repner

Mastodon - Live At The Aragon
Atheist - Jupiter
Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini


----------



## Cyntex

Angel Vivaldi - Universal Language
Angel Vivaldi - The Speed Of Dark

Check out his stuff, he's a forummember here and makes some sick tunes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Morbid Angel - Gateways To Annihilation
Morbid Angel - Heretic
Possessed - Seven Churches
Immolation - Majesty And Decay


----------



## Goatchrist

Dying Fetus - Descend into Depravity
Dying Fetus - War of Attrition
Cerebral Bore - Maniacal Miscreation
Tesseract - One
Veil of Maya - [id]


----------



## kung_fu

Controlled Bleeding - Inanition
Henry Rollins - Talk is cheap vol 1
Ornette Coleman - Change of the Century
Cynic - re-traced
Miles Davis - Nefertiti
Ion Dissonance - Breathing is Irrelevant
Grachan Moncur III - Evolution


----------



## Repner

Evergrey - Glorious Collision
Ulver - Wars Of The Roses
Moonsorrow - Varjoina kuljemme kuolleiden maassa


----------



## TheHandOfStone

*Sepultura - Arise* (I've always liked this album, and am not sure why I never owned it before)
*Control Denied - The Fragile Art of Existence* (I want to complete my collection of later-era Schuldiner)
*Strapping Young Lad - The New Black* (trying to get into DT's back catalogue before I see him in July)
*Amorphis - The Beginning of Times* (new release from one of my favorite bands of all time)


----------



## CrownofWorms

Morbid Angel- Heretic (its a great album, just the production isn't my kind of taste)
Morbid Angel-Blessed are the Sick
Slayer- Divine Intervention (Underrated as hell)
Hate Eternal- Phoenix Among the Ashes
Black Sabbath-Black Sabbath(come on you gotta give pay to the gods)


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Incoming CD's:

Pre-ordered new Black Dahlia Murder, new Unearth and new In Flames


----------



## Asrial

INCOMING!

Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine
Devin Townsend - Infinity
Devin Townsend - Physicist
Devin Townsend - Synchestra
Devin Townsend - Ziltoid The Omniscient
Devin Townsend Project - KI
Devin Townsend Project - Addicted
Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction
Devin Townsend Project - Ghost
Ayreon - The Human Equation (Special Edition Box 2CD+DVD)

Recieving them within a week! WOO!


----------



## Cyntex

This came in the mail today:





take a guess...










You are right, something awesome:





I wonder where I can get Veil of Maya's debut album, I am very interested in hearing what preceded The Common Man's Collapse.


----------



## kung_fu

Wu-Tang Clan - Wu-Tang Forever
Death - Human (remaster/2cd)
Nas - Illmatic
Massive Attack - Protection
Amy Winehouse - Frank
Gang Starr - Full Clip: A Decade of Gang Starr


----------



## CrownofWorms

Children of Bodom- Relentless Reckless Forever
Death- Human Reissue


----------



## Cyntex

Son Of Aurelius - The Fartest Reaches
Sylosis - Edge Of The Earth


----------



## CrownofWorms

Morbid Angel- Domination
Decrepit Birth- Polarity
Celctic Frost- Morbid Tales


----------



## yingmin

I recently gor super into Decapitated, and bought their first four albums on Amazon. A couple days later, I ordered both of Iron Thrones' albums. 


CrownofWorms said:


> Morbid Angel- Heretic (its a great album, just the production isn't my kind of taste)



I have two main objections to this album: there's WAY too much filler, and most of the songs just sort of die, without any real satisfying conclusion. That said, there are some pretty awesome songs on it, but even as someone who listens to entire albums almost as a matter of principle, I can really only sit through about half of it.

Of course, compared to their latest album, Heretic is a masterpiece.


----------



## Cyntex

The Francesco Artusato Project - Chaos And The Primordial


----------



## ry_z




----------



## CrownofWorms

Fuck Yeah


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Trivium - In Waves
Unearth's newest
Death - Human Reissue
DT - Deconstruction


----------



## technomancer

Dio - At Donington UK: Live 1983 & 1987
Black Sabbath - Mob Rules (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

^nice


----------



## kung_fu

Soft Machine - Seven
Egg - The Polite Force


----------



## CrownofWorms

Vomitory- Primal Massacre
Sodom- The Final Sign of Evil
Cannibal Corpse- Vile
Cannibal Corpse- Eaten Back to Life Vinyl


----------



## technomancer

Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn of Events
Arch/Matheos - Sympathetic Resonance


----------



## kung_fu

Non Phixion - the Future is Now
Non Phixion - the Green
Primus - Antipop


----------



## CrownofWorms

technomancer said:


> Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn of Events


How is the new Dream Theater. Is it an instant buy


----------



## technomancer

CrownofWorms said:


> How is the new Dream Theater. Is it an instant buy



I'll let you know when it gets here tomorrow  I actually had no interest in it until I heard clips as IMHO the last album was awful, so we'll see (I've avoided listening to the leaks)


----------



## Cyntex

Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn Of Events (I think it's their best since SDOIT)
Polygraphist - Nighterror


----------



## technomancer

The Aristocrats - The Aristocrats

Also, the new dream theater is the best thing they've put out in several years


----------



## Repner

CrownofWorms said:


> How is the new Dream Theater. Is it an instant buy


In my opinion, I think it's the best album they've played in years. I say go for it


----------



## Cyntex

Opeth - Heritage
Paul Wardingham - Assimilate Regenerate


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Snagged quite a few last weekend (I love going to San Francisco for this reason)!

Before The Dawn - Deathstar Rising
Van Canto - Break The Silence (claims to be a first edition pressing? Woot!)
The Dear Hunter - Acts I, II, and III
Mayan - Quarterpast
Kamelot - Dominion


----------



## TheBloodstained

this showed up this Monday...







...been listening to it nonstop this past week! Amazingly solid and well-written album!


----------



## kung_fu

Sunny Rollins - The Bridge (vinyl)
People Under The Stairs - Stepfather
The Charlie Hunter Trio - Mistico
Brad Mehldau Trio - Live


----------



## MetalGravy

AiC Unplugged


----------



## CrownofWorms

A whole shit ton

Suffocation- Close of a chapter
Brain Drill- Apocalyptic Feasting
Born of Osiris- The Discovery
Morbid Angel- Gateways to Annihilation
Morbid Angel- Alters of Madness
Nile- Black Seeds of Vengeance
Cannibal Corpse- Tomb of the Mutilated


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Best of BTBAM


----------



## Cyntex

Uneven Structure - Februus diigipack + shirt


----------



## Sofos

Today in the mail I received:

Emperor - Emperor/Wrath of the Tyrant
Emperor - In The Nightside Eclipse
Emperor - IX Equilibrium

less that $7 on eBay for the lot


----------



## kung_fu

Herbie Hancock - Crossings (Vinyl)
The Roots - Illadelph halflife
Death - Individual Thought Patterns (2 disc re-issue)
Thom Yorke - The Eraser
Pat Metheny - What's it all about
Fly In a Bottle (Madeski Martin & Wood DVD)

Flea Market Vinyl ($2 each):
MOOG: The Electric Eclectics of Dick Hyman 
Les Paul & Mary Ford - The Hit Marers!
Stop Smoking...Stop over-eating with Reveen (Hypnosis record)
The Wizard of Oz - The original sound track album
Chet Atkins - A legendary Performer Volume 1
Bobby Hutcherson - The Best of Bobby Hutcherson
Beck/Bogert/Appice - Beck/Bogert/Appice


----------



## CrownofWorms

Megadeth- Th1rt3en


----------



## Ulvhedin

CD's
Lamb of God - Walk with me in Hell (LIVE) EU promo.
Pantera - Far beyond driven.
Megadeth- Risk. 
Sigur Ros - Von
Sigur Ros - Hoppipola

Vinyls
Iron Maiden - The trooper 7"
Megadeth - Holy wars... the punishment due 7"


----------



## broj15

lifetime - New Jersey's best dancers
Set Your Goals - Self titled ep (been out of print for a long ass time)
Death Cab for Cutie - John Bryd EP
Vans 2003 compilation (for the 1 GlassJAw song)
Carnifex - until i feel nothing.


----------



## Cyntex

Circles - The Compass
Aliases - Safer Than Reality
Visions - Home


----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders - Weightless


----------



## guitareben

ALL - Weightless 

(Two days ago, but hey, been to busy listening to it)


----------



## kung_fu

AAL - Weightless


----------



## gunshow86de

Fresh from Deutschland (well, the band is Dutch actually), the Devil's Blood's new album, _The Thousandfold Epicentre._

Swagger on a hundred thousand trillion............







You didn't think I got vinyl, did you?





The artwork inside is insane, there is a piece for every song. This is the picture for "On the Wings of Gloria."


----------



## CrownofWorms

Krisiun- The Great Execution


----------



## guitareben

Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes


----------



## ry_z

Colin Stetson - New History Warfare Vol. 2: Judges
Rush - Permanent Waves
Rush - Grace Under Pressure

All on vinyl.


----------



## Repner

gunshow86de said:


> Fresh from Deutschland (well, the band is Dutch actually), the Devil's Blood's new album, _The Thousandfold Epicentre._
> 
> Swagger on a hundred thousand trillion............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't think I got vinyl, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The artwork inside is insane, there is a piece for every song. This is the picture for "On the Wings of Gloria."


They were so good at Metalcamp last year. Yet to get any of their albums though


----------



## Repner

Insomnium - One For Sorrow limited box set
Steve Vai - Sound Theories Vol 1 & 2
Primordial - To The Nameless Dead
Tyr - Eric The Red


----------



## Augury

Decapitated - Winds Of Creation
Death - Symbolic
All Shall Perish - This Is Where It Ends


----------



## Ulvhedin

Megadeth - Countdown to extinction
Megadeth - Peace sells...
Megadeth - The system has failed
Megadeth - Rust in peace
Nevermore - Dead heart in a dead world
Mayhem - Dawn of the black hearts + demos
Mayhem - Dawn of the black hearts ( 1st press cover )
Master's Hammer - Klavierstuck
Naked Whipper - Painstreaks
Deathspell Omega \ Mutilatio - split
Ulver \ Mysticum - split
Burzum - Anthology
Cynic - Traced in air
Vader - The beast
Daath - The hinderers
Dream Theater - A dramatic turn of events
Mayan - Quarterpast
Steve Vai - Sex & Religion
Rotting Christ - Sleep of the angels
Rotting Christ - A dead poem
Behemoth - Satanica
Various Artists - Pan Pipe Images (just cause I adore panflutes)

I guess that's it for this week


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Megadeth- Th1rt3en 
AAL - Weightless
Infant Sorrow (guilty pleasure)


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As Leaders - Weightless


----------



## Ulvhedin

Swallow the sun - Plague of butterflies
Melechesh - Emissaries
Melechesh - Djinn
Winds of plague - Decimate the weak


----------



## Cyntex

Vildhjarta - Masstaden
Textures - Dualism

both have a sticker saying they are a limited edition, but they are just digipacks, which I am fine with. But what is so limited about them


----------



## Into Obsidian

technomancer said:


> Animals As Leaders - Weightless


This


----------



## technomancer

Whoops forgot to post when I got it

Cynic - Carbon Based Anatomy


----------



## Dayn

I have many things coming: Uneven Structure, Wilco, Cynic, and I already have Animals As Leaders... but by far, this is the most anticipated which I picked up yesterday from the post office:






Damn right.


----------



## CurTro-P

Just received 'The Sword's 'Warp Riders' on vinyl.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Nevermore - Dreaming neon black


----------



## Decreate

Scar Symmetry - The Unseen Empire
Edguy - Age of the Joker
Megadeth - Th1rt3en
Vader - Welcome to the Morbid Reich
Anthrax - Worship Music
Chthonic - Takasago Army
Machine Head - Unto the Locust


----------



## Cyntex

Blotted Science - The Animations Of Entomology

Seriously awesome


----------



## Ulvhedin

Death &#8211; Live In L.A. 
Death - Scream Blood Goore 
Kamelot &#8211; Epica 
Keep Of Kalessin - Armada (Digipack) 
Kreator &#8211; Endless Pain (Remastered + Tormentor demo) 
Kreator &#8211; Out of the Dark&#8230;Into the Light 
Slayer &#8211; Haunting the Chapel (EP) 
Slayer - Christ Illusion 
Luca Turilli &#8211; Prophet of the Last Eclipse (Ltd. Digibook w/bonus tracks) 
King Diamond - Deadly Lullabyes: Live (limited digipack 2CD) 
King Diamond &#8211; Give Me Your Soul&#8230;Please (limited digipack) 
Deftones - Adrenaline 
Deftones - Around The Fur 
Deftones - Deftones 
Deftones - White Pony 
Pantera &#8211; Far Beyond Driven 
Pantera &#8211; Reinventing the Steel 
Pantera &#8211; Vulgar Display of Power 
Gwar - This Toilet Earth 
Mongo Ninja - No Cunt For Old Men


----------



## Augury

Rose Funeral - Gates Of Punishment

Meh... I excepted more


----------



## lemeker

last few months Ive gotten a few cd's.......lets see..... these are probably the most recent:

Periphery
Anthrax- Worship Music (good solid effort for sure)
Fallujah- The Harvest Wombs (what a killer cd, easily one of the best of the year)
Isis- Wavering Radiant (heard a lot bout these guys and picked this up to find out why......pretty cool shit)
Blink-182- Neighborhoods (I'm a fan what can I say?)
vildhjarta- Masstaden (dude this is pretty cool, its like Tesseract pissed off)


----------



## TheBloodstained

this pretty much sums up my recent haul (and there's still Christmas to come)







Uneven Structure - Februus
Vildhjarta - Måsstaden
Ever Forthright - Ever Forthright
Volumes - VIA
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Chimp Spanner - At The Dream's Edge

...all of them are some of the most incredible albums I've heard in a long time!


----------



## MerlinTKD

Just picked up:

*AAL* - _Weightless_
*Cynic *- _Carbon-Based Anatomy_
*Tesseract *- _One_

Yeah, getting caught up


----------



## Repner




----------



## gunshow86de

Here's my 2011, so far;






+ 30 or so Bandcamp and iTunes purchases.


----------



## Aerospace274

Bought the albums "Lupara" and "Destroy Erase Improve RELOADED" yesterday.


----------



## s_k_mullins

My entire haul for the year 2011...

Mastodon- The Hunter
Foo Fighters- Wasting Light
Dream Theater- A Dramatic Turn of Events
AAL- Weightless
Times of Grace- The Hymn of a Broken Man
Machine Head- Unto the Locust
Trivium- In Waves
Unearth- Darkness in the Light
Protest the Hero- Scurrilous
As I Lay Dying- Decas
Chevelle- Hats Off to the Bull
Devin Townsend Project- Deconstruction
Between the Buried and Me- The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues
Opeth- Heritage
The Damned Things- Ironiclast
Five Finger Death Punch- 
Megadeth- Th1rt3en
Anthrax- Worship Music
Primus- Green Naugahyde 
Bush- The Sea of Memories
Soundgarden- Live on I-5
The Aristocrats
Pearl Jam- Live on Ten Legs
Chickenfoot- III
Seether- Holding On to Strings Better Left to Fray
Red Hot Chili Peppers- I'm With You


----------



## celticelk

All of 2011 would be too much; here's the holiday haul (some iTunes, some CD):

Baroness: Red Album
Kylesa: Spiral Tensions
Russian Circles: Empros
Ascend: Ample Fire Within
Grails: Doomsdayers Holiday
The Atlas Moth: An Ache for the Distance
Black Math Horseman: Wyllt
The Decemberists: The King Is Dead
Puscifer: Conditions of My Parole
Val-Inc: On
Sequentia: Selections from the Eddas

(I know that most of these are pre-2011 albums - I'm getting back into metal and discovering what I like about the scene from recent years, so I'm doing some catch-up.)


----------



## guitareben




----------



## kung_fu

Paola Prestini - Body Maps
Stabat Akish -s/t
Starring Janet Leigh - Spectrum
Jackie McLean - One Step Beyond


----------



## SirMyghin

2011 Haul, in the order I see them

Guthrie Govan's Erotic Cakes
Buckethead :Crime Scene SLunk
Everygrey : Glorius Collision
Buckethead: Monsters and Robots
Al Di Meola: Elegant Gypsy
Dream theater: Dramatic Turn of Events
Freds album, whatever the heck he called it
Stanley Clarke: School Days
Buckethead: Colma
Wooten: Palmystery
Blind Guardian: At the Edge of Time
The Stanley Clark Band
Martone: Clean
Yann Tiersen: Dust Lane


Think that was about it for the year for me. Some old, some new, lots in between.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Tool - 10,000 days. (The verision with the lenses and stuff)
Betlehem - Sardonischer Untergang Im Zeichen Irreligioser Darbietung


----------



## technomancer

John Coltrane - The Very Best of John Coltrane
Robert Johnson - King of the Delta Blues Singers


----------



## Fiction

My 2011 list is around 60-70 so I can't be bothered writing them out, but I picked up (today);

Arctic Monkeys - Suck it & See
Bon Iver - For Emma, Forever Ago


----------



## Cyntex

Here's my 2011 with the exception of "the comman man's collapse, cause I cant find it anywhere between the rest.


----------



## broj15

all of 2011 would be to huge but as a little merry christmas to myself i bought GlassJAw's "Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Silence" on orange vinyl. Should arrive soon enough. Also for the black friday record store day i picked up a numbered limited edition (i think limited to 5000 or so) copy of Red Hot Chili Peppers' "Blood Sugar Sex Magic" on red vinyl and the live recording of Iron and Wine playing on KRCW's "morning becomes eclectic" on vinyl.


----------



## -42-

Yesterday was productive. Picked up:
Rotten Sound - Exit
Napalm Death - Time Waits For No Slave
Pig Destroyer - Terrifyer
Brutal Truth - End Time
Primus - Tales from the Punch Bowl and...
Melvins - Stoner Witch

All of which have proven immensely entertaining.


----------



## technomancer

John Coltrane - Impulse Albums 1 (5 CD box set)


----------



## 808

i got Everforthright new cd! So good!


----------



## kung_fu

Just got back from my favourite store Sonic Boom with my first haul of 2012:

Kalibas/Rune - split
People Under The Stairs - O.S.T
Ornette Coleman & Prime Time - Tone Dialing
Cryptopsy - Blasphemy made Flesh
Dysrythmia - Psychic Maps
Paul Desmond - Bridge Over Troubled Water
Grachan Moncur III - Some Other Stuff
Jackie McLean - Destination Out
Albert Ayler - Love Cry
Albery Ayler - Last Album


----------



## Fiction

Ordered Fred Brums Atonement, what a great album.


----------



## Cyntex

Evan Brewer - Alone
Born Of Osiris - The Disco Very

and a evan brewer and francesco artusato poster, which came folded in 4


----------



## destructone

Threat Signal - self titled album


----------



## kevdes93

snagged Blink 182s Dude Ranch today. one of my favorite albums of all time


----------



## gunshow86de

Just got these today. A few leftovers from 2011;


----------



## CrownofWorms

Cannibal Corpse- Kill Vinyl
Cannibal Corpse- Gallery of Suicide
Death- Individual Thought Patterns 2011 Reissue/Remaster


----------



## Cyntex

Chimp Spanner - All Roads Lead Here


----------



## ridner

Rush - Moving Pictures
Rush - Spirit of the Radio
Van Halen - A Different Kind of Truth
Kiss - Destroyer


----------



## brector

Chimp Spanner - All Roads Lead Here
T.R.A.M. - Lingua Franca
Scale the Summit - Collective LP

-Brian


----------



## CrownofWorms

Aborted-Global Flatline


----------



## BlackMesa

I'll try this again because someone deleted my post for some reason.
Veil of Maya-id
Abigail Williams-Becoming.

*mod edit: nobody deleted your post, it probably got lost when the forum moved servers*


----------



## broj15

This past week i've bicked up Ministry's Filth Pig (needed to replace my copy as it was stolen), and this past week my work (I'm the assistant manager at an indie record store) got a huge folk punk lot traded in so i was able to snag a Johnny Hobo (aka Pat the Bunny) And The Freight Trains/ Captain Chaos (aka Ghost mice) live @ Bandit's HQ split bootleg, and Andrew Jackson Jihad's Candy, Cigarettes, Cap Guns, Issues, Problem, and Such (2 bands more people should realley know about)


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Picked up a couple of vinyls today:

An original 1997 pressing of Godspeed You! Black Emperor's f#a# Infinity






And A Silver Mt. Zion's He Has Left us Alone but Shafts of Light Sometimes Grace the Corner of our Rooms.


----------



## technomancer

Fred Brum - Atonement
Chimp Spanner - All Roads Lead Here


----------



## CrownofWorms

Bolt Thrower- Valor Pride Vinyl


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I didn't buy it but a friend gave me.....
Dethklok's Dethalbum II


----------



## Volteau

TessaracT - One

Steel Panther - Balls Out


----------



## gunshow86de

This sexy little number came in the mail today from Profound Lore;


----------



## TheBloodstained

the postman was here 5mins ago... he brought me this:







Meshuggah - Alive cd/dvd
As You Drown - Reflections


----------



## technomancer

Picked up some older stuff 

Blind Faith - Blind Faith
Derek & The Dominoes - Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs
John Mayall - Blues Breakers


----------



## kung_fu

Massive Attack - Mezzanine
Massive Attack - Blue Lines


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm a big Buckethead collector, so I'm constantly buying and selling his CDs, rarities, old collectible tapes, etc... (This is a shit ton of money in this business!!!)


----------



## Cyntex

T.R.A.M - Lingua Franca cd + white t-shirt
Veil Of Maya - Eclipse cd + baseball sleeve

Still waiting for the posters though, since the evan brewer and franseco artusato poster I got that where in pretty bad shape, i made sure that doesnt happen again..


----------



## kung_fu

Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines
Hatebreed - Perseverance 

Also got a huge haul @ SonicBoom today:

John McLaughlin - Extrapolation
Pete Rock - PeteStrumentals
Hate Eternal -King of All Kings
At the Drine-In - In/casino/out
Guru - Jazzmatazz vol II
Ornette Coleman - Something Else!!!!
Simon & Garfunkel -3 Original album classics ("Sounds of Silence", "Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme", "Bookends")
Charles Mingus - Eight Classic Albums ("Mingus Three", "Charles Mingus Quartet and Max Roach", "The Clown", "East Coasting", "Mingus at the Bohemia", "Pithecanthropus Erectus", "Jazzical Moods vol 1", "Mingus in Wonderland")

I get to listen to my music at work so i gotta stay replenished


----------



## CrownofWorms

Mastodon- Remission


----------



## technomancer

Thelonious Monk - Original Album Classics (5 CDs Straight No Chaser, Underground, Criss Cross, Monk's Dream and Solo Monk)


----------



## Mwoit

TRAM - Lingua Franca
The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean

Expecting:

Vaura - Selenelion
Spawn of Possession - Incurso


----------



## Cyntex

Finally got my copy of SOP's Incurso.

With all the pre-order bundles these days I'm getting an equal amount of shirts to cds .


----------



## kung_fu

TRAM - Lingua Franca (arrived Yesterday)
JediMind Tricks - Violent By Design (special edition)
Jamiroquai - rock dust light star


----------



## technomancer

Abnormal Thought Patterns - Abnormal Thought Patterns
TRAM - Lingua Franca


----------



## broj15

Picked up the Vinyl re-issue of Queensryche's "Warning". I will definetly be jamming that tonight


----------



## Ulvhedin

Picked up secondhand records today. about 140ish $ for the lot 

AC/DC - Ballbreaker 
AC/DC - Let There Be Rock 
Aerosmith - A Little South Of Sanity, Live 
Aerosmith - Aerosmith 
Aerosmith - Big Ones 
Aerosmith - Done With Mirrors 
Aerosmith - Draw The Line 
Aerosmith - Get A Grip 
Aerosmith - Get Your Wings 
Aerosmith - Greatest Hits 
Aerosmith - Honkin' On Bobo 
Aerosmith - Just Push Play 
Aerosmith - Night In The Ruts 
Aerosmith - Nine Lives 
Aerosmith - Pandora's Toys 
Aerosmith - Permanent Vacation 
Aerosmith - Pump 
Aerosmith - Rock In A Hard Place 
Aerosmith - Rocks 
Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic 
Alice Cooper - A Fistful Of Alice 
Blind Melon - Blind Melon 
Cheap Trick - At Budokan 
Cream - Disraeli Gears 
Days Of The New - Days Of The New I 
Days Of The New - Days Of The New II + III 
Duff - Believe In Me 
Gilby Clarke - The Hangover 
Guns N' Roses - Appetite For Destruction 
Guns N' Roses - GN'R Lies 
Guns N' Roses - Live Era '87 - '93 
Guns N' Roses - The Spaghetti Incident 
Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion I 
Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion II 
Jeff Beck - Truth & Back-Ola 
Jim Morrison - An American Prayer 
Jimi Hendrix - The Look Behind Collection 
Joe Perry - Joe Perry 
Jonny Lang - Turn Around 
Journey - Arrival 
Kiss - Revenge 
Lenny Kravitz - 5 
Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way 
Lenny Kravitz - Circus 
Lenny Kravitz - Let Love Rule 
Lenny Kravitz - Mama Said 
Metallica - Master Of Puppets 
Neurotic Outsiders - Neurotic Outsiders 
Scorpions - Best Of Rockers N' Ballads 
Sex Pistols - Never Mind The Bollocks 
Silverchair - Freak Show 
Silverchair - Frogstomp 
Slash's Snakepit - Ain't Life Grand 
Slash's Snakepit - It's Five O'Clock Somewhere 
Soundgarden - Down On The Upside 
Soundgarden - Superunknown 
Spin Doctors - Pocket Full Of Kryptonite 
Stone Temple Pilots - Core 
The Doors - The Best Of The Doors 
The Doors - The Soft Parade 
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Axis: Bold As Love 
The Joe Perry Project - Once A Rocker Always A Rocker 
The Outpatience - Anxious Disease 
The Smiths - ?Best II 
UFO - Strangers In The Night Live 
Van Halen - Best Of 
Velvet Revolver - Contraband 
Velvet Revolver - Libertad


----------



## broj15

Pre ordered some stuff for record store day this afternoon through my work. 
2 distributors down (out of 5) and here's what i have so far:
Misfits - Walk Among Us: limited (not sure to how many but i would guess 1500 world wide) and on colored vinyl
Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All - OF mixtape 2: first and only time it will be released on vinyl (also very limited, but i forgot to how many)
Flaming Lips/ Mastodon Split single - F.Lips doing "A Spoonful Weighs a Ton" on side A with Mastodon doing a cover version on side B. I believe this one comes on pink vinyl and will be limited to 1500 as well.


----------



## petereanima

broj15 said:


> Misfits - Walk Among Us: limited (not sure to how many but i would guess 1500 world wide) and on colored vinyl



Awesome man, do you know maybe which pressing it is?


----------



## broj15

petereanima said:


> Awesome man, do you know maybe which pressing it is?


 
Just the RSD '12 pressing. Get on the record store day website and find the closest indipendent record store and give them a call and see if they're getting a copy.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I recieved a couple of rare cd's this morning:

The Psyke Project - You're So Beautiful (EP)
The Psyke Project - Samara






for those of you who don't know The Psyke Project they're a danish hardcore/metal band. I've been a huge fan of theirs for quite some time now. They write incredible stuff! ^_^

Anyway, these cd's are basically their demo and debut album, both extremely hard to find since they're limited run productions. Samara sold out everywhere a few years back and have been impossible to find, and I didn't even known that there was a physical version of the EP, so I was quite surprised when I found these second hand for a quite fair price! 

According to the seller the Samara album actually did belong to one of the band members...
I'm just happy I managed to get hold of a copy!


----------



## slowro

Django Reinhardt - The Absolutely Essential Collection
Sylosis - Conclusion of an Age
and another copy of Daath - The Hinderers I hope i won't lose this one


----------



## Sephiroth952

Evergrey- Glorious Burden
Black Sabbath- Mob Rules
Anthrax- Among the living
Nightwish- Dark Passion Play


----------



## TimSE

*mod edit: that's nice... spam it like that again and you won't be posting anything for a while*


----------



## Furtive Glance

Textures - Dualism
Sonata Arctica - For the Sake of Revenge (I lol'd at the cover. So gold, so I just decided to get it).
M83 - Hurry Up, We're Dreaming
Halo Reach OST (woohoo!)

lulz


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Finally ordered 

Meshuggah - Koloss
Karnivool - Sound Awake
Protest The Hero - Fortess


----------



## Powermetalbass

I havn't bought a CD in years. Thought about buying Dragonforces Ultra Beatdown when it came out, but being an impulse buyer and it not being in the store last time I was down there, I never went back. Last CD I bought I think was 2-3 years ago by Battlesoul (Local London, On Thrash Band) but buying an actual distributed record store CD I can't even remember.


----------



## Pooluke41

Just got Anata's "The Conductor's Departure" Fucking beautiful album.

I truly love "The Great Juggler"

And now I'm waiting for SoP's new album.


----------



## Cyntex

Cephalic Carnage - Anomalies
Cephalic Carnage - Xenosapien
The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean

I don't get why relapse records always puts on this annoying sticker at the top of the cd case so it sealed, when it's already sealed in a plastic wrap :S. I just want to play the cd!


----------



## kung_fu

Larry Ridley - Sum Of The Parts
Eric Dolphy - Candid Dolphy
Quantic - Mishaps Happening
Mr Scruff - Keep It Unreal
Guru - Jazzmatazz vol 1
Guru - Jazzmatazz Streetsoul
Pete Rock/CL Smooth - Mecca and the Soul Brother


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Gonin-Ish: (can't translate the Japanese at the moment/ intense as hell though)
SIGH: In Somniphobia (From Candlelight Records/ Death/Jazz/Prog)
God Forbid: Equilibrium (brothers from another metal mother)


----------



## Ulvhedin

Hardingrock - Grimen (<-- check it out, NOW!)
Infernal Nature & Crux Infernum - Dehumanization
Suzanne Vega - Suzanne vega
Suzanne Vega - Nine objects of desire

Preordered,
Jeff Loomis - Plains of Oblivion "bundle"


----------



## Augury

Mastodon - The Hunter
Carnifex - Hell Chose Me


----------



## Alcojuana

Jeff Loomis - Plains of Oblivion - autographed by Jeff and the whole touring band.
Meshuggah - Koloss
Ion Dissonance - Breathing is Irrelevant
I Declare War - ST
To The Wind - No More Than This


----------



## theleem

Meshuggah: Koloss
High on Fire: De Vermis Mysteriis


----------



## sirbuh

theleem said:


> Meshuggah: Koloss
> High on Fire: De Vermis Mysteriis


Those^ +
Pallbearer: Sorrow and Extinction 
BoO:The New Reign


----------



## Ulvhedin

Uneven Structure - Februus (With signed poster, apparently)
Batman Forever - Music from the motion picture


----------



## CrownofWorms

Finally

Cannibal Corpse- Torture

Meshuggah- Koloss


----------



## kung_fu

The Mars Volta - Noctourniquet


----------



## Cyntex

Jeff Loomis - Plains Of Oblivion +shirt + pick


----------



## fps

Picked up White Lunar, which is a double CD compilation of Nick Cave and Warren Ellis' pieces for films, and it's really good, very chilled, with the class you'd expect of those two.


----------



## Cyntex

Meshuggah - Koloss + dvd


----------



## Repner

Arjen Lucassen - Lost In The New Real
Paradise Lost - Tragic Idol
maudlin of the Well - Bath
maudlin of the Well - Leaving Your Body Map
maudlin of the Well - Part The Second
Moonsorrow - Tulimyrsky
Moonsorrow - Suden Uni
Jeff Loomis - Plains Of Oblivion
Primordial - Redemption At The Puritan's Hand

Good couple of days. The first five in the list I received today


----------



## JeffFromMtl

CD:

Patrick Watson - Adventures in Your Own Backyard

Vinyl:

Dday One - Mood Algorithms (limited pressing of 100)
The Darcys - The Darcys
The Darcys - AJA (limited pressing red vinyl)


----------



## theleem

Cannibal Corpse- Torture
Abysmal Dawn- Leveling the Plane of Existence
Allan Holdsworth- Metal Fatigue


----------



## Cyntex

Meshuggah - Nothing
Meshuggah - Catch 33 (again, after I lost the first one)


----------



## slowro

Bought another copy of Sylosis - Edge of the earth to get signed when I seen them last night


----------



## gunshow86de

Vektor - Black Future
Ramming Speed - Brainwreck
Exmortus - Beyond the Fall of Time


----------



## Volteau

Just purchased The Ocean - Heliocentric... amazing!


----------



## cyb

Meshuggah - Koloss
Alice In Chains - Sap
Paradise Lost - Tragic Idol


----------



## Repner

Just got Eluveities Helvetios in the mail. Sounds great


----------



## slowro

Sylosis - The Supreme Oppressor and Casting Shadows just came through the door then think its time to fire them up!


----------



## thedonal

Paeriphery- Periphery
Beck- Odelay
Chris Franke - The London Concert
Vangelis- Soil Festivities (hopefully- if the disc repairer does its job..)


----------



## Ulvhedin

Meshuggah - I
Meshuggah - Catch 33
Nile - Ithypallic
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Satanic Warmaster - Revelation ( Signed )
Sulphur - Thorns in existence (signed )
Sulphur - Cursed Madness ( signed )
Cynic - Carbon-based Anatomy
Alice Cooper - The last temptation

LP
Sulphur - Outburst of Desecration ( signed ) 7"

Also worth mentioning that I got a strong intention to join Sulphur, thereby the signed records they gave me


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - All Night Wrong
The Allman Brothers Band - At Fillmore East
Frank Gambale - Coming To Your Senses
Joe Bonamassa - Dust Bowl


----------



## TheBloodstained

7 Horns 7 Eyes - Throes Of Absolution


----------



## technomancer

Joe Bonamassa - Driving Towards the Daylight
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Couldn't Stand the Weather
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Soul to Soul


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## kung_fu

Bill Laswell/Axiom Ambient - Lost in The Translation
The Allman Brothers Band - Seven Turns


----------



## Repner

Nightwish - Imaginaerum


----------



## Ulvhedin

Random pic of my 'haul'. Put up yours =P


----------



## misingonestring

Just came in the mail today


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Meshuggah - Koloss

Yes I'm late to the party


----------



## xhellchosemex

Beneath The Massacre - Dystopia
The Acacia Strain - Continent
Veil Of Maya - The Common Man's Collapse


----------



## SenorDingDong

misingonestring said:


> Just came in the mail today



You, sir, have good taste


----------



## technomancer

Circus Maximus - Nine
Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## CrownofWorms

Arsis- In Celebration of Guilt


----------



## Nicki

Repner said:


> Nightwish - Imaginaerum



I hate this album... It's just the soundtrack to the movie of the same name... they should not have released it as a Nightwish album...

I picked up:

Nevermore: The Obsidian Conspiricy
Lamb of God: Sacrement
Lamb of God: Killadelphia
Lamb of God: Hourglass Vol 2
Erra: Impulse
Borealis: Fall From Grace


----------



## Ulvhedin

Circus Maximus - Nine
Dissection - The Somberlain 12"


----------



## Mwoit

My first vinyl.


----------



## Cyntex

^sweet, can;t remember the guy's name who wrote that, but is'nt he in behold the arctopus?

The Lonely Island - Incredibad
The Lonely Island - Turtleneck & chains
Gojira - L 'enfant sauvage


----------



## technomancer

Got these a while ago and forgot to post them

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here Experience Edition
Pink Floyd - A Momentary Lapse of Reason (Remaster)
Pink Floyd - The Division Bell (Remaster)
Rush - Clockwork Angels


----------



## celticelk

Just got Gojira's _Way of All Flesh_ and _Jitterbug_ by Bushman's Revenge, so I could have some new music for my week off. I will probably be picking up the most recent offerings by both bands soon.


----------



## Repner

Nicki said:


> I hate this album... It's just the soundtrack to the movie of the same name... they should not have released it as a Nightwish album...


That's too bad. I personally really enjoyed it as a standalone album.

Hypocrisy - A Taste Of Extreme Divinity
Gojira - L'enfant Sauvage
Rush - Clockwork Angels
Septic Flesh - Communion
Devin Townsend Project - By A Thread
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Original Album Classics (first 5 albums boxset)


----------



## Mwoit

Cyntex said:


> ^sweet, can;t remember the guy's name who wrote that, but is'nt he in behold the arctopus?
> 
> The Lonely Island - Incredibad
> The Lonely Island - Turtleneck & chains
> Gojira - L 'enfant sauvage



Colin Marston, the album is Indricothere. 

Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage
Dysrhythmia - Psychic Maps
Dysrhythmia - Pretest
Deathspell Omega - Drought


----------



## CrownofWorms

Cryptopsy- None so Vile vinyl
Whitechapel-Whitechapel


----------



## -JeKo-

Vinnie Moore - Meltdown
Extreme - III Sides to Every Story


----------



## piggins411

Ben Folds Five - Ben Folds Five
Sunny Day Real Estate- Diary


----------



## Winspear

I just picked up Opeths first 3 albums, Orchid, Morningrise, and My Arms, Your Hearse. 
Cost twice as much as picking up the Candlelight Years box set but I'd like to see all the artwork  I got the reissue versions of course to get the bonus tracks (and save a shit ton of money ) 
Really looking forward to receiving them. Opeth were my favourite band 5 years or so ago and I had all their tracks downloaded ugh and knew every single one. Upon getting a new computer I only have albums I own ripped, so I haven't heard any of their old stuff for years.
I just need to get Still Life, Damnation, and Heritage now


----------



## MFB

Gojira "L'Enfant Sauvage"
Gojira "From Mars to Sirius"
Nile "At The Gates of Sethu"
Circle Takes the Square "Decompositions, Vol 1. - Rites of Initiation"


----------



## technomancer

Periphery - Periphery II


----------



## Winspear

^ Mine was shipped today (Euro release) finally!


----------



## CrownofWorms

Cannibal Corpse- Gore Obsessed

Emperor- IX Equalibrium


----------



## kung_fu

Napalm Death - Diatribes/Greed Killing/Bootlegged in Japan
Return to Forever - The Mothership Returns
Cream - Disraeli Gears
Method Man - Tical
Van Morrison - Astral Weeks


----------



## Cyntex

Periphery - II


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I bought Opeth's Ghost Reverie's used on Amazon since my Cowon MP3 player hates mp4 files (lol it literally rejects Apple). The files are all messed up so I figure why not have a CD and high quality rip. 

I used to buy tons of CDs, now I just get vinyl lol...If I found this thread 1 and a half years ago or so I'd have a new CD per week at the minimum


----------



## Dayviewer

Got Tremonti - All I Was in the mail today, 2 days early


----------



## Cyntex

Glass Cloud - The Royal THousand
7 Horns 7 Eyes - Throes of Absolution


----------



## Volteau

My last 3 purchases were:

Steven Wilson - Grace for Drowning

Periphery II

NIN - With Teeth


----------



## avenger

Agalloch - The Demonstration Archives
Screamer - Adrenaline Distractions


----------



## JeffFromMtl

New deluxe limited edition yellow vinyl day!


----------



## kung_fu

Ghostface Killah -Ironman
Deathspell Omega - Si monvmentvm reqvires, circvmspice
Deathspell Omega - Paracletus
Anthony Braxton - 3 compositions of new jazz
Dissection - Reinkaos
Portal - Outre
Ornette Coleman - Sound Museum
Ornette Coleman - New York is Now
Herbie Hancck - Sextant
Van Morrison - his band and the street choir
Van Morrison - Hard Nose The Highway


----------



## xhellchosemex

All Shall Perish - The Price Of Existence


----------



## Brill

Grind the Ocean - The Safety Fire
Eclipse - Veil of Maya


----------



## Cyntex

Aesop Rock - Skelethon
Hail Mary Mallon - Are You Gonna Eat That?


----------



## Ulvhedin

The Great Mass (CD & DVD) - Septic Flesh 
At The Gates Of Sethu (Limited Digipak) - Nile 
Twilight Of The Thunder God - Amon Amarth


----------



## rawrkunjrawr

Yesterday I bought the Bangarang EP by Skrillex


----------



## Brill

In dreams - After the Burial
Periphery II - periphery
And a couple of Digital downloads:
UneXpecT - Fabels Of the Sleepless Empire
Ninjaspy - Nature
Punching Robots - terabyte ensemble
Joncofy - Rorschach Inkblots


----------



## Ulvhedin

Meshuggah - Koloss
Warfect - Depicting the macabre


----------



## Dayviewer

Bad Salad - Uncivilized
Baroness - Yellow & Green
Monuments - Gnosis (pre-ordered)


----------



## CrownofWorms

Faceless- Autotheism


----------



## kung_fu

Deicide - Legion
Common - Like Water for Chocolate
Mos Def - The Ecstatic
Paul Simon - Graceland (25th anniversary)


----------



## Don Vito

Not to recent, but I finally bought Colors by BTBAM. I plan on getting the new Faceless album Sunday on the way to the Apple Store(a.k.a the Seventh Circle ov Hell)


----------



## Cyntex

Steve Vai - The Story Of Light


----------



## The Buttmonkey

technomancer said:


> The Outworld CD should be showing up on my doorstep sometime soon... hopefully...



I wonder how many people actually have this. I do.


----------



## Big Muff Pi

I went down to the cd store with my buddies the other day, and we just binged out on the assorted 99 cent section. My purchases were:

Through the Eyes of the Dead - Malice
Through the Eyes of the Dead - Skepsis
Those who lie Beneath - An Awakening
Year of Desolation - S/T
Transistor Transistor - Ruined Lives
Tinkertoy - Electric Wilderness
Ulgy Stick - Pick up the Hatchet

not bad for 7 bucks


----------



## Nevertaken

Jim Florentine - Awful Jokes From My First Comedy Notebook
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Revocation - Existence Is Futile
Scar Symmetry - Unseen Empire
Meshuggah - Koloss
Periphery II: This Time It's Personal

And ~2 weeks ago:
Andrew Jackson Jihad/Ghost Mice Split CD
Wingnut Dishwashers Union - Burn the Earth, Leave it Behind
Rosa - I Mississippi
Ramshackle Glory - Live the Dream
Pretend You're Happy - The Great Joyful Rebellion

A bit of catchup now that I finally landed a new job a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Cyntex

Hiromi - Voice


----------



## Don Vito

Ulvhedin said:


> Twilight Of The Thunder God - Amon Amarth


How is this album.\? I've heard and love the title track, but haven't heard the rest.


----------



## Nevertaken

kennedyblake said:


> How is this album.\? I've heard and love the title track, but haven't heard the rest.


It's my second favorite album after Fate of Norns, though I don't have all their CDs.

Guardians of Asgaard is one of my favorite songs:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARnBgW5XgSo


----------



## kung_fu

Pat Metheny - Unity Band


----------



## Ulvhedin

Death - Symbolic
Death - The sound of perseverance
Death - Human
Sepultura - Roorback
Soilwork - Stabbing the drama
Meshuggah - ObZen
Kreator - Violent Revolution
Keep of Kalessin - Reptilian
Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra x2 (one limited digi, and a jewelcase one. dunno why)
Carach Angren - Death came through a Phantomship
Death metal classics 
Yngwie Malmsteen - Trilogy
Moonspell - Under Satanæ
Wardruna - Gap Var Ginnunga
Vreid - Milorg
Ensiferum - Victory Songs
Cynic - Traced in air


----------



## ridner

Down IV


----------



## CrownofWorms

I'm stuck between getting Leprosy by Death or Meshuggah's I ep


----------



## blaaargh

White Hills - Frying On This Rock
Gregor Samsa - Rest
Sigh - Hangman's Hymn


----------



## kung_fu

Dysrythmia - Test of Submission
Cryptopsy - Cryptopsy
Gang Star - Moment of Truth
Pain of Salvation - Road Salt 2


----------



## rawrkunjrawr

Deadmau5- 
Album Title Goes Here
Random Album Title
For Lack of a Better Name

Squarepusher-
Ufabulum


----------



## rawrkunjrawr

It's time for part 2 of my no more pirating adventures...
Parkway Drive- Horizons
I Am War- Outlive You All
Rise to Remain- City of Vultures 
Periphery- Self titled and II
Trivium- Shogun Special Edition
As I Lay Dying- Decas, Awakened


----------



## DMONSTER

Black Dahlia Murder- Ritual, Nocturnal, and Deflorate
Abysmal Dawn - From Ashes
Aborted - Global Flatline

Stoked.


----------



## soliloquy

Devin Townsend- epicloud


----------



## Brill

My new update CD collection.


----------



## Cyntex

Epicloud 2 cd version


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Gi;bert - Vibrato (not what I was expecting)


----------



## technomancer

Alter Bridge - ABIII
Chad Wackerman - Forty Reasons / The View


----------



## Don Vito

Sylosis - Monolith
Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine 
Skeleton Witch - Forever Abomination
Sinergy - Suicide by my Side (in the mail.)


----------



## kung_fu

CD
Cynic - The Portal Tapes
Ghostface Killah - Fishscale

Vinyl:
Edgar Varese - Volume 1
The Allman Brother's Band - Live at the Fillmore East
The Monkees -Headquarters
Emeson, Lake & Palmer - Trilogy
Jethro Tull -Minstrell in The Gallery


----------



## technomancer

Black Country Communion - Afterglow
The Haarp Machine - Disclosure
The Contortionist - Intrinsic


----------



## Furtive Glance

Opeth - The Candlelight Years (didn't own any of these albums before so it was worth the 12.50 for sure!)
Jeff Loomis - Plains of Oblivion


----------



## technomancer

Rainbow - Live in Nuremberg


----------



## slowro

picked up some more on wednesday
nearly bought another copy of sylosis - monolith to preserve my signed copy


----------



## Cyntex

The Haarp Machine - Disclosure


----------



## Don Vito

Cradle of Filth - Midian
Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane


----------



## TheBloodstained

Strapping Young Lad - Alien (CD+DVD) 
Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction 
Devin Townsend Project - Ghost 
Devin Townsend Project - Epicloud






Been listening heavily and exclusively to Devin Townsend these last couple of weeks, so I thought it was about time I bought these! 
This is the material from his catalogue which I'm the most familiar with at this point, but I not done exploring so more might join the collection later!


----------



## Don Vito

Wintersun - Time 1
Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder


----------



## kung_fu

CDs:
Spiral Architect - "A Sceptic's Universe"
Morbid Angel - "Formulas Fatal to the Flesh"
Negativa - "Negativa"
Viktor Vaughn - "Vaudeville Villain" (MF DOOM)
Fear Factory - "Concrete"
Gorguts - "Considered Dead"/"The Erosion of Sanity"
Sigh - "In Somniphobia"

Vinyl:
Ornette Coleman - "In All Languages" 2-LP
Steps Ahead - "Modern Times"
Dixie Dregs - "Free Fall"
Charled Lloyd - "Charles Lloyd in the Soviet Union"
The Misfits - "Static Age"


----------



## technomancer

Joe Bonamassa - The Ballad of John Henry
Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day
Mestis - Basal Ganglia (ordered)
Rainbow - Live in Dusseldorf


----------



## Don Vito

I've got Burzum's Filisofem in the mail. Should be here Monday or so...

If Amazon processes my trade in items soon, I'll have a copy of Dimmu Borgir's Stormblast 2005 in the mail as well.


----------



## Cyntex

Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise
The Algorithm - Polymorphic Code


----------



## cronux

The Acacia Strain - Death is the only mortal
Crowbar - Sever the wicked hand


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm getting about thirteen cd's for christmas, so i'll post them when i get 'em.


----------



## Mprinsje

sleep's holy mountain


----------



## Don Vito

Cradle of Filth - The Manticore and Other Horrors


----------



## Don Vito

Burzum - Filosofem


----------



## CrownofWorms

Angelcorpse- The Inorexible


----------



## kung_fu

Vinyl haul:

Eric Dolphy - In Europe volume 3
Anthony Braxton - New York/Fall 1974
Anthony Braxton - Five Pieces 1975
John McLaughlin - Electric Guitarist
Cecil Taylor - Indent
The Eleventh House - Level One
The Fine Arts Quartet Playing Bela Bartok (String Quartets 3 + 4)


----------



## gunshow86de

Starting to catch up on things I missed from earlier in the year;


----------



## PettyThief

Nile - At the Gates of Sethu


----------



## Repner

The Beatles - Stereo box set
Blind Guardian - A Night At The Opera
Arkona - Goi, Rode, Goi!
Anathema - Weather Systems
Therion - Lemuria / Sirius B


----------



## MetalGravy

Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier
Judas Priest - Screaming for Vengeance
Gary Hoey - Ho! Ho! Hoey II


----------



## kung_fu

X-mas haul:

Bobby Hutcherson - Components
The Lounge Lizards - Voice of Chunk
Sam Rivers - Dimensions & Extensions
Cecil Taylor - Unit Structures


----------



## blaaargh

Got the new Baroness for Chrimbus... yumm


----------



## Cyntex

Sylosis - Monolith


----------



## Brill

Kill paradise - the second effect

I got the sent to me with another cd (Entwine the Threads).


----------



## Rocky

Weightless vinyl by Animals As Leaders!!


----------



## JEngelking

HAARP Machine- Disclosure
BTBAM- Parallax II


----------



## Don Vito

Cradle of Filth - Cruelty and the Beast
Mayhem - Ordo Ad Chao
Bloodbath - the fathomless mastery
Children of Bodom - Blooddrunk
Mastodon - Remission


----------



## CrownofWorms

Cryptopsy-Cryptopsy vinyl


----------



## MetalGravy

Metallica - S & M
Misfits - American Psycho
Allegaeon - Formshifter


----------



## Arsenal12

Picked up a minty vinyl copy of Reign In Blood yesterday... cost me $30 but well worth it.


----------



## Don Vito

Cannibal Corpse -Torture
Death - Human


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Last CDs i've picked up in order.

Muse- Showbiz
Deftones- Koi No Yokan
Snow Patrol- Eyes Open
Opeth- Heritage
Gojira- L'efaunt Sevauge
The Tempest Trap- Conditions

EDIT: Forgot to add 
Between the Buried and Me - The Parallax II: Full Sequence 
Pink Floyd- Dark side of the Moon
Electric Light Orchestra- Greatest hits. 

I buy a lot of CD's XD


----------



## Cyntex

Mastodon - The Hunter
Decapitated - Carnival Is Forever


----------



## JEngelking

Found Meshuggah's Nothing CD AND DVD pack at FYE for 12 bucks.


----------



## DLG

my favorite way of getting CDs these days is checking message boards and finding old dudes selling their CDs for cheap because they don't have room for them anymore. 

here's what I've copped in the last two weeks for dirt cheap. 

Ozzy Osbourne - Speak of the Devil
Imagika - And So It Burns
Imagika - Devils on Both Sides
Labyrinth - s/t 
Dark Angel - Time Does Not Heal
Manowar - Battle Hymns
Chris Poland - Return to Metalopolis
Racer X - Getting Heavier
Racer X - Technical Difficulties 
Flotsam and Jetsam - Doomsday for the Deceiver
Judas Priest - British Steel
The Mars Volta - De-loused in the Comatorium


----------



## Cyntex

Nice cath dude, especially De-loused In The Comatorium and Technical Difficulties (Y)


----------



## TheBloodstained

I finally picked up another copy of the first Mnemic album, Mechanical Spin Phenomena! The one I already had got severely scratched several years ago so it couldn't be played (one of the reasons why I stopped letting friends borrow my CD's). I LOVE this album! It's my most treasured favorite ever! My number 1!


----------



## Nevertaken

Got a giftcard for my birthday, then decided to buy a bunch also more since it's been a while.

Pomegranate Tiger - Entities
Whitechapel - Whitechapel
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast
Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity
Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme
Red Fang - Murder the Mountains
Municipal Waste - Fatal Feast
Wintersun - Time I
Baroness - Yellow & Green
Fliptrix - The Road to the International Piff Highway
Edward Scissortongue - Better.Luck.Next.Life
Verb T - The Morning Process
The Four Owls - Nature's Greatest Mystery
Krate Krusaders - Vol 2 When The Needle Drops

A bunch through Amazon and most of them with AutoRip which is pretty neat so that I can easily listen to them at work.


----------



## Cyntex

After weeks of waiting Mestis - Basal Ganglia arrived at my doorstep


----------



## kevdes93

baroness - blue record

CREAM


----------



## technomancer

Karnivool - Sound Awake
Neal Schon - The Calling
Rock Candy Funk Party - We Want Grooove


----------



## TheBloodstained

The latest addition to my collection...


----------



## CrownofWorms

Just picked up the new Defeated Sanity and Suffocation


----------



## Basti

Just ordered this baby. STOKED.


----------



## Volteau




----------



## Bennykins

Just received Tales From the Lush Attic 2013 remix by IQ - sounds great.

Also expecting the new Soilwork this week - can't wait for it.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Blind Guardian - At the edge of time
Melechesh - Emmisaries
ZZ Top - Mescalero
Stephan Fortè - The shadows compendium
Fear Factory - The industrialist fanbox thingy

(Sorry for the picsize)


----------



## JEngelking

Suffocation self-titled
Tesseract - One
Every Time I Die - Gutter Phenomenon 
Dream Theater - Awake
DTP - Deconstruction
The Faceless - Planetary Duality


----------



## kung_fu

Most recent Purchases

CD
Exivious - Exivious
David Bowie - The Next Day

Download
Car Bomb - w^w^^w^w
Pyrhon - An Excellent Servant But A Terrible Master
Mick Karn - Titles
Tunnels - Natural Selection
Julius Hemphill - Big Band

Vinyl
Carlos Santana & Buddy Miles - Live!
The Bears - The Bears
Van Morrison - A Period of Transition
Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene
Grucho Marx - Groucho Live
John Lord - Gemini Suite
Robin Trower - BLT


----------



## blaaargh

sleepmakeswaves - ...And So We Destroyed Everything
Jatun - s/t
Some epic, metallic post-rock and lush ambient electronic (respectively) for 4 bucks total.


----------



## Futurian

Last things I grabbed were;
Behold.. the Arctopus - Horrorscension (vinyl, does it great justice)
Dillinger Escape Plan - Ire Works (cd)

I don't grab much, I'm a cheap skate


----------



## wankerness

Damn, who is posting shit from metalsucks.net? It's causing me to have to manually go past Chrome's security filters all the time. If someone figures it out tell me who to block to avoid that 

Anyway, just bought all the albums I put on my 100 top albums list that I didn't legitimately own cause I guilt tripped myself:

Radiohead - In Rainbows
Goldfrapp - Felt Mountain
Mew - Frengers
Nicole Atkins - Neptune City
Bon Iver - S/T


Also:
Goldfrapp - Seventh Tree
Meshuggah - Obzen
Soilwork - Living Infinite


----------



## Chuck

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal
Foo Fighters - S/T
Senses Fail - Renacer
Sevendust - Black Out the Sun
Opeth - Heritage

has been a good day


----------



## ridner

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal 12"
The Sword - Warp Riders 12"
Ziltoid the Omniscient 12"


----------



## josefh

Today picked all of this stuff for only 20 , what a fucking steal


----------



## kung_fu

Pete Rock & CL Smooth - The Main Ingredient
Deathspell Omega - Drought
David Bowie - Outside
David Bowie - Earthling
David Bowie - Hours...


----------



## Don Vito

Sunn O))) - Monoliths and Dimensions. 

I had to rip apart the fucking coverlet just to get to the CD case.

edit: thingy that holds the CD is shattered

this is why I use spotify..


----------



## Ulvhedin

The Offspring - Americana
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
Slayer - Undisputed Additude
Rage against the machine - Renegades
Speed Metal Vol.1 (mix)
Heavy Metal FAKK ost

Oh, and this: (image from google)


----------



## kung_fu

My Willowtip order just arrived:

Commit Suicide - Human Larvae (earthly cleansing)
Baring Teath - Atrophy
Kalibas - Enthusiastic Corruption of the Common Good
Ulcerate - Of Fracture and Failure
Sulaco - Tearing Through the Roots


----------



## Furtive Glance

Machine Head - Unto the Locust
Machine Head - Through the Ashes of Empires
Machine Head - Machine Fucking Head LIVE
Parkway Drive - Atlas
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing


----------



## yingmin

Bought a new wallet, and while transferring everything out of the old one, I discovered a $25 Amazon gift card I got for Christmas. Loaded up on cheap stuff first: Black Sabbath's Volume 4 and the first two Kansas albums. After that, figured I'd give the new Suffocation a try. I was a few cents short of qualifying for free shipping, so I added on the latest Every Time I Die.


----------



## ridner

Ghost - Infestissumam 12" on Red Vinyl


----------



## Cyntex

Justin Timberlake - The 20/20 experience
Little Tybee - Humorous To bees
Little tybee - Distant Viewing


----------



## blaaargh

Happy record store day! Got all these for half off
El-P: Cancer for Cure
Low: Songs for a Dead Pilot
Earth: The Bees Made Honey in the Lion's Skull
Mogwai: Earth Division EP
also got a free Sub Pop sampler


----------



## Nevertaken

Preordered:
Scale the Summit - The Migration vinyl
Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack vinyl

Already Received:
Black Dahlia Murder - Ritual vinyl
Mastodon - Leviathan vinyl
Pyrithion - The Burden of Sorrow 7" vinyl
Atlas Losing Grip - State of Unrest vinyl
Louis Logic - Misery Loves Comedy vinyl


----------



## technomancer

Ghost - Infestissumam


----------



## wankerness

National Record Store Day was today so I ended up buying a ton of stuff I probably never would have otherwise cause it was less than $5!

Pearl Jam - Binaural
Peter Gabriel - So
Joni Mitchell - Hejira
Journey - Escape
Opeth - Damnation (I finally own a legal copy after listening to it probably a hundred times and owning all their other stuff for years)
Killers - Hot Fuss
Fear Factory - The Industrialist
Nine Inch Nails - The Slip
Modest Mouse - The Moon & Antarctica

And then Periphery I/II for nearly full price


----------



## Veldar

Mastodon - Crack the skye w/ DVD
At the Gates - Slaughter of the soul w/ DVD

Can't wait to play AtG to my Metalcore friends and tell them it's from the 90's.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Dying Fetus-Reign Supreme

Whitechapek- Somatic Defilement reissue


----------



## Repner

Chthonic - Takasago Army
Angra - Temple of Shadows
Avantasia - The Mystery of Time
Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys Part 1 and 2


----------



## TheBloodstained

Technically blurays are cd's, so here goes:


----------



## technomancer

Black Sabbath - Born Again Deluxe Edition
Black Sabbath - The Eternal Idol
Joe Satriani - Black Swans and Wormhole Wizards
Joe Satriani - Unstoppable Momentum


----------



## ridner

BLS - Sonic Brew 12"


----------



## Volteau

Albums I bought in the last month:


----------



## TheBloodstained

these came with the mail today...

Meshuggah - Catch 33
Meshuggah - Obzen


----------



## Repner

Haken - Visions
Spock's Beard - Snow


----------



## Cyntex

Wretched


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

recent stuff

Suffocation - Pinnacle of Bedlam
Lecherous Nocturne - Adoration of the Blade
Lecherous Nocturne - Behold Almighty Doctrine
Immolation - Kingdom of Conspiracy
Immolation - Here in After
Incantation - Vanquish in Vengeance
Iced Earth - Night of the Stormrider
Cytotoxin - Radiophobia
Ade - Spartacus


----------



## technomancer

Burning Rain - Epic Obsession
Orchid - Mouths of Madness


----------



## kung_fu

JJ DOOM - Keys to the Kuffs
Atoms for Peace - Amok
Hatebreed - Satisfaction is the Death of Desire (re-purchase )
The Dillinger Escape Plan - s/t


----------



## yingmin

Went pretty crazy on iTunes when I suddenly discovered that I love Deathspell Omega and bands of their ilk

Deathspell Omega - Kénôse
Deathspell Omega - Fas - Ite, Maledicti, in Ignem Aeternum
Deathspell Omega - Chaining the Katechon
Deathspell Omega - Paracletus
Deathspell Omega - Diabolus Absconditus
Aosoth - III
Dodecahedron - Dodecahedron
Borknagar - Universal
Solefald - The Linear Scaffold


----------



## Nevertaken

This is over the last ~6-8 weeks or so, but I've been going a bit nuts. Decided to start collecting records, but also have just been buying more music in general.

Mastodon - Leviathan vinyl
Les Claypool - Of Fungi and Foe vinyl
RVIVR - LP
The Taxpayers - To Risk So Much For One Damn Meal vinyl
Andrew Jackson Jihad/Ghost Mice Split vinyl
Andrew Jackson Jihad - Knife Man vinyl
Ramshackle Glory - Live the Dream vinyl
The Story So Far - Under Soil & Dirt vinyl
The Story So Far - What You Don't See vinyl
Herbie Hancock - Headhunters vinyl (used)
Madvillainy - Madvillain vinyl
RA The Rugged Man - Die Rugged Man Die vinyl
Celph Titled & Buckwild - Nineteen Ninety Now vinyl
Atmosphere - Sad Clown Bad Summer 9 vinyl
Nas - Illmatic vinyl
A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory vinyl
A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders vinyl


----------



## Cyntex

Beyond Creation - Aura


----------



## Chuck

The Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us is the Killer
Vildhjarta - Masstaden
Skream - Skreamism vol 4
Rusko - Babylon vol 1
All Shall Perish - The Price of Existence
The Crimson Armada - Guardians

All in the past 2 weeks


----------



## ZachK

CDs: Venomous Rat Regeneration Vendor - Rob Zombie
Infestissumam - Ghost

Vinyl:
British Steel - Judas Priest
Point of Entry - Judas Priest
Sin After Sin - Judas Priest
Sabotage - Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Mob Rules - Black Sabbath
Blizzard of Ozz - Ozzy Osbourne
Bark At the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne
Frank Zappa Meets the Mother's of Prevention - Frank Zappa
Rumors - Fleetwood Mac
Alladin Sane - David Bowie
Modern Love (Single) - David Bowie
Akimbo Alogo - Kim Mitchell


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Cult of Luna - Vertikal
The Ocean - Pelagial
Fallujah - The Harvest Wombs
Minus the Bear - Infinity Overhead
Between the Buried and Me - Colors

PS: I gotta buy some Karnivool, that shits amazing!


----------



## Santuzzo

I just bought recently:

Born Of Osiris - A Higher Place
Born Of Osiris - The New Reign
Herbie Hancock - Head Hunters


----------



## ZachK

Went on another haul yesterday...

Dirt - Alice in Chains
Crack the Skye - Mastodon
Master of Reality - Black Sabbath
Awake - Dream Theatre
Supercharger -Machine Head

Vinyl: Defenders of the Faith - Judas Priest
Killing Machine - Judas Priest
Aldo Nova - Aldo Nova
Twitch - Aldo Nova
Hot Chocolate - Hot Chocolate
I think that's it.. Could be wrong, don't have everything with me at the moment


----------



## Cyntex

Tesseract - Altered State LTD. Edition

Hm, I did'nt realize it came with an instrumentel version, I just assumed there would be a dvd included lol.


----------



## Basti

Cyntex said:


> Beyond Creation - Aura



really glad this band is getting some attention 

now, anyone care to help me tab out the title track?


----------



## kung_fu

Mobb Deep - The Infamous
The Velvet Underground & Nico - s/t
The Dillinger Escape Plan - One of us Is The Killer
Flying Lotus - Until The Quiet Comes


----------



## NovaReaper

ripping corpse - dreaming with the dead
morpheus descends - ritual of infinity
demilich - nespithe reissue
at the gates - tritsio reissue


----------



## TheBloodstained

These arrived today!


----------



## Judge_Dredd

latest cd's:
Megadeth - Super Collider (signed)
Megadeth - Hidden Treasures
Megadeth - Cryptic Writings
Pantera - Reinventing the Steel
Satan - Life Sentence (Great, great comeback)

Vinyl:


----------



## kung_fu

Archie Shepp - Fire Music
Thelonious Sphere Monk - Monk's Blues
Common Sense - Resurrection 
Jeru the Damaja - The Sun Rises in the East
Jeru the Damaja - Wrath of the Math
Pete Rock - Soul Survivor


----------



## TheBloodstained

Children of Bodom - Halo of Blood (limited digipack + dvd)


----------



## Decreate

Just got Chthonic - Bú-Tik yesterday with Doris' signature.


----------



## Metaguitarist

I've recently picked up:
Insomnium: Across the Dark
Insomnium: One for Sorrow
Scale the Summit: The Migration (pre-order, vinyl)
Devin Townsend Project: Epicloud (Deluxe edition, CD)


----------



## Cyntex

TBDM:
Miasma
Deflourate
Ritual
Nocturnal
Everblack
Majesty


----------



## kung_fu

Alban Berg Quartet - Bartok String Quartets
Portal - Vexovoid
Krallice - Years Past Matter
Flying Lotus - Cosmogramma
Pharaoh Sanders - Village of the Pharaohs / Wisdom Through Music
The Ornette Coleman Trio - At The Golden Circle Stockholm volume Two
Burnt By The Sun - Heart of Darkness
Bill Laswell/Axiom - Altered Beats
Shining - Sweet Shanghai Devil
Pat Martino - Consciousness / Live!
George Russell - Seven Classic Albums
Cecil Taylor - Seven Classic Albums


----------



## ridner

Philip H Anselmo & The Illegals - Walk Through Exits Only. CD and 2 different versions on 12" vinyl 
Philip H Anselmo & The Illegals/Warbeast - War of the Gargantuas CD
Coffins - Colossal Hole 10" Limited Deluxe Edition
Evil Army - I, Commander 7"


----------



## guitareben

Unfortunately it's only for download  

But that didn't stop me from enjoying it's incredible awesomeness


----------



## Cyntex

Misery Signals - Absent Light
Uneven Structure - 8


----------



## ZachK

Alice in Chains - Black Gives Way to Blue
Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here
Animals As Leaders - Animals as Leaders
Justin Timberlake - 20/20 Experience
Periphery - Periphery


----------



## ridner

Bloody Hammers 12"


----------



## Cyntex

Misery Signals - Absent Light
Evan Brewer - Your Itinary
Volumes - Via


----------



## Veldar

The mods should sticky this, it's a pain in the ass to find, anyway back on topic.

For the low price of $68.95 AUD

*Pantera - *
Cowboys from Hell
Vulgar Display of Power (Which I already had so I gave to my GF to be)
Far Beyond Driven
The Great Southern Trendkill
Reinventing the Steel

*Fear Factory - *
Soul of a New Machine
Demanufacture
Remanufacture
Obsolete
Digimortal
Concrete

*Dream Theater -*
Images and Words 
Awake
Falling into Infinity
Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes from a Memory
Train of thought

Yeah for CD packs!


----------



## Tone_Boss

Hedvig Mollestad Trio ~ All of them Witches


----------



## Ralyks

Dead Letter Circus - The Catalyst Fire
Last Chance To Reason - Level 3
Eisley - Currents


----------



## Basti

Cross - First Step to Hell
Evile - Enter the Grave
BLS - Mafia


----------



## kung_fu

The Stone Roses -S/T
The Stone Roses - Second Coming


----------



## JEngelking

Cryptopsy- Once Was Not
Soilwork- The Chainheart Machine
Tesseract- Altered State
Daath- The Concealers
Intronaut- Prehistoricisms


----------



## yingmin

Manliest CD purchase ever:

Pointer Sisters - Greatest Hits
Steve Perry - Street Talk
Sarah McLachlan - Fumbling Toward Ecstasy
The Who - Who's Next
Natalie Merchant - Ophelia
Peter Gabiel - So

All under $20 from the used music store by where I work.

I initially went in just to see if they had the Who's Tommy, because my roommate and I watched the movie last night, and I couldn't allow that awful piece of shit to inform his entire opinion about the album, which is superb.


----------



## ridner

Pyres - Year of Sleep 12" 
Crowbar - Broken Glass 12"
High on Fire - Blessed Black Wings 2x12"
Vulgaari 12"


----------



## Cyntex

Boards of Canada - Tomorrow's Harvest

Ordered this like 2 months ago as a preorder


----------



## satchmo72

Got a box a couple days ago full of the first and second Aristocrats albums and the live DVD Boing... It was a good night.


----------



## Cyntex

Gorguts - Colored Sands


----------



## ridner

Coffins - Colossal Hole 10"


----------



## Cyntex

just on my doorstep:
Deathspell Omega - Paracetlus

Gorguts.. again, thought they were sold out, now I have 2 copies...


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Latest hauls:





Altar - Youth Against Christ
Entombed - Clandestine
Immolation - Dawn Of Possesion
Johansson & Speckmann - Suplhur Skies
Pestilence - Testimony Of The Ancients
Polluted Inheritance - Into Darkness




Altar (Se) - Dark Domains
Excruciate - Passage of Life
Polluted Inheritance - Ecocide
Polluted Inheritance - Betrayed
Ribspreader - Opus Ribcage MMVI


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

been kinda broke for a while, but was able to get these two.
Immolation - Failures for Gods
Incantation - Blasphemy


----------



## Orthodox

Had some spare cash rolling around and thought it was about time I add to my library
Caliban-I Am Nemesis
Parkway Drive-Atlas
Chimaira-Crown of Phantoms
Strapping Young Lad-Alien


----------



## The Uncreator

As well as


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Obscura-cosmogenesis. And the tab book

HRA-good for nothing


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Immolation-slimepack


----------



## Winspear

On the bay for £80


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Corelia-nostalgia
This or the apocalypse-dead years
Meshuggah-obzen

Everything went black- mosenthein
Check them out.my lil brother is in this band


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Since I got a job at a mall I've been going to fye on my breaks and getting stuff. The stuff I've gotten this summer is.
High on Fire - De Vermis Mysteriis
Gojira - Way of all Flesh
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Rush - Fly By Night
Rush - Moving Pictures
Rush - Signals
Rush - Farwell To Kings (on CD and Vinyl)
Rush - 2112
Animals as Leaders - Animals as Leaders
Limp Bizkit - Significant Other
Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water.
Limp Bizkit - Results May Very
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I also bought lot's of vinyl but I can't remeber them all but a good amount is Van Halen.


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## ridner

Windhand "Soma" 2xLP on Translucent Blue vinyl LTD to 300 copies


----------



## Ulvhedin

After forever - Decipher
After forever - Invisible circles (Limited edition - Digibook)
Alice in chains - Alice in chains
Alice in chains - Black gives way to blue
Alice in chains - Dirt
Alice in chains - Jar of flies / Sap (2xCD)
Alice in chains - Unplugged
Children of bodom - Bloodrunk (Singel)
Falconer - Chapters from a vale forlord
Falconer - Falconer
Kyuss - Kyuss
Red hot chili peppers - By the way
Red hot chili peppers - Californication
Red hot chili peppers - Mother's milk
Rhapsody - Dawn of victory
Rhapsody - Legendary tales
Rhapsody - Symphony of enchanted lands
Sabaton - Metalizer (2xCD)
Sonata Arctica - Silence
Tool - 10,000 days (Digibook)
Tool - 10,000 days (Digipack)
Tool - Anima
Tool - Opiate
Tool - Sober (Singel)
Tool - Ænima
Vaughan, Steve and Double trouble - Appearing live, Austin, Texas
Vaughan, Steve and Double trouble - Couldn't stand the weather
Vaughan, Steve and Double trouble - Live alive
Vaughan, Steve and Double trouble - Live, Austin, Texas
Vaughan, Steve and Double trouble - Soul to soul
Vaughan, Steve and Double trouble - Texas flood
Soulfly - In loving memory Dana - Special limited edition
Soulfly - Primitive - Digipack
Nightwish - Angels fall first
Nightwish - Bless the child
Nightwish - Bless the child
Nightwish - Century child
Nightwish - Dark passion play
Nightwish - End of an era (2xCD)
Nightwish - Highest hopes - The best of - 2xCD
Nightwish - Nemo (EP - Digipack)
Nightwish - Nemo (EP)
Nightwish - Oceanborn
Nightwish - Once
Nightwish - Once (Limited edition)
Nightwish - Over the hills and far away
Nightwish - The siren
Nightwish - Wish I had an angel
Nightwish - Wishmaster
Machine head - Hellalive
Machine head - Supercharger - Digipack
Machine head - The more things change...
Incubus - Make yourself
Incubus - Morning view
Gamma Ray - Blast from the past (2xCD - Digipack)
Gammaray - Power plant
Dark tranquallity - Haven (Digipack)
Dark tranquility - Fiction
Björk - Debut
Björk - Homogenic
Björk - Homogenic
Björk - Medulla
Björk - Post
Audioslave - Audioslave
Audioslave - Out of exile
Audioslave - Out of exile
AC/DC - Live - 2 CD collection edition - Digipack


----------



## Ulvhedin

Ayreon - Flight of the migrator	25,00
Deftones &#8211; Adrenaline	20,00
Deftones &#8211; Adrenaline	20,00
Deftones - Around the fur	20,00
Deftones - Be quiet and drive (Singel)	20,00
Deftones &#8211; Deftones	20,00
Deftones - Diamond eyes	20,00
Deftones - White pony	20,00
Ekdahl, Lisa - En samling sånger	10,00
Kent - Hagnasta hill	20,00
Kent - Tilbaka til samtiden	20,00
Kent - Vapen & Ammunition	20,00
Manson, Marilyn - Tainted love (Singel - Cardboard sleeve)	10,00
Mew - And the glass handed kites	20,00
Old man's child - The pagan prosperity	30,00


----------



## Cyntex

Haken - The Mountain


----------



## ZachK

CD: Late Registration - Kanye West
College Dropout - Kanye West
Yeezus - Kanye West
Graduation - Kanye West
Freshman Adjustment 1 - Kanye West
Freshman Adjustment 2 - Kanye West
Rated R - Queens of the Stone Age

Vinyl: Ram Jam - Ram Jam
Strange Universe - Mahogany Rush
The Final - Wham
Inside the Electric Circus - W.A.S.P. - Perhaps the most cherished of all my records
Rocka Rolla - Judas Priest - With the original bottle cap cover. Not the demon.


----------



## wankerness

I love clearance sales in weird small town record stores, got the following for 3 bucks each last weekend:

Stabbing Westward - Darkest Days
Blood Brothers - Crimes
Smashing Pumpkins - Zeitgeist
The Gathering - Always...
Fear Factory - Obsolete (the digipack version with extra tracks, I've had the original for a million years) and Soul of a New Machine
Dark Tranquillity - We are the Void
Between the Buried and Me - Colors
Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here
Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger/Superunknown/Down on the Upside
Herbie Hancock - Headhunters
Goldfrapp - Supernature
Postal Service - Give Up
Metallica - Death Magnetic (some weird Argentinian release)
Muse - The Resistance
Pearl Jam - Yield
Enigma - MCMXC AD
Marillion - Marbles
Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother

Then got the following for full price:

Gorguts - Colored Sands
Anathema - Universal cd/dvd version (some bad store employee put it out the weekend before it was supposed to be released)
Nine Inch Nails - Hesitation Marks (2 disc version)


----------



## ridner

Cannabis Corspe - Tube of the Resinated 12"
Carcass - Surgical Steel 12"


----------



## ridner

Skeletonwitch - Serpents Unleashed 12" Bootleg Edition


----------



## ridner

War Master - "Blood Dawn" Die Hard Edition on Clear Vinyl LTD to 50 copies


----------



## ridner

"Blood On My Hands" Vinyl LTD to 400 Copies with slipmat/sticker


----------



## ridner

Bongzilla "Methods of Attaining Extreme Altitudes" Picture Disc LTD to 150 copies with weed scented cover


----------



## ZachK

Ghost - If You Have Ghosts
Eminem - Marshall Mathers LP 2



Vinyl: Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days Single
Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)


----------



## EndOfWill

"United States of Goregrind" Devourment/Negligent Collateral Collapse/Screaming Afterbirth/Corporal Raid 4-Way Split
Brodequin- Instruments of Torture
Brodequin- Festival of Death
Brodequin- Methods of Execution
Devourment- Butcher the Weak red picture disc
Devourment- Unleash the Carnivore picture disc
Devourment- Conceived in Sewage "Gruesome Grey" vinyl (limited to 100 for Maryland Deathfest)
Ingested- Surreption
Internal Bleeding- Invocation of Evil 1992 Demo (CD and cassette)
Internal Bleeding- Voracious Contempt
Internal Bleeding- Extinction of Benevolence
Viral Load/Putrid Pile Split


----------



## Ulvhedin

Arallu - Desert battles
Salem- Kaddish
Salem- Necessary evil
Kreator - Phantom Antichrist
Nile - Those whom the gods detest


----------



## neurosis

ridner said:


> Windhand "Soma" 2xLP on Translucent Blue vinyl LTD to 300 copies




ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Such nice stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## ZachK

Greatest Hits - Ice Cube
Christmas Songs - Bad Religion (gifted from a friend)


----------



## TheBloodstained

My parents gave me Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon (LP) for christmas! 

(...and a Rega Planar 2 turntable!)


----------



## kung_fu

David Sylvian - Blemish
John Scofield Trio - Out Like A Light
Zappa/Mothers - Roxy & Elsewhere
Dave Holland Quintet - Points of View


----------



## ridner

Cannabis Corpse/Ghoul "Splatterhash" Split on Splatter Vinyl LTD to 300 Copies


----------



## kung_fu

The Dears - Orchestral Pop Noir Romantique
The Dears - No Cities Left
Wilco - Sky Blue Sky


----------



## neurosis

ridner said:


> Cannabis Corpse/Ghoul "Splatterhash" Split on Splatter Vinyl LTD to 300 Copies




I'm going to subscribe to this thread just to see what other gems you come up with man, seriously.


----------



## Cyntex

Pomegranate Tiger - Entities
Protest The Hero - Volition
The Safety Fire - Mouths Of Swords


----------



## Veldar

Palms - Palms 
Isis - Oceanic


----------



## Brodessa

Just recently I picked up,

Tomb of the Mutilated - Cannibal Corpse
The Money Store - Death Grips
Deloused in the Comatorium - The Mars Volta
The Bedlam in Goliath - The Mars Volta
Relationship of Command - At The Drive-In
Take to the Skies - Enter Shikari
The Moon and Antarctica - Modest Mouse
First Temple - Closure in Moscow


----------



## MFB

^Get ready to have your mind blown by Deloused in the Comatorium. Bedlam in Goliath isn't bad either but it's hard to top Deloused or Frances the Mute by them.


----------



## Brodessa

Actually man, I've played those 2 albums relentlessly for years, hahaha! I've just never went out and got a physical copy. I figured it'd be nice to own some favorites on cd.


----------



## MFB

New album acquisitions: 

Childish Gambino - Because the Internet
Cursive - Happy Hollow
Tim Hecker - Virgins
Protest the Hero - Volition (heard it during the streams but didn't OWN a copy til now)




Brodessa said:


> Actually man, I've played those 2 albums relentlessly for years, hahaha! I've just never went out and got a physical copy. I figured it'd be nice to own some favorites on cd.



Ah, right on then


----------



## Veldar

SoundGarden - Badmotofinger.


----------



## ZachK

King Diamond - Them (Vinyl/Cassette)
Misfits - Walk Among Us (Cassette)
Death - Leprosy
BTBAM - Colors


----------



## KVL7

BTBAM - Colors, The Great Misdirect, Parallax 2
Winterfylleth - Threnody of Triumph
Slough Feg - Hardworlder
Opeth - Still Life remaster
Enslaved - Riitiir
Nile - At the Gate of Sethu

BTBAM has quickly become one of my absolute favorites, especially because of Parallax 2, that album is unbelievable.


----------



## Dayviewer

Recently picked up:
Meshuggah - Catch 33
Trivium - Shogun
Black Stone Cherry - Black Stone Cherry

Started buying about 2 years ago, current collection at 72  :






Also on pre-order:
Intervals - A Voice Within
Alaya - Thrones


----------



## technomancer

Dokken - All 3 Rock Candy Remasters
Ghost - If You Have Ghost
Iced Earth - Plagues of Bablyon
Periphery - Clear
Red Dragon Cartel - Red Dragon Cartel


----------



## TylerEstes

Literally the only 2 CDs I have are King Night by Salem and Defective Epitaph by Xasthur. I just download everything else from Youtube and Soundcloud.  Anyone wanna buy my Xasthur CD?


----------



## Veldar

Loveless - MBV


----------



## ridner

Eye Of The Storm 7" on white vinyl LTD to 200 copies


----------



## p0ke

I pre-ordered a bunch of cd's a couple of weeks ago:

Amoral - Fallen Leaves & Dead Sparrows
Stam1na - SLK
Delayhead - Vol. 80%
Periphery - Clean

Clean arrived last week, the new Stam1na album should be here on friday, then Amoral on the friday, and finally the Delayhead two weeks later.
I also bought my first ever digital-only album today: Status Abnormis - Call of the Void. It was too awesome to resist owning in flac-format 

As for my collection: I have been collecting cd's since I was 10 or something, but I had a fairly long break when internet connections became fast enough to "steal" them  I consider listening to music on youtube/spotify/etc. stealing, by the way. Now that I have a job, I can afford buying cd's, so my collection has started growing again. I have approximately 100 cd's at the moment, everything from Eminem (yep, lol) to various underground death metal albums  Mostly metal though. 
Albums I'm planning on acquiring sometime soon:

Metallica - Ride the Lightning, Kill 'Em All, ...And Justice for All
Gojira - Terra Incognita, The Link, From Mars To Sirius
all the Pantera albums
Strapping Young Lad - SYL, City, The New Black, Heavy as a Real Heavy Thing
Amoral -Wound Creations, Decrowning, Reptile Ride, Show Your Colors
Children of Bodom - Something Wild, Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper


----------



## Cyntex

Hannes Grossmann - Radial Covenant + his drum dvd (even though I don't drum it mighjt lead to some new ideas)


----------



## ridner

Behemoth - The Satanist CD/DVD


----------



## Fiction

Veldar said:


> Loveless - MBV



I see you've just discovered /mu/ 

I recently purchased;

Exivious ; Liminal
Wintersun ; Time I
Persefone ; Spiritual Migration
Les Claypool ; Of Whales & Woe


----------



## SeanSan

I just got Whispered's "Shogunate Macabre"

Pretty sick stuff!


----------



## JEngelking

Deftones- White Pony

Also, my pre-order of Periphery's Clear finally comes in the mail today, so that too.


----------



## Michael T

Behemoth -The Satanist


----------



## kung_fu

Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot
Deftones - White Pony
Avichi - Catharsis Absolute
Artificial Brain - Labyrinth Constellation
Castevet - Obsian


----------



## ridner

SYL - The New Black 12"

reading this back out loud made laugh


----------



## Veldar

Fiction said:


> I see you've just discovered /mu/



Haha, I love their you made me realise EP but Loveless just has an atmosphere about it.


----------



## 3trv5u

Recent = in 2014


Behemoth - The Satanist (hands down best album I've ever bought)
Sepultura - Arise
Sepultura - Chaos A.D.
Meshuggah - Nothing
Slipknot - Iowa
Emperor - Live Inferno
Abigail Williams - In The Absence Of Light
Abigail Williams - Becoming
Venom - Welcome To Hell
All Shall Perish - Awaken The Dreamers
The Faceless - Autotheism
The Faceless - Planetary Duality
Fallujah - The Harvest Wombs
Infant Annihilator - The Palpable Leprosy of Pollution


----------



## ridner

Cannibal Corpse: 
The Wretched Spawn 12" Picture Disc
Bloodthirst 12" Picture Disc


----------



## Cyntex

Obscura - Cosmogenesis
Obscura - Omnivium
Rivers of Nihil - Seeds Of Conscious Light


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Yesterday I got Foo Fighters greatest hits (i usually hate greatest hits but I had to many songs stuck in my head)
I also bought Them Crooked Vultures only album.


----------



## ridner

12" Black Vinyl


----------



## Carvinkook

Carcass ~ heartwork... I just couldn't get that tone out of my head for some reason.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I just had to have this...






Limited yellow vinyl - kickass f***ing album!


----------



## DLG

Had a nice thrash haul come in. 

Voivod - Killing Technology
Voivod - Dimension Hatross

both first press. 

picked up the last four Municipal Waste full lengths just because. 

As well as the reissue of Nuclear Assault - Handle With Care with the live album tacked on to it.


----------



## alchemyst

Cynic:
- Focus (extended edition)
- Traced in Air
- Carbon Based Anatomy
- Kindly Bent to Free Us (ltd.ed. box set)


----------



## Bovar

Demilich - 20th Adversary of Emptiness double digipak CD, pure genius!


----------



## JEngelking

Mastodon- Remission, Leviathan, Blood Mountain, AND Crack the Skye. 
Opeth- Deliverance
Dream Theater- Images and Words


----------



## JustMac

JEngelking said:


> Mastodon- Remission, Leviathan, Blood Mountain, AND Crack the Skye.
> Opeth- Deliverance
> Dream Theater- Images and Words


 Have you previously listened to the Mastodon albums? They're all phenomenal, the first two especially so


----------



## JEngelking

JustMac said:


> Have you previously listened to the Mastodon albums? They're all phenomenal, the first two especially so



Oh yeah, I've had Blood Mountain and Crack the Skye on my iPod for a couple years now and Mastodon's one of my favorite bands, I just never had the physical copies. I love all their albums, and Leviathan's great, although Remission I've only listened through properly once or twice, so I'm especially excited to spin that one a few times.

Now I just gotta get Call of the Mastodon to complete the discography.


----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion
Cynic - Kindly Bent to Free Us
Karnivool - Asymmetry
KXM - KXM
Vandenberg's Moonkings


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion
Soreption - Engineering The Void


----------



## Michael

Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion
Behemoth - The Satanist
Marduk - Serpent Sermon


----------



## TheBloodstained

This came with the mail today...






The special edition includes a live dvd with the Devin Townsend Band, which was the main reason that I had to have this album 
I'm currently looking for a few other limited/special edition Devin releases. "Terria" comes first on my list.


----------



## cwhitey2

Sunday I bought:

TBDM - Everblack
Intronaut - Habitual Levitations
and Amon Amarth - Deceiver of the Gods


----------



## Cyntex

Intervals - A Voice Within


----------



## Cyntex

Cynic - Kindly bent to free us


----------



## Mwoit

Napalm Death - Utilitarian
Gridlink - Longhena
Daughters - S/T
Secret Of Mana OST
Dragon Quest VIII OST (Symphony)
Maximum The Hormone - Yosh&#363; Fukush&#363;


----------



## JEngelking

Intervals- A Voice Within
Animals as Leaders- The Joy of Motion


----------



## Don Vito

Bought this at the thrift store for 99 cents, and so far I was expecting some Korean R&B/pop, but the 3rd track on one of the CD's(it's a 6 set box ) is literally a nu metal song. There's also a song with a thrash metal riff that sounds exactly like one riff from Master of Puppets with a gnarly keyboard solo being played over it.


----------



## Lickers

Yesterday was a good day for purchases - both new and gap fillers in my collection to make up for the amount of purely digital music I have with no physical media. 

Crosses - Crosses
Meshuggah - Koloss
Entombed - To Ride, Shoot Straight and Speak The Truth
Fear Factory - Obsolete
Palms - Palms
Sepultura - Chaos AD


----------



## blaaargh

got some grindcore 7"s and tapes from Jordan of Priapus' distro... check it out, got some good deals on there. He threw that BrainxToilet tape in for free too, awesome dude
HYGIENE RECORDS | Home | Online Store Powered by Storenvy


----------



## technomancer

Stork - Broken Pieces ( R.I.P Shane  )


----------



## Volsung

My most recent haul was:

-From 'Projekt Records'"

Paulina Cassidy - Sugar Wingshiver
Melodyguild - Aitu
Mercury's Antennea - A Waking Ghost Inside
Radiana - self titled debut
This Ascension - Walk Softly, a Dream Lies Here
Lycia - Compilation Appearances Vol. 2
I also bought a label sampler. 

-From elsewhere

Christian Death - Atrocities
Mephisto Walz - IIIrd Incarnation

I'm still waiting the the 'Melana Chasmata' box set by Triptykon, but those won't be out till the end of the month apparently.


----------



## broj15

definitely not everything i've bought in the past few weeks, but some of my personal favs.






Vinyl:
Two Knights - Shut Up 12" (black vinyl limited to 150)
Frameworks - Loom 12" (180g black vinyl limited to 250)
Ron Jeremy - Understanding and Appreciating Classical Music 7". Everyone's favorite adult film star plays Bach, Beethoven & more on harmonica & piano (limited to IDK on yellow vinyl)

Tapes:
Flesh Born - All The Pain I built up (purple cassette, limited to 50)
City Cop - Seasons EP (white cassette w/ orange tape. purchased on most recent tour. Not sure if it's limited or not)

Should have the early bird edition of American Football's Self titled in this week and the pre-order version of Flesh Born's Han by the end of the month.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I got some generic stuff recently 
Master Of Puppets and the Black Album by Metallica.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

My last paycheck I bought This Dream Calls for Blood by Deathangel.
I'm considering getting a shit ton of Testament and Revocation.
I've been in the mood for some thrash lately.


----------



## Cyntex

Monuments - Gnosis ltd edition
Monuments - The Amanuensis ltd edition
Revocation - Revocation

TBDM - Fool ' Em All dvd


----------



## Cyntex

SepticFlesh - Titan


----------



## JEngelking

Dream Theater- Systematic Chaos
Lorde- Pure Heroine
Architects- Lost Together, Lost Forever
Monuments- The Amaneunsis


----------



## broj15

I was digging through some boxes at work the other day and hit a vein of good stuff






Left to right:
Lock and Key - No Fate
Planes Mistaken For Stars - s/t
Red Animal War - Breaking in an Angel
Settlefish - Dance a while, Upset
Cross My Heart - Temporary Contemporary
Shikari - s/t ep (apparently doubles as a cd-rom that has a live show on it. we'll see how tat goes&#8230






this is the Lock and Key cd. Only has data on part of the cd but the print goes all over. I thought it was cool.


and all for ~$5


----------



## Cyntex

JEngelking said:


> Dream Theater- Systematic Chaos
> Lorde- Pure Heroine
> Architects- Lost Together, Lost Forever
> Monuments- The Amaneunsis



How is the Lorde album? I really liked their song Royals, not that familiar with this kind of music that's why I ask.


----------



## JoryGriffin

Warrel Dane - Praises to the War Machine


Not really a haul, but I saw this and couldn't resist.

Limited edition, includes free CD, brand new, £5! 

That's only 8.43 US Dollar!

I'm a real fan of this album, Warrel drops some huge choruses.


----------



## JEngelking

Cyntex said:


> How is the Lorde album? I really liked their song Royals, not that familiar with this kind of music that's why I ask.



I really enjoy it, actually. I'm by no means a huge pop music buff, but there are some pop artists I like. That said, I think that the album is a different take on pop music. It's a refreshing change from the typical four-on-the-floor dance beat anthem songs that seem to be all over the charts nowadays. It's worth a listen IMO, my personal favorite songs off of it would probably be Tennis Court and Buzzcut Season.


----------



## MFB

Cyntex said:


> How is the Lorde album? I really liked their song Royals, not that familiar with this kind of music that's why I ask.



Lorde's album is pretty stellar. I've listened to it a few times, and like J said, Tennis Court is definitely a standout track, despite it now being on the radio so it'll probably get beaten to death. It's a pretty laid back album, I can't think of anything that's really 'in your face' on there like most commercial music.


----------



## Cyntex

Allright, guess I will pick up a copy then, it's always nice to hear something new


----------



## JEngelking

MFB said:


> Lorde's album is pretty stellar. I've listened to it a few times, and like J said, Tennis Court is definitely a standout track, despite it now being on the radio so it'll probably get beaten to death. It's a pretty laid back album, I can't think of anything that's really 'in your face' on there like most commercial music.



I'm glad you mentioned it not being 'in your face', that's a good way to describe it and a good way to say how it differs from a a good part of today's pop music.


----------



## yingmin

Dug through the discount CD bin while at Best Buy, as is my wont. Walked away with:

Weezer - Blue Album
Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsys
The Lovin' Spoonful - 60s compilation
Maxwell - Now

Maxwell was the outlier, as I wasn't entirely sure when I grabbed it whether or not I like Maxwell. He's one of a group of R&B artists that came out at the same time (or, at least, that I became aware of at the same time) that I have trouble distinguishing. I think I like Maxwell, but not D'Angelo. Does anybody still do this? Buy music somewhat blind, seeing what you like and don't?


----------



## ZachK

CDs: Devin Townsend - Deconstruction

Tapes: Forcefed Demo (Some hardcore band I've never heard of from way back, anyone got any info?)
King Diamond - Conspiracy
King Kobra - Ready to Strike
Grim Reaper - See You In Hell - really stoked on this one

Vinyl: The Time - What Time Is It?
Manfred Mann's Earth Band - The Roaring Silence


----------



## SeanSan

Just picked up Pantera's "Far Beyond Driven" at a 2nd hand place for 40 kronor (6ish USD?). Pretty sick and a great addition to my CD collection.


----------



## Cyntex

Chris Letchford - Lighbox and both tab books.


----------



## DC23

Cyntex said:


> View attachment 42068
> 
> 
> Chris Letchford - Lighbox and both tab books.



Awesome! I'm awaiting mine too!


----------



## Cyntex

DC23 said:


> Awesome! I'm awaiting mine too!



I preorder mine in end May, last week I emailed Chris and this week it arrived, so I don' t know how long you have waiting, but it could take a while.


----------



## Cyntex

Revocation - Deathless
FAllujah - The Flesh Prevails


----------



## ridner

Revocation - Deathless CD
At the Gates - At War with Reality vinyl
Windhand - Live at Roadburn vinyl
At the Gates - Terminal Spirit Disease vinyl
Goatwhore - Constricting Rage of the Merciless vinyl
Windhand/Salem's Pot split 10" vinyl


----------



## misingonestring

Had to buy this thing online, cause I can't find it anywhere. Not even on iTunes.

Loving it so far, but I'm kinda pissed the case got cracked in shipping.


----------



## ridner

At the Gates - The Red In The Sky Is Ours (Vinyl)
Slipknot - Voliminal: Inside the Nine (DVD)


----------



## Ulvhedin

Fred Brum - Transcendence
Marduk - Wormwood
Atanatos - Beast awakened
Borknagar - Urd
Carach Angren - Death came through a phantom ship
Steve vai - Sex and religion
Thunder - Backstreet symphony


----------



## ridner

Windhand/Salem's Pot 10" Split. Red Vinyl LTD to 150 Copies


----------



## fps

Monster Magnet - Milking The Stars
A great re-imagining of last year's great Last Patrol album \m/


----------



## ridner

The Motherload 12" Picture Disc. Black Friday Record Store Day Release. LTD to 5000 Copies


----------



## ridner

The Crown's very first 7". Transparent Orange Vinyl LTD to 200 Copies


----------



## Ulvhedin

Michael Angelo Batio - Intermezzo
Hour of Penace - Regicide
Hour of Penace - Sedition
Thy art is murder - Hate
Vesania - Deus ex machina
Revocation - Deathless

A bit dry on the cd-front lately, but there's always something to get!

Lately I've tried to support and explore independent/unknown artists , so if there's forumites who has their own cds, send me a pm and we'll see what happens


----------



## ridner




----------



## ridner

Band Exclusive Color: Purple Vinyl LTD to 100 Copies





Red Vinyl LTD to 400 Copies


----------



## Cyntex

Hour of Penance - Regicide
Misery Index - The Killing Gods
Misery Index - Discordia
Origin - Omnipresent


damn the drums on the new Hour of Penance are so much fun to listen to!


----------



## JEngelking

Devin Townsend- Ocean Machine, Infinity, Terria, Addicted
Circa Survive- Descensus


----------



## MFB

Picked up Electric Wizard's "Time to Die" and a new copy of "Witchcult Today" because I don't know what happened to my other one


----------



## Cyntex

Misery Index - Heirs To Thievery
Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Basically took Christmas Amazon gift cards as an opportunity to get all my favorite albums from this year:

Revocation - Deathless
Opeth - Pale Communion
The Haunted - Exit Wounds
Mare Cognitum - Phobos Monolith
Conquering Dystopia

Plus Dopethrone and Sunbather, because gawdamn I can't believe I didn't own those yet.


----------



## ridner

Weed-Green vinyl LTD to 200 copies


----------



## Cyntex

Polyphia - Muse


----------



## ridner

Limited to 100 copies


----------



## Decreate

Babymetal - Live at Budokan


----------



## Kobalt

Periphery - Juggernaut: Alpha
Meshuggah - Koloss (for my brother's birthday)
Born of Osiris - Tomorrow We Die Alive (why not? purchase, since I really liked it on YouTube)

On order @ HMV, due next week.
Periphery - Juggernaut: Omega (Quebec laws held it back because of the DVD)
Meshuggah - obZen (I want an actual physical copy)
Deftones - Diamond Eyes (also want a physical copy)


----------



## technomancer

Been a while since I posted in here 

Joe Bonamassa - Different Shades of Blue
Epica - Requiem for the Indifferent
Epica - The Quantum Enigma
Epica - The Divine Conspiracy
Evergrey - Hymns for the Broken
Paul Gilbert - Stone Uphill Pushing Man
Nick Johnston - In a Locked Room on the Moon
Nick Johnston - Public Display of Infection
Nick Johnston - Atomic Mind
Lynch Mob - Sun Red Sun
Mr. Big - What If...
Mr. Big - ...The Stories We Could Tell
Periphery - Juggernaut: Alpha
Periphery - Juggernaut: Omega
Drew Peterson - Zero Mantra
Pink Floyd - The Endless River
Scar Symmetry - The Singularity Phase I - Neohumanity
Slash - World on Fire
Sweet & Lynch - Only to Rise
Tarot - Gravity of Light
Steve Vai - The Story of Light


----------



## Santuzzo

lately I've been listening a lot to the following albums:

Larry Carlton - On Solid Ground
Chelsea Grin - Ashes To Ashes
Chelsea Grin - Evolve
Born Of Osiris - The Discovery
Born Of Osiris - A Higher Place
Born Of Osiris - The New Reign
Born Of Osiris - Tomorrow We Die Alive
Beyoncé - Beyoncé
Dream Theater - Dream Theater


----------



## Cyntex

Misery Index - Traitors


Shipping took nearly 2 months... I hate false shipping advertisements, it said 3 to 5 days..


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I got my self Bleach by Nirvana on vinyl.


----------



## ridner

All Formats: Covered


----------



## Cyntex

Devin Townsend - Z2 dark matters & sky blue

Maarch of the poozers is pretty epic sounding!


----------



## Cyntex

Aesop Rock - Labor Days
Aesop Rock - None Shall Pass
Aesop Rock - Bazooka Tooth
Hail Mary Mallon - Bestiary


----------



## ridner

LTD to 500 Copies


----------



## Cyntex

Greydon Square - Type 1 The Kardashev Scale
Geydon Square - Type 2 The Mandelbrot set


----------



## Arsenal12




----------



## Ulvhedin

Die Antwoord - 5
Die Antwoord - Donker mag
Rory Gallagher - Against the grain


----------



## Kobalt

I felt like my 26-year old self needed those in my collection.


----------



## zappatton2

A little "after the fact", but this is my Record Store Day haul. The first 7 directly from the local shop, the last 4 ordered online and delivered soon after. A few of these I already had on CD, but of my new purchases, I can NOT stop listening to Beyond Creation (a band someone had suggested on this very site) and the Gary Numan record. In the past couple of weeks, they've been trading places on my turntable, such seriously, addictively amazing albums!


----------



## zappatton2

Apologies for the double post, but in my enthusiasm I had to share, this will be my last album splurge for a very long while.

Basically, this is my tax return (not all of it, still got bills to pay), bought a ton of albums I had been wanting on vinyl for a while (of which this is a sample). The Metallica picture disc sounds a little run down, I think I'll be holding on to the CD for that one, but it is a cool "just to have" sort of thing. Everything else (so far) sounds great.

Right at the same time as I was buying all of these, a co-worker was giving away his old records, of which I scored a bunch of Bowie (one of which pictured here), the Clash and ELO, for FREEEE!! All this music will keep my ears busy for weeks, currently spinning Blackjazz, what an awesome album. Only guys I'm still waiting on are original pressings of Life of Agony - River Runs Red and Slayer's Seasons. In the words of Stimpy, "joooyyyy".


----------



## Kobalt

Two new additions. Got a liking in Division Bell, so I went back and got it. Also got my hands on my childhood "marquee" album; listening to it since 1999, still awesome.


----------



## Cyntex

^ That Aesop Rock record is sooo good! 


Paul Wardingham - The Human Affliction


----------



## Cyntex

Received a bunch of stuff from Unique Leader Records:

Spawn Of Possession - Cabinet
Kronos - Arisen New Era
Alterbeast - Immortal
Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds
Eschaton - Sentinel Apocalypse
Rings Of Saturn - Lugal Ki En


----------



## TheBloodstained

Found these in my mailbox when I came home from work 






Absolutely love these albums 

Also, my grandmother on my fathers side died recently, and one thing I got from her home was a CD with Vivaldi's "Four Seasons". It was something we used to enjoy listening to together back when I was younger, so it's a dear memory of her to me (...and it's a beautiful piece of music)


----------



## zappatton2

It was a while coming, I ordered with a friend, it arrived a while ago but I didn't get to see him to pick it up until yesterday. Already listened to four times over. Love this album! Love the shirt (which is already accumulating cat hair). Love the booklet. I think the sealed item is glossy photos, but I don't wait to break the seal on it. Very happy with the whole package!


----------



## ridner

'Deep Purple' vinyl LTD to 300 copies


----------



## zappatton2

Went to the Ottawa Record Show, armed with a list of hip-hop albums I'd been looking for, but still came away with far more metal. Old habits and all.


----------



## ridner

Ritual Killer - Exterminance CD


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KingVee said:


> I felt like my 26-year old self needed those in my collection.



Very nice! 



zappatton2 said:


> Apologies for the double post, but in my enthusiasm I had to share, this will be my last album splurge for a very long while.
> 
> Basically, this is my tax return (not all of it, still got bills to pay), bought a ton of albums I had been wanting on vinyl for a while (of which this is a sample). The Metallica picture disc sounds a little run down, I think I'll be holding on to the CD for that one, but it is a cool "just to have" sort of thing. Everything else (so far) sounds great.
> 
> Right at the same time as I was buying all of these, a co-worker was giving away his old records, of which I scored a bunch of Bowie (one of which pictured here), the Clash and ELO, for FREEEE!! All this music will keep my ears busy for weeks, currently spinning Blackjazz, what an awesome album. Only guys I'm still waiting on are original pressings of Life of Agony - River Runs Red and Slayer's Seasons. In the words of Stimpy, "joooyyyy".



Cool to see Ummagumma, Bazooka Tooth, and ZS Spiders From Mars. 

... and never thought I'd see a Hank Williams album touching a Public Enemy album. Both great in their own respect. 

Nice haul.


----------



## ridner

LTD to 500 copies


----------



## JEngelking

Fiiinally got my hands on The Ocean's Pelagial.


----------



## ASoC

Ended up taking a trip down to Vintage Vinyl while I'm on vacation here in St. Louis. I managed to spend a lot more money than I originally intended


----------



## ridner

black/gold swirl


----------



## Kobalt

The story goes like this... I began buying the majority of Meshuggah albums to build a CD collection. I couldn't find obZen anywhere locally and didn't want to order it online (it would have been much easier, of course).

So I ordered through my local HMV store some time mid-2014, but they never got in contact with me. While I hit up a different HMV in early 2015, I inquired about it, and they said they even had an order dating back to 2011 still pending. Weird... Eventually they got me a copy, but I never went...

Was browsing through the metal section today, and look what I found. 

Supposedly one out of 2500 "stricted limited" deluxe digipak edition.


----------



## Kobalt

Double post.

I love Walmart, only place I can find stuff like this.


----------



## JEngelking

Picked up the new Baroness album today, stoked to listen all the way through it.


----------



## zappatton2

Finally found a copy of Carpenter Brut's Trilogy on vinyl for under three digits. It seems to me that with the growing popularity of Discogs, the prices for albums are going through the roof. I know it's a supply and demand market driven thing, but it's still irritating when people buy up copies of a release and sell them for like $300 each!! It actually makes me throw even more $$ at new releases in the hopes that I can get them before they get insane expensive.

That said, I just got my notice that the new Vektor is on it's way, super-excited about that!! Thinking I might have to jump on the Gorguts Erosion of Sanity preorder, I used to have it on tape literally decades ago, thinking it might be time to rekindle that fire (before that sells out too, and becomes hella-pricey).


----------



## Nlelith

Just received 2 books (one of them is audiobook) and 2 The Limousines CDs from Eric Victorino.


----------



## You

Who uses CD anymore?


----------



## abeigor

zappatton2 said:


> It was a while coming, I ordered with a friend, it arrived a while ago but I didn't get to see him to pick it up until yesterday. Already listened to four times over. Love this album! Love the shirt (which is already accumulating cat hair). Love the booklet. I think the sealed item is glossy photos, but I don't wait to break the seal on it. Very happy with the whole package!



YES


----------



## zappatton2

Reviving this thread as I got a little surprise in the mail. I had pre-ordered this box set a while back and hadn't heard much for a while, but got this puppy at the door before I even got a shipment notice. Apologies for the graininess, using my POS work phone. Man, I forgot just how much I love World Coming Down, easily Type O's most underrated album, IMO.


----------



## Darchetype

zappatton2 said:


> Reviving this thread as I got a little surprise in the mail. I had pre-ordered this box set a while back and hadn't heard much for a while, but got this puppy at the door before I even got a shipment notice. Apologies for the graininess, using my POS work phone. Man, I forgot just how much I love World Coming Down, easily Type O's most underrated album, IMO.
> View attachment 73536
> View attachment 73537


I think WCD may be their most depressing album, you can really feel the heavy weight in some of the songs.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So is that the RoadRunner box set?


----------



## zappatton2

The906 said:


> So is that the RoadRunner box set?


It is indeed, so no Dead Again. Wish it also included The Least Worst Of, as that had some unique tracks and edits.


----------



## Seabeast2000

zappatton2 said:


> It is indeed, so no Dead Again. Wish it also included The Least Worst Of, as that had some unique tracks and edits.


I noticed even spotify doesn't have Dead Again. 

Bummer the band and all things TON died with Pete.


----------



## zappatton2

So I gotta say, I'm pretty impressed with the Ozzy boxset. Includes all his albums (apart from Talk of the Devil), an album of B-sides (some I'd never even heard, despite being a fan for 30 years), and a flexi-disc of a cool, very 80's sounding "See You on the Other Side", complete with backing vocals and saxamaphone solo.

As a fan of vinyl, the last few albums I've bought really haven't sounded that great, I thought it might be my needle or something, but these sound amazing, haven't gotten through all of them, but so far, fantastic pressings!


----------



## toner

My post recent purchase was Ola's Master of the Universe. I dig it!


----------



## zappatton2

I went bonkers over the holiday, got a few albums as gifts, got a bunch of $$ too, which I also promptly converted to albums. For the next couple of months, I will be avoiding the record shops, needless to say. This is just a sample;

Metal/Punk/Alt. Rock
(Bad Religion, Bad Brains, Crimson Glory, Mr. Bungle, Fantomas box set, Death Breath, Red Fang, Royal Blood, Napalm Death)

Hip-Hop
(Mantronix, Oddisee, Black Milk, The Coup, Brand Nubian, Paris, Naught by Nature, Gangsta Boo)

and a bunch of other stuff
(Third World, Valerie June, Priest, Dream Wife, Major Lazer, Noise Unit, Adia Victoria, Birdy, Ari Lennox)


----------



## spudmunkey

I so so so so so miss CD shopping.  I still would, if I had a real place to store them. Right now, my ~2,000 or so are in boxes, up on shelves near the ceiling in the garage.  it's been years since I've bought a CD...probably 10?

Before that, I used to work at two record stores (one for used CDs and one for new) and miss it a lot. Paid for shit, though.


----------



## DeathbyDesign

I count myself lucky that we have some decent record stores in AZ to buy CDs. I have been holding back as of late (wedding planning, paying out debt, boring stuff) but if I stream an album and it is killer, I make a quick run to pick it up when I can. I have a few large plastic bins in my garage currently filled with CDs since I don't have my new office set up yet but am looking forward to unboxing them.


----------



## Seabeast2000

DeathbyDesign said:


> I count myself lucky that we have some decent record stores in AZ to buy CDs. I have been holding back as of late (wedding planning, paying out debt, boring stuff) but if I stream an album and it is killer, I make a quick run to pick it up when I can. I have a few large plastic bins in my garage currently filled with CDs since I don't have my new office set up yet but am looking forward to unboxing them.


I need to hit Zia now that I'm nearby one with work.


----------



## zappatton2

So this is gonna be my final music haul of 2020. Too many unplanned expenses have fallen my way, and records are pricey, so despite my LP addiction, I gots no choice but to cut it off here for a while. Still, I think these'll keep me happy for a little while at least


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zakk Sabbath


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> Zakk Sabbath



Something to be said..I was bored with this. Most of my initial Sabbath exposure, ngl, was Speak of the Devil. Columbia House did it. 

To get back to proper listening, I bought another copy for car:


----------



## zappatton2

Okay, I've been going a little nuts with the music splurge, need to take a break again for the sake of my bank account! This is but a sample of the latest acquisitions;

Metal & Punk:





Hip-Hop & Electronic:





Post-punk & Synthwave:





Indie rock, alternative & Reggae:


----------



## Furtive Glance

I just grabbed DT's Live in London boxset. Have yet to watch/listen to it though.


----------



## Steo

Ordered all this yesterday, got the Grief eater & Primitive man lp's this morning.
Grief eater- s/t (lp)
Primitive man- Immersion (lp)
Suffering Quota- life in disgust (lp)
Eye flys- Tub of lard (cd)
Throat- Decade of passive aggression (2xcd)
Whoresnation- mephitism (lp)
Whoresnation/Chiens/Dead instrument split (lp)


----------



## nightflameauto

zappatton2 said:


> Okay, I've been going a little nuts with the music splurge, need to take a break again for the sake of my bank account! This is but a sample of the latest acquisitions;
> 
> Metal & Punk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hip-Hop & Electronic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-punk & Synthwave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indie rock, alternative & Reggae:


LOL, of all the crazy crossover potential. . .TFW->SSO was not one I was expecting today.

Currently awaiting a Dodecahedron CD, the entire Haken discography (owned on digital, wanted hard copies), Ne Obliviscaris CDs, and have just received in the last few weeks Dodecahedron CDs, the entire Death discography (long past due to replace lost copies), Ne Obliviscaris older release CDs, Ad Nauseum, Imperial Triumphant, Portal and a few other stragglers coming from oversea. Been a busy few days/weeks of musical purchases. I'll have to sit down at home at some point and make a full list. I went CD crazy here lately.


----------



## zappatton2

nightflameauto said:


> LOL, of all the crazy crossover potential. . .TFW->SSO was not one I was expecting today.
> 
> Currently awaiting a Dodecahedron CD, the entire Haken discography (owned on digital, wanted hard copies), Ne Obliviscaris CDs, and have just received in the last few weeks Dodecahedron CDs, the entire Death discography (long past due to replace lost copies), Ne Obliviscaris older release CDs, Ad Nauseum, Imperial Triumphant, Portal and a few other stragglers coming from oversea. Been a busy few days/weeks of musical purchases. I'll have to sit down at home at some point and make a full list. I went CD crazy here lately.


Lol, yeah, it worked in both threads. I gotta start buying CDs again, I swear I dropped 7 grand in records over the course of a year, not because I'm buying more of them, the prices just seems to keep going up. Hell, I could'a bought a new custom shop guitar with that kinda money!!


----------



## nightflameauto

zappatton2 said:


> Lol, yeah, it worked in both threads. I gotta start buying CDs again, I swear I dropped 7 grand in records over the course of a year, not because I'm buying more of them, the prices just seems to keep going up. Hell, I could'a bought a new custom shop guitar with that kinda money!!


Brutal.

Though I'm fast approaching that. Made the decision to get physical media of any band I've bought digital copies of that I actually care about so I can't get locked out of them as platforms move around. That's a lot of music to catch up on. I've got a whole list of other bands to go through yet, but decided to give my wallet a moment to catch its breath.


----------



## Steo

Lots of sludge-y stuff.

Genuflection Lp pre order
Slave Hands - World Rid Of All Living LP
Necrot - Mortal LP
Come To Grief - Pray For The End LP


----------



## FancyFish

Been meaning to post in this thread for a while. Would love to post all of my collection one day but here's my latest haul:





From top to bottom, left to right:

Imperial Triumphant - Alphaville
Swans - The Glowing Man
Krallice - Ygg huur
Cara Neir - Phase Out
The Saddest Landscape - Darkness Forgives
Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea
N.I.L. - Neglect.Forget.Remember


----------



## zappatton2

I've been keeping an eye out for the Neutral Milk Hotel repress.


----------



## Karg

Finally decided to start my collection. Bought some classics and some new stuff. 

Looking to expand soon, especially with some less "mainstream" stuff, but I had to buy some all time favorites.


----------



## zappatton2

Karg said:


> View attachment 92563
> 
> 
> Finally decided to start my collection. Bought some classics and some new stuff.
> 
> Looking to expand soon, especially with some less "mainstream" stuff, but I had to buy some all time favorites.


Whoa, that is a mighty haul!!!


----------



## Steo

latest purchases 
Pitch shifter. The 1990 demo (12")
Head cleaner/ Cows split 7"
Zeni geva/ x rated x split 7"
V/a on these black days volume 4. 2x 7"


----------



## TheBloodstained

The latest arrivals:
Devin Townsend - Galactic Quarantine (vinyl, cd, bluray)
Earthside - A Dream In Static (vinyl)
Ola Englund - Starzinger (vinyl)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My most recent, SUNN - Pyroclasts. The cover/liner art on their last two albums is incredible, and Steve Albini really did maximum justice to their soundscapes.

I preordered the new BIG|BRAVE/The Body split, due to ship in September and I can hardly wait.


----------



## Nonapod

Cvlt ov the Svn - We are the Dragon
Wilderun - Veil of Imagination

I found both of these on my Spotify "Discover Weekly" playlist (algorithmically/automagically assembled based on your listening patterns) . I've had a lot of luck with those.


----------



## Steo

Good mix here:
Na'kay: cancer aesthetics (cd)
Teething: The night we regret (cd) We will regret this some day (cd)
Tomb mould: planetary clairvoyance (lp)
Vacant coffin: sewer skullpture (cd)
Excrement of war Cathode Ray coma (lp)
Dystopia The aftermath (lp) Human= garbage (lp)


----------



## Chris Bowsman

I used to buy CDs like my life depended on it, now there are thousands in my garage. 

Anymore, I buy vinyl or CDs from people on Bandcamp if available, and limit it to stuff I really, really want. The last couple I got were Chris Thile’s latest on vinyl (he’s a mandolin virtuoso), Pathos & Logos, and a stack of Bad Wolves, God Forbid, and Vagus Nerve direct from Doc Coyle.


----------



## thrsher

over the last 3-4 years i have really come to a grinding halt on cd purchases. i probably have close to 5k cds. only in the past two years have a actually started buying digital instead of physical. i use Roon to manage all my media now.


----------



## zappatton2

A sample of the last 5 months of album addiction;

Amyl & The Sniffers, Blind Delon/Contre Soiree, Brand Nubian, Budgie
Cannibal Corpse, Clutch, Drab Majesty, D Smoke
Caro Emerald, Fanny, Foreign Beggars, Sharon Jones

Late of the Pier, Little Simz, Lene Lovich, Mary Goes Round
Necrophobic, Our Daughter's Wedding, Priest, Red Lorry Yellow Lorry
Screaming Females, Sly & The Family Stone, Gizelle Smith, 1349


----------



## zappatton2

And of course, for the on-the-go experience;
ASAP Rocky, Blood Incantation, Phoebe Bridgers, Billie Eilish, Ghost
Gunship, Hectorine, Kurnugia, Killer Dwarves, Kendrick Lamar
MF Doom, The Midnight, Rico Nasty, Necrot, Ozzy Osbourne
Shadowrunner, Slugdge, Tame Impala, Termanology, Warlock


----------



## Marked Man

Steve Hackett's first 5 Solo album collection (first time ever hearing any of them)
Likewise for Kingdom Come and Steven Wilson solo.
Liquid Tension Experiment III
King Diamond - Abigail II
Gojira - From Mars to Sirius
Triptykon - Melana Chasmata


Concert DVDs:

Rammstein - Volkerball
Gojira - Flesh Alive


----------



## zappatton2

Ironically, I started buying vinyl records in the late 90's, not out of an inherent love of the medium, but mostly because people were giving them away in droves, and I liked that I could walk away from a garage sale with fistfuls of albums for a quarter a piece.

Well, late last year I picked up the new Archspire on CD, the first CD I've purchased in just over a decade, and now that we live in a world where CDs are the largely neglected, inexpensive form of physical music, I've gone a little nuts;

A sampling of recent purchases;
Archspire, Avalanches, Blade Killer, Carpenter Brut, Chvrches
Crypta, Logic, Infected Mushroom, Nina Boldt, Emma Ruth Rundle w/ Thou
She Wants Revenge, $uicideboy$, Tame Impala, Tangerine Dream, Yelawolf


----------



## Manurack

Recently found Kataklsym's album 'In The Arms of Devastation' and it's such a kick ass album to enjoy.




And also Unearth's 'III: In The Eyes of the Fire' is a damn good album.


----------



## zappatton2

I've managed to go over two months without any album purchases, which for me has to be a 30-year record! So I decided to reward myself with a modest haul (sadly, no metal this time around);

Adrianne Lenker, Vinnie Paz
ACTORS, H.E.R., Kælan Mikla, Jessica Moss
Chvrches


----------



## Steo

Just ordered:
1 x Sulaco - The Privilege (LP)
1 x Nak'ay - Closed Doors / Opened Veins (LP)
1 x Headless Death - A Hideous Warning (LP)
1 x Dove - Eight Letters (7")
1 x Demilich - Nespithe (LP)


----------



## zappatton2

Most recent acquisitions to add to the pile;
Madlib, Sampa the Great, Oddisee
Dropkick Murpheys, Lianne La Havas, Origin
Inferi, The Casket Girls, Love is All I Bring (Reggae comp.), Run the Jewels, Nipsey Hussle
Iron & Wine, Roxi Drive, Sonsombre, Black Marble, Bat For Lashes


----------



## FancyFish

Keep forgetting to post in here, but here's everything since the last time. All the Envy CDs and the Convulsing LP are probably my favorite from these. Got the Thou CDs by trading the vocalist my Bjork long-sleeve for them.


----------



## CanserDYI

FancyFish said:


> Keep forgetting to post in here, but here's everything since the last time. All the Envy CDs and the Convulsing LP are probably my favorite from these. Got the Thou CDs by trading the vocalist my Bjork long-sleeve for them.


Some great ones in there. Touche amore? Nice.


----------



## FancyFish

CanserDYI said:


> Some great ones in there. Touche amore? Nice.


Yessir! Probably one of my favorites, if not my favorite band.


----------



## CanserDYI

FancyFish said:


> Yessir! Probably one of my favorites, if not my favorite band.


Same! Noticed a Castevet album in there, same band as the CSTVT from PA? Had one of theirs on CD a while back that was awesome too.


----------



## FancyFish

CanserDYI said:


> Same! Noticed a Castevet album in there, same band as the CSTVT from PA? Had one of theirs on CD a while back that was awesome too.


It is not, the one in the pic is a black metal band that used to be signed to Profound Lore. After searching, the one you mentioned seems right up my alley. Funnily enough, looks like they changed their name to CSTVT in order to avoid confusion with Castevet.


----------



## zappatton2

King Gizzard & The Wizard Lizard, Killer Mike
Chvrches, Parliament


----------



## FancyFish

My discogs addiction continues into the month of May. Also got some tapes from Total Dissonance Worship this time too. The black album is not the Metallica one, but is in fact, the self titled album from United Nations.


----------



## TheBloodstained

My latest haul:

Lorna Shore - Immortal (LP)
Lorna Shore - ...And I Return To Nothingness (EP/LP)
SlipKnot - S/T (LP)
SlipKnot - Iowa (LP)




Thinking about adding some Evergrey to my collection next


----------



## zappatton2

In Norway for my sister's wedding, I just HAD to drop by Neseblod Records to check it out. I doubt vinyl would survive the flight back, so I stuck to a small CD and cassette booty.

The booty in question; Kreator, Satyricon, Masacre (not to be confused with Massacre), Sepulchral Whore, Craven Idol, Nocturnal Chalice, Front Line Assembly


----------



## wheresthefbomb

A buddy and I have been sending packages back-and-forth to each other for a couple of years now. The last one I sent, I had up the ante a little bit by finding a rare, long out of print minty brand new copy of Tides - Resurface, An album that he had originally introduced to me that was special to us both. 

Well he pulled out all the stops this time. In addition to the usual offerings of coffee, stickers, patches and prophylactics, dungeon synth tapes and paraphernalia, I receive some very special CDs, the Seaweed and GIANT albums being foremost among them. GIANT (now braveyoung) was another band he introduced me too, one we share a very deep and special connection with. What a dude. 

Anyway blah blah here's the loot:


----------



## Furtive Glance

Got a copy of Jason Richardson's new album in the mail today.


----------



## FancyFish

Month is pretty much over so here are my hauls from last month and this month. Pretty small because I got back into buying comics, but they're all bangers. Futility Report wasn't in stock when I purchased the White Ward albums, so I have to go back and get it now that it is. Also ordered the new Imperial Triumphant album but it hasn't arrived yet. There are supposed to be 2 more CDs for this month, but unfortunately, I think they got lost in the mail.


----------



## FancyFish

A couple of days after I thought they got lost in international waters, the missing 2 CDs showed up!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i've been on this forum for many years and have not ever posted here. so ive been picking up random cd's here and there now that they are cheap.

1st one up is misfits plan 9. i've never seen this one before and it was interesting that it had a lot of unreleased songs

2nd one is a pod cd i didn't know existed. i was a fan of their 'fundamentals of southtown' album and hope this one is good.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

todays haul for 50 cents each...

1st one is 'rings of saturn' - embryonic anomaly. i remember the guitarist/band coming under fire a few years ago for fake/sped up music. they were finally redeemed when they released a vid of them pulling it off. anyone remember that? it was pretty insane...

2nd one is 'thousand foot krutch' - welcome to the symphony. i know nothing about this album...looks interesting. will report back.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

not exactly a "cd haul" but something just as cool...i picked a sony 300 disc...yes 300 cd changer!

in the past ive seen 50 and 100 disc changers, but never 300. excited to get it hooked up this weekend.


----------



## zappatton2

M3CHK1LLA said:


> not exactly a "cd haul" but something just as cool...i picked a sony 300 disc...yes 300 cd changer!
> 
> in the past ive seen 50 and 100 disc changers, but never 300. excited to get it hooked up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 112580


That is really cool!! I used to dream about having something like this before mp3s really took off. But these days, I'm so _not _OCD about everything _except _my album collection, and I couldn't have that many of my CDs out of their cases and perfectly alphabetized arrangement and stuck in the player for any length of time.

But still, that is _awesome_!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Oh man, my friend's dad had one of those!


----------



## nightflameauto

I used to have one of those big CD changers. In all honesty, it may have been the same model. What a massive accomplishment to have your entire CD collection in the player at once back in the nineties.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

zappatton2 said:


> That is really cool!! I used to dream about having something like this before mp3s really took off. But these days, I'm so _not _OCD about everything _except _my album collection, and I couldn't have that many of my CDs out of their cases and perfectly alphabetized arrangement and stuck in the player for any length of time.
> 
> But still, that is _awesome_!


thanks, im stoked about it.

funny you mentioned getting out all those disc's. i actually burn 3 copies of my favorite cd's, one as a backup that i keep on top of the original cd in its case. 
one for my daily xr truck, one to keep in a cd wallet that i can take with me depending on which of my 4 sports cars i drive that week. 

im kinda old school and have cd players in all my vehicles. btw 2019 was the last year toyota trd tacoma's, and i believe all the lineup that had factory cd players.


----------



## p0ke

Wow, that'd take all my CD's at once! I've got like ~200 cd's at the moment. I might actually listen to cd's if I had one of those. I used to have a 5 cd changer back in the day and even that was convenient  

Does it read the song / album titles from the discs though? I mean, what if you forget what CD's you have in there and in what order and then you'd have to browse through all 300 of them, waiting for each one to load and all that? 

To get back on topic, discs I've ordered and waiting to receive atm:

Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia Remixed & Remastered (I don't have the original version, and since I love it, I decided to get the new version)
Nightbearer - Ghosts Of A Darkness To Come
Brymir - Voices in the Sky

The first 2 are delayed because of cd printing issues and the 3rd is coming out soon.


----------



## eaeolian

M3CHK1LLA said:


> not exactly a "cd haul" but something just as cool...i picked a sony 300 disc...yes 300 cd changer!
> 
> in the past ive seen 50 and 100 disc changers, but never 300. excited to get it hooked up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 112580


I remember those being ungodly expensive when they came out. Nice score.


----------



## zappatton2

A sampling of recent purchases, here are some of my new records;
Belle & Sebastian, The Budos Band, Mr. Bungle
Petbrick, The Nova Twins, Anna von Hausswolff


----------



## zappatton2

...some of the new CDs...
Anderson .Paak, Blind Delon, Broken Bells, Jerry Cantrell
Golden Smog, Ihsahn, Ladytron, Kendrick Lamar
Logic, Razed In Black, Slaughter To Prevail, Sneaker Pimps


----------



## zappatton2

...aaand last but not least, the cassettes;
Bad Religion x2, Bon Iver, Jungle, Molchat Doma
Gary Numan, Nina Boldt, The Postal Service, Sister Machine Gun, St. Vincent
Tomb Mold, Tropical Fuck Storm, Chelsea Wolfe x2, Yola


----------



## FancyFish

My haul for the month of August. NGL, that Jesus Piece album is probably my favorite for the month. Also preordered that new Behemoth album and am thinking about preordering the new Birds in Row record.


----------



## nightflameauto

Oh shit, is the new Imperial Triumphant out?

Gat damn. Got some hunting to do.


----------



## FancyFish

nightflameauto said:


> Oh shit, is the new Imperial Triumphant out?
> 
> Gat damn. Got some hunting to do.


Yessir, I believe its been out for about a month.


----------



## mastapimp

got my pre-orders in the last week or so for:
Megadeth - The Sick, the Dying....and the Dead!
Soilwork - Overgivenheten
Revocation - Netherheaven

Still waiting on the new Destrage to arrive - So Much. Too Much


----------



## Steo

Went a bit overboard on Friday night 






Internal Rot - Mental Hygiene (LP)
Grieving Birth (LP)
Demilich - Nespithe(LP)
Gets worse - Snubbed (lp), Teen wolf (cd)
Nomadic rituals - Tides (lp)
Gawthorp - Jumbo (cd)
Pre ordered
Vaura - Нормальный человек (A Normal Man) (cd)


----------



## zappatton2

Just gathered some fresh grub for my Sony Walkman to chew on 
Blackwater Holylight, Cannibal Corpse, Denzel Curry, Dum Dum Girls
Kendrick Lamar, Lamb of God, Laura Mvula, Unknown Mortal Orchestra


----------

